# Any GLAM METALERS around?



## carnada

I love glam metal, I wish I was back in the 80s so I could wear weird clothes and have curly hair instead of loooonggg plain hair

Tell your stories from the glam metal years!! post pictures of your costumes if you have some!


----------



## woodddj

i was there, but dont remember much of it. but i do remember in 83 we were flooded by massive amounts of metal from our all time greats. quiet riot-metal health, ratt- out of the cellar, ozzy-bark at the moon, maiden-piece of mind, krokus-headhunter, priest- vengeance, motley crue-shout at the devil, def leppard- pyromania, accept- balls to the wall, dio-holy diver. the list is endless.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

if its 80's metal , i listened to it !!!!!
here's some not so common ones ........

KEEL , TT. QUICK , BLACK N BLUE , WRATHCHILD (80's UK !)


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

woodddj said:


> i was there, but dont remember much of it. but i do remember in 83 we were flooded by massive amounts of metal from our all time greats. quiet riot-metal health, ratt- out of the cellar, ozzy-bark at the moon, maiden-piece of mind, krokus-headhunter, priest- vengeance, motley crue-shout at the devil, def leppard- pyromania, accept- balls to the wall, dio-holy diver. the list is endless.



sweet list dude !!!


----------



## Jesstaa

Don't mind some of the music, but sorry if I seem typical thrash with this - The outfits are so gay. Seriously lol, GUYS SHOULDN'T LOOK LIKE CHICKS IN THE METAL SCENE D= It weirds me out.


----------



## woodddj

most of us look back and ask ourself what in the hell was i thinking? why did i wear that stuff? but back then it was the style and everyone wanted to look cool. its kinda like some of todays styles, i look and see some of the kids with paints that have over 100 zippers and chains on them. and it will be hot as hell out side and kids are wearing beanie hats. its the style, and like ii said, everybody wants to be cool.


----------



## rockinr0ll

Jesstaa said:


> Don't mind some of the music, but sorry if I seem typical thrash with this - The outfits are so gay. Seriously lol, *GUYS SHOULDN'T LOOK LIKE CHICKS IN THE METAL SCENE D= It weirds me out*.



lol well... Judas Priest is pretty bad ass.


----------



## 80's Rocker

YEA! It is like the only thing I really play except for Zeppelin and the like. I love it, the guitars looked cool and sounded even cooler, the look was awesome, the music was not depressing and it was nothin' but a good time! I wish I was alive then to experience it, but Nirvana had to come and screw it all up.( No offence to anybody who likes them) I think that glam metal is slowly starting to come back though, you got bands like steel panther, and newer talent that really enjoyes playing the music and the style of it. What goes around comes around, and it might as well be the 80s!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Jesstaa said:


> Don't mind some of the music, but sorry if I seem typical thrash with this - The outfits are so gay. Seriously lol, GUYS SHOULDN'T LOOK LIKE CHICKS IN THE METAL SCENE D= It weirds me out.



As I said on other posts, I had hair down to the crack of my ass and I only used a little hair spray on top to get my hair feathered out. I always wore worn out blue jeans with a $400 pair of boots (I had three pairs.) Then a T-Shirt, usually black, with a current hot, Rocker Band like Priest and that was my outfit. All the guys in the band dressed like this and the lead singer was the exception. He was the front man and he got into the "femmy" look. Oh well, at least we got gigs back then.


----------



## Jesstaa

MartyStrat54 said:


> As I said on other posts, I had hair down to the crack of my ass and I only used a little hair spray on top to get my hair feathered out. I always wore worn out blue jeans with a $400 pair of boots (I had three pairs.) Then a T-Shirt, usually black, with a current hot, Rocker Band like Priest and that was my outfit. All the guys in the band dressed like this and the lead singer was the exception. He was the front man and he got into the "femmy" look. Oh well, at least we got gigs back then.



I just like to look normal old metal, tight black jeans, black t shirt, white sneakers, long black sweatbands (Really gotta get me some, used to steal my mates one all the time, was brutal) long messy hair (gotta grow mine a bit more though, and get the black out of it) and a bit of facial hair.


----------



## MartyStrat54

You just described what 90 per cent of all convicts look like.


----------



## Jesstaa

MartyStrat54 said:


> You just described what 90 per cent of all convicts look like.



Oi, was that in reference to Australia? -_-
Lol


----------



## MartyStrat54

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> if its 80's metal , i listened to it !!!!!
> here's some not so common ones ........
> 
> KEEL , TT. QUICK , BLACK N BLUE , WRATHCHILD (80's UK !)



Living in Phoenix during the 80's had its advantages. LA was just a quick jump away and Phoenix was certainly big enough to draw numerous major acts. A lot of these acts actually based themselves out of Phoenix, because it was cheaper. One act that stayed is KEEL. I used to go into 800 seat bars in Phoenix to watch these guys. By the mid 90's KEEL reinvented themselves...as country rockers! Yes, they went from glam metal to country pickers in the course of about 10 years. They all got married to local girls (who I am sure had rich daddies). I just wanted to bring this up, because KEEL never made it super big time.

MusicMight :: Artists :: KEEL

What's cool is the original Keel had a member from ICON, a popular local band. You might want to go to the above link, because some of the personnel might surprise you. Also, dig the outfits these guys were wearing when they took their first album cover shot.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

thanks for the info !!!

i used to listen to these guys alot back in the 80's during the metal craze .
i knew they never got into the big leagues but still had some good tunes none
the less . Ron Keel has turned out to be a big time producer etc these days.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey, that's what all of the famous or not so famous musician's become...producers. I mean I met Ronnie Montrose and Rick Derringer on several occasions, because they were producing young, talented bands. Rick has been producing for years. He produced Madam X (with the Petrucci sisters, Maxine and Roxy). They ended up with a lead vocalist by the name of Sebastian Bach (does that name ring a bell?). Well of course he went on to Skid Row and got all fugged up on coke and they kicked him out of the band and then the band dissolved. Sex, drugs and rock and roll. Look out, something bad is going to bite you in the ass.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

you can take that to the bank !!!!!!!!!


----------



## carnada

MartyStrat54 said:


> As I said on other posts, I had hair down to the crack of my ass and I only used a little hair spray on top to get my hair feathered out. I always wore worn out blue jeans with a $400 pair of boots (I had three pairs.) Then a T-Shirt, usually black, with a current hot, Rocker Band like Priest and that was my outfit. All the guys in the band dressed like this and the lead singer was the exception. He was the front man and he got into the "femmy" look. Oh well, at least we got gigs back then.



any tips to get a glam metal hair? my hair is long but its not curly at all!! its really straighttttt. I want it a little "feathered out" but not that farrah fosset style lol. I want more like this 




like the "blond" guy on the right, or the guy on the very left

I would still kinda shit my pants if I went down the street with hair like that. I would probably just take my equipment to gigs and go to the washroom a few minutes before I go on stage and do all the "magic" put the spandex on get all thta shit, and go on stage, and then everyone would be like "OMG!!! you can see his dicK!!" lololololol


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well, I can tell you are new to all of this. You can't go to the washroom for a few minutes to get hair like that. Everyone of those guys in RATT had a professional hair stylist working their magic. I was lucky. My first wife was a beautician and did a bang-up job on my hair for every show, but it took at least 30 minutes of someone else doing it. It takes a combination of gel and Aqua Net hair spray. (Please note that this shit is highly flammable. Avoid using it around exposed light bulbs.) The trick is to put some gel into your hand and add a little water and work the water into the gel and this thins it out and it will dry faster. Starting at the base of your hair, you work the gel from base to tip. You do this all over the top of your hair. You then let it set up a bit. Then comes the difficult part of using a hair dryer and a "teasing comb/brush" to begin the feathering process. You have to work the hair in sections. Once the hair has been feathered and looks good, you blast the hell out of it with Aqua Net. Now you hair is guaranteed to withstand the heat from stage lights and any sweating that may occur. It stays like that until you shower it out.

How's that for some "Big Hair" instructions?


----------



## ToneZone100

carnada said:


> I would still kinda shit my pants if I went down the street with hair like that. I would probably just take my equipment to gigs and go to the washroom a few minutes before I go on stage and do all the "magic" put the spandex on get all thta shit, and go on stage, and then everyone would be like "OMG!!! you can see his dicK!!" lololololol



Dude, I used to work on construction sites to subsidise my band activities back in the 80's. It must have looked funny as hell with this 6'3" guy with blond backcombed big hair carrying bricks and mortar on building sites. You would not beleive the sh1t I got from other guys on the sites but I didn't care, that's what I liked to wear. When not at work I had skin tight jeans and t-shirts with my prized Laredo boots. For on stage I had about 5 different pairs of spandex pants and a bunch of ripped up t-shirts and white boxers boots, all of course set off by some BIG hair!

"Glam" was the soundtrack to my teens and I still love it. I'm going to see Ratt in December which is the first time I've seen them since Donnington in '87 I think it was.


----------



## MartyStrat54

BIG HAIR-HOT WOMEN!!! YEAH, BABY!!!


----------



## carnada

MartyStrat54 said:


> BIG HAIR-HOT WOMEN!!! YEAH, BABY!!!



LAWLAWLAWLAWLAWLAWLAWL its sooo true tho, man I so want a girlfriend lawl.

Anyways, today I asked my cousin if she would like to be my "hair technician" LLOLOLOLOLOL and she said yes! Maybe some day I will upload some pictures of me with my future stage shit lol, I got some spandex, but they are not that awesome....Do you guys know where I can get some awesome spandex?


----------



## carnada

MartyStrat54 said:


> How's that for some "Big Hair" instructions?



damn good lessons man. I will try to make my cousin read that. Do you have any pictures of your hair back then?

Also, would just applying hair spray work just fine for some glam metal hair?


----------



## ToneZone100

carnada said:


> ....Do you guys know where I can get some awesome spandex?



I used to buy rock climbing pants. There was an outdoor/extreme sports shop in Brighton and they sold these skin tight pants that those loony rock climbers wear. They come in some really wacky patterns. I'm sure an internet search will uncover your perfect legwear!


----------



## MartyStrat54

carnada said:


> damn good lessons man. I will try to make my cousin read that. Do you have any pictures of your hair back then?
> 
> Also, would just applying hair spray work just fine for some glam metal hair?



It would depend a lot on the thickness of your hair. If you have thin hair, you could probably get by with just hairspray. We all used gel plus hairspray, because we knew that it would hold up in a snowstorm.

I do have a lot of pictures with my big hair, but they are in a storage locker in Oklahoma. I plan on getting that stuff out in the next few months and I will use my scanner to make some digital images. I wish I had some to show you right now.


----------



## carnada

MartyStrat54 said:


> It would depend a lot on the thickness of your hair. If you have thin hair, you could probably get by with just hairspray. We all used gel plus hairspray, because we knew that it would hold up in a snowstorm.
> 
> I do have a lot of pictures with my big hair, but they are in a storage locker in Oklahoma. I plan on getting that stuff out in the next few months and I will use my scanner to make some digital images. I wish I had some to show you right now.



Did you do your hair every day? or was it just for the weekend when you were off work?


----------



## Shawn Fate

Hair to the air !


----------



## 80's Rocker

Big hair anyone?


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

look at the haystack on that guy !!!! LOL !!!!! LOVE IT !!!!


----------



## woodddj

80's Rocker said:


> Big hair anyone?



these dude's kick ass, i had NITRO'S O.F.R. tape back in the 80's but over the years the damn thing wore out from being played so much. i now have the cd and keep it loaded in my ipod. the NITRO cd's are getting very hard to come by. if you find one you might have to pay $30 to $50 bucks for it.


----------



## MartyStrat54

carnada said:


> Did you do your hair every day? or was it just for the weekend when you were off work?



We sometimes played Thursday through Saturday, so I went through the ritual three times a week. The rest of the time I just wore it in a ponytail. People were always telling me, "Man you have a lot of hair!" In the Glam era, your hair was everything. I knew guys who were going bald at 20-21 years of age and they had expensive wigs (made of human hair) that they put on each night. It was shocking to see them on stage and then two hours after a show.

I sometimes wonder out of the bands that made it, how many members wore a wig?:eek2:


----------



## 80's Rocker

woodddj said:


> these dude's kick ass, i had NITRO'S O.F.R. tape back in the 80's but over the years the damn thing wore out from being played so much. i now have the cd and keep it loaded in my ipod. the NITRO cd's are getting very hard to come by. if you find one you might have to pay $30 to $50 bucks for it.



I know, i really like them, but have a hard time finding their songs to listen to on the internet. Maybe because Nitro is a word used for so much. What are some of their best songs you think?


----------



## MartyStrat54

I forgot about the wild custom guitar that was used in NITRO. Here is a link for some pic's. Can someone tell me if the band sold their name, cuz there are some other pic's that say NITRO and boy, it sure ain't them. Anyway, check out that freaky guitar.

Pictures of Nitro ? Last.fm

...and 80's Rocker? Don't ever say that I didn't do anything for you. Here is a shitload of NITRO music. Check out the double bass drums on "Bring It Down."

http://www.last.fm/music/Nitro/+tracks

*BIG HAIR RULES!!!*


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

MartyStrat54 said:


> We sometimes played Thursday through Saturday, so I went through the ritual three times a week. The rest of the time I just wore it in a ponytail. People were always telling me, "Man you have a lot of hair!" In the Glam era, your hair was everything. I knew guys who were going bald at 20-21 years of age and they had expensive wigs (made of human hair) that they put on each night. It was shocking to see them on stage and then two hours after a show.
> 
> I sometimes wonder out of the bands that made it, how many members wore a wig?:eek2:




ah !! the good times !!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey Tubes, check out those links I left on NITRO.


----------



## 80's Rocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> ...and 80's Rocker? Don't ever say that I didn't do anything for you. Here is a shitload of NITRO music. Check out the double bass drums on "Bring It Down."



Thanks! you rock!  I just now started getting into them a couple days ago after hearing the freight train solo, but I could never find anything on them, but now I dont need to worry about that anymore thanks to you.


----------



## MartyStrat54

The guy is an awesome shredder. He likes to play a lot of fast ascending scales. It's cool that some of the tracks do include the original video. I can remember the video, "Long Way From Home" being played on MTV. Right about the same time that White Lion was doing their thang.

Cat Scratch Fever??? Never saw that one until tonight. They must of had some personnel changes, because the drummer looks like the Incredible Hulk with a mohawk. The guitar solo is cool. He uses the split neck guitar like Steve Vai. This guy really had some very unique custom guitars. 

Some of the vocals get tiring. I like a high vocalist, but some of the songs would be better if sung differently. However, no one can say that the lead singer is a slouch. My God, he has a lot of power in the upper range.

There's probably another 50 bands or so that were as popular as NITRO, but I can't remember their names. How about Femme Fatale or Madam X? 

What I like is all of the "standard" rock moves with the drummer using his head on a crash cymbal, or jumping up and standing on top of the kick drums. 

Yeah, 80's music was when I was doing my thang!

ROCK ON SWEET LITTLE CHILD!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Nitro was formed by guitarist Michael Angelo Batio, a neo-classical/fusion *shred guitarist* known to be uncannily fast. Jim Gillette is the singer, known to have a very wide range in full voice.

Nitro’s drummer was Bobby Rock, who was also in Vinnie Vincent Invasion, Nelson, Brunette, Hardline, and a touring line-up of Slaughter.


Biography
Heavy metal outfit Nitro boasted “the fastest, loudest, highest sound around” — frontman Jim Gillette’s chief claim to fame was his ability to achieve a scream so high-pitched and piercing that it literally shattered the imported crystal wine goblets he carried on-stage for each performance. Gillette first met guitarist Michael Angelo at a beach party, and they soon collaborated on the former’s 1987 solo album, Proud to Be Loud. While the singer was already known in metal circles for his instructional video series, Jim Gillette’s Metal Power, *Angelo was famed for inventing the Double V-Neck guitar*, and in Nitro he pushed the concept to its illogical extreme with the Quad Guitar X-400, an axe with four necks in an X formation, two with six strings and two with seven.

Gillette and Angelo officially formed Nitro in 1988; bassist T.J. Racer was discovered via one of Gillette’s instructional courses, while drummer Bobby Rock was best known for his stint in the Vinnie Vincent Invasion. The band’s debut LP, O.F.R., followed in 1989. In large part a showcase for Gillette’s over the top vocal prowess, the album featured the singer holding a 32-second scream and reaching an amplifier-exploding soprano high D note. Shortly after its release, Rock left the group and Nitro toured with drummer K.C. Comet. Only Gillette and Angelo remained by the time of the follow-up, 1991’s H.W.D.W.S. (Hot, Wet, Dripping With Sweat), which featured Ralph Carter on bass and Johnny Thunder on drums. *The band dissolved soon after, with Gillette later marrying metal queen Lita Ford.* The Nitro demo collection Gunnin’ for Glory appeared in 1996.


----------



## carnada

80's Rocker said:


> Big hair anyone?



I think I need some lessons from you to how to have hair like that lol


----------



## woodddj

MartyStrat54 said:


> I forgot about the wild custom guitar that was used in NITRO. Here is a link for some pic's. Can someone tell me if the band sold their name, cuz there are some other pic's that say NITRO and boy, it sure ain't them. Anyway, check out that freaky guitar.
> 
> Pictures of Nitro ? Last.fm
> 
> ...and 80's Rocker? Don't ever say that I didn't do anything for you. Here is a shitload of NITRO music. Check out the double bass drums on "Bring It Down."
> 
> Tracks by Nitro ? Discover music, videos, concerts, & pictures at Last.fm
> 
> *BIG HAIR RULES!!!*



the link had a list of just about every song they recorded, but you can only play one. (freight train) the other songs that can be played is another band.


----------



## rockinr0ll

Wow that hair is crazy. How do you get it up that high?


----------



## MartyStrat54

woodddj said:


> the link had a list of just about every song they recorded, but you can only play one. (freight train) the other songs that can be played is another band.



You might of had technical difficulties, because I have been playing their tunes and watching their videos. Try again later. You might not have the right plug-in to play some of the videos. 

Wow that hair is crazy. How do you get it up that high?

2 by 4's, three-inch nails and a big hammer.


----------



## woodddj

80's Rocker said:


> I know, i really like them, but have a hard time finding their songs to listen to on the internet. Maybe because Nitro is a word used for so much. What are some of their best songs you think?



"freight train" is great song, but i like "long way from home" better. both of them are from the O.F.R. cd. the H.W.D.W.S cd has "cat scratch fever", a nugent cover, "makin love" and "i want you". they have a third cd called GUNNIN FOR GLORY, but its almost imposible to find. before nitro, jim gillette released a solo cd featuring michael angelo batio. later on they formed NITRO. jim gillette maried lita ford. if you get a chance you need to youtube michael angelo's double guitar solo, it is bas as hell. he also goes by MAB.


----------



## woodddj

MartyStrat54 said:


> Nitro was formed by guitarist Michael Angelo Batio, a neo-classical/fusion *shred guitarist* known to be uncannily fast. Jim Gillette is the singer, known to have a very wide range in full voice.
> 
> Nitro’s drummer was Bobby Rock, who was also in Vinnie Vincent Invasion, Nelson, Brunette, Hardline, and a touring line-up of Slaughter.
> 
> 
> Biography
> Heavy metal outfit Nitro boasted “the fastest, loudest, highest sound around” — frontman Jim Gillette’s chief claim to fame was his ability to achieve a scream so high-pitched and piercing that it literally shattered the imported crystal wine goblets he carried on-stage for each performance. Gillette first met guitarist Michael Angelo at a beach party, and they soon collaborated on the former’s 1987 solo album, Proud to Be Loud. While the singer was already known in metal circles for his instructional video series, Jim Gillette’s Metal Power, *Angelo was famed for inventing the Double V-Neck guitar*, and in Nitro he pushed the concept to its illogical extreme with the Quad Guitar X-400, an axe with four necks in an X formation, two with six strings and two with seven.
> 
> Gillette and Angelo officially formed Nitro in 1988; bassist T.J. Racer was discovered via one of Gillette’s instructional courses, while drummer Bobby Rock was best known for his stint in the Vinnie Vincent Invasion. The band’s debut LP, O.F.R., followed in 1989. In large part a showcase for Gillette’s over the top vocal prowess, the album featured the singer holding a 32-second scream and reaching an amplifier-exploding soprano high D note. Shortly after its release, Rock left the group and Nitro toured with drummer K.C. Comet. Only Gillette and Angelo remained by the time of the follow-up, 1991’s H.W.D.W.S. (Hot, Wet, Dripping With Sweat), which featured Ralph Carter on bass and Johnny Thunder on drums. *The band dissolved soon after, with Gillette later marrying metal queen Lita Ford.* The Nitro demo collection Gunnin’ for Glory appeared in 1996.



marty, you did your homework.


----------



## woodddj

im lucky to have all of there cd's. they are really hard to find. i agree with marty, some of the high's are a litttle over the top. but its still cool as hell to hear him hit those high notes.


----------



## carnada

MartyStrat54 said:


> We sometimes played Thursday through Saturday, so I went through the ritual three times a week. The rest of the time I just wore it in a ponytail. People were always telling me, "Man you have a lot of hair!" In the Glam era, your hair was everything. I knew guys who were going bald at 20-21 years of age and they had expensive wigs (made of human hair) that they put on each night. It was shocking to see them on stage and then two hours after a show.
> 
> I sometimes wonder out of the bands that made it, how many members wore a wig?:eek2:



dam, yeah man, I would wear a wig if I didnt have enough hair lol! I would actually cut my hair right now, and make a wig out of it so I can use it in the future lawl


----------



## rockinr0ll




----------



## 80's Rocker

Any one here think they might be able to play the freight train solo? I have seen only 1 guy on youtube that "can" but lots of people think its fake because of how he moves while picking. If someone can I want to watch a video of them. Im sure that somebody here can do it.


----------



## woodddj

80's Rocker said:


> Any one here think they might be able to play the freight train solo? I have seen only 1 guy on youtube that "can" but lots of people think its fake because of how he moves while picking. If someone can I want to watch a video of them. Im sure that somebody here can do it.



after reading this, i went to youtube to check it out. it seems that he is a bit jearky while playing. to me it looks as if the video was speeded up just a tad bit. the authenticity of it is still a mystery. but even if he was able to play it at half speed, the dude has some skillzzzzz. if you get a chance, check out MABS double guitar solo. its wild as hell.


----------



## 80's Rocker

Oh yea! I did watch that before and I thought it was awesome. I wish that I could just try that, but I dont have a double guitar or know where in the world I could play one. I bet its really hard though. I really like the kind of backwards like handplaying he does on the left handed necks thats pretty cool too.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

from 82 to 86 , there was some crazy stuff in the metal scene , it was a special time 
that will never happen again im sure ........


----------



## woodddj

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> from 82 to 86 , there was some crazy stuff in the metal scene , it was a special time
> that will never happen again im sure ........



im from a small town, population 700. back in 81 the heaviest music heard on the radio was hank williams jr. no one knew what metal was. i moved to florida to live with my mother for a year, talk about a time warp. met some new friends and next thing i knew, i was a full fledged metal head. a year later i moved back to bama. the whole town thought i was the spawn of satan. long hair, skull ear ring, tight paints and ozzy blasting from my jam box. i remember one time i cut out some pics of motley crue, put them in my locker at school. the principal made me take them down, because other students found it offensive. a couple of years later, metal started getting a little more air play. the next thing i knew, most of the people that looked down on me for the music i liked , was the ones that was starting to get into metal music. go figure.


----------



## Kendall124

God I did not want to reply to this post. I came through that era and recently had to spend $20,000.00 to get my nose fixed. Yep, she finally collapsed.
Anyway, Pink Aquanet was the spray of choice.

And if you havent forgotten, Love/Hate was a kickass band that never quite took off. (Blackout in the Red Room) Always liked YnT. 

here's some pics. Not quite glam. we were headed towards a "guns and roses" kinda thing.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

thats a cool story , i too grew up in a small town of 5000 back in the day , but we had 
MTV when it first came out so we had access to the metal scene from day one , i also
had 2 older sisters who loved rock music , so i was exposed to the rock early on . i can still remember the day , it was 1980 , i was 10 years old , and my sister put on a copy
of AC/DC - BACK 'N BLACK , i can still remember how i felt hearing the first 3 chords
of that song , i was hooked from that point on .


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Kendall124 said:


> God I did not want to reply to this post. I came through that era and recently had to spend $20,000.00 to get my nose fixed. Yep, she finally collapsed.
> Anyway, Pink Aquanet was the spray of choice.
> 
> And if you havent forgotten, Love/Hate was a kickass band that never quite took off. (Blackout in the Red Room) Always liked YnT.
> 
> here's some pics. Not quite glam. we were headed towards a "guns and roses" kinda thing.




just wondering what year these pics were taken ??


----------



## carnada

woodddj said:


> im from a small town, population 700. back in 81 the heaviest music heard on the radio was hank williams jr. no one knew what metal was. i moved to florida to live with my mother for a year, talk about a time warp. met some new friends and next thing i knew, i was a full fledged metal head. a year later i moved back to bama. the whole town thought i was the spawn of satan. long hair, skull ear ring, tight paints and ozzy blasting from my jam box. i remember one time i cut out some pics of motley crue, put them in my locker at school. the principal made me take them down, because other students found it offensive. a couple of years later, metal started getting a little more air play. the next thing i knew, most of the people that looked down on me for the music i liked , was the ones that was starting to get into metal music. go figure.



thats what I call a metal missioner


----------



## rockinr0ll

"the next thing i knew, most of the people that looked down on me for the music i liked , was the ones that was starting to get into metal music. go figure."

I love this statement. I also find it ironic that preps always look down at the metal heads then they listen to the same music that is written by angst written teens who were rejected by the "norm".


----------



## MartyStrat54

Off on a tangent here. Got to thinking about Lita Ford and I will say that I was in her dressing room more than once. I helped run sound for a big New Year's Eve bash at Rocker's (one of the biggest rock clubs in Phoenix). Lita was the headliner. This was probably 1987 or so. Anyway, Lita was a hottie and not a bad chick guitar player. I always remember the first time I saw the video of her with Ozzy entitled, "Close My Eyes Forever."

Here is the link. Tell me you wouldn't want to spank that?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loyTCkV06xQ]YouTube - Lita Ford & Ozzy Osbourne - Close My Eyes Forever[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

Gillette got married to Lita Ford around 1991. However, I found out the following:

"...which set the stage for her most successful album, 1988's Lita. Slickly produced by Mike Chapman, the album featured Ford's first hit, the number 12 "Kiss Me Deadly"; its follow-up, a duet with Ozzy Osbourne entitled "Close My Eyes Forever," provided both artists with their first Top Ten single.

Ford celebrated her newfound success with a marriage to W.A.S.P. guitarist Chris Holmes, but unfortunately, this, like her commercial success, would be short-lived.

So she was married twice in less than five years. I wonder how well she faired after that? Her career nosedived the minute Nirvana came out, but then so did about 30 other acts like White Lion and Cinderella. I believe White Lion was the last Hair/Glam band to make it on MTV (Yeah, back when they still played music videos).


----------



## 80's Rocker

I am from not what you would call a really small town, but compared to most it is. I dont have many musician friends which is kind of hard for me because music is all I sleep, eat breat, and think about(well that and some girls  ), and the ones that I do have are more jazzy and alternative new stuff which I am just not into much. I wouldnt say they look down on me, but its just very different when we all jam and play together. Since they dont listen to any music that I do, when I show them someone like steve vai, MAB, EVH, Malsteen, or another 80's guitar shredding solo, they think its the mose amazing technical thing ever, I love to see the way their face shines its a great laugh.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

MartyStrat54 said:


> Gillette got married to Lita Ford around 1991. However, I found out the following:
> 
> "...which set the stage for her most successful album, 1988's Lita. Slickly produced by Mike Chapman, the album featured Ford's first hit, the number 12 "Kiss Me Deadly"; its follow-up, a duet with Ozzy Osbourne entitled "Close My Eyes Forever," provided both artists with their first Top Ten single.
> 
> Ford celebrated her newfound success with a marriage to W.A.S.P. guitarist Chris Holmes, but unfortunately, this, like her commercial success, would be short-lived.
> 
> So she was married twice in less than five years. I wonder how well she faired after that? Her career nosedived the minute Nirvana came out, but then so did about 30 other acts like White Lion and Cinderella. I believe White Lion was the last Hair/Glam band to make it on MTV (Yeah, back when they still played music videos).



the last thing i have heard is , she is living on an island somewhere raising
a coulpe of kids . and thats not a bullshit line !! no joke .......

maybe someone has more to add to that ??


----------



## MartyStrat54

There is an annual mega rock fest held in Pryor, Oklahoma. Lita performed there either one or two years ago. I heard an interview about it. They said she had a personal trainer and got back down to her 80's look. The thing is, she is 50 right now.

I have another chick guitarist that I got to know really well. Maxine Petrucci. She was the lead guitar player in Madam X. Her sister Roxy, was the drummer. The record label pulled Roxy and put her in VIXEN. Of course, Vixen went on to more commercial success. Madam X fired their original lead vocalist, Bret Kaiser and hired a 19 year old Sebastian Bach (SKID ROW). Maxine has got to be my age or older. She did have a new CD out, but it didn't go anywhere. Trying to do glam at 50+ is hard to pull off. Hell, I can't stand seeing the Rolling Stones or the WHO on stage. My God, they have nurses backstage and that ain't no shit. They are prepared for a heart attack or just the old guy running out of oxygen.

If I went and watched 55 year old guys with big hair (excuse me, wigs) playing glam in a bar, I would probably die laughing. To me, rock is like football. It's a young man's game. That's what rock is all about. Now I give credit to bands like Aerosmith who still perform, but I think the day's of Steven Tyler doing back flips is over with. I always like to remember my favorite bands back when they were popular. Not when they are trying to regain some popularity. 

Madam X pictures ? Discover music, videos, concerts, & pictures at Last.fm


----------



## MartyStrat54

80's Rocker said:


> Any one here think they might be able to play the freight train solo? I have seen only 1 guy on youtube that "can" but lots of people think its fake because of how he moves while picking. If someone can I want to watch a video of them. Im sure that somebody here can do it.



Not at my age...but I still have a full head of hair!

You have to consider certain factors to play like that. Age, talent and three lines of coke. 

The fastest leads were made possible with a razor on a glass mirror and a white, powdery substance. Maybe Ted Nugent didn't do drugs, but he didn't play like Angelo Batio either. Ted was a bigger success, but not the fastest guitarist by far.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

MartyStrat54 said:


> There is an annual mega rock fest held in Pryor, Oklahoma. Lita performed there either one or two years ago. I heard an interview about it. They said she had a personal trainer and got back down to her 80's look. The thing is, she is 50 right now.
> 
> I have another chick guitarist that I got to know really well. Maxine Petrucci. She was the lead guitar player in Madam X. Her sister Roxy, was the drummer. The record label pulled Roxy and put her in VIXEN. Of course, Vixen went on to more commercial success. Madam X fired their original lead vocalist, Bret Kaiser and hired a 19 year old Sebastian Bach (SKID ROW). Maxine has got to be my age or older. She did have a new CD out, but it didn't go anywhere. Trying to do glam at 50+ is hard to pull off. Hell, I can't stand seeing the Rolling Stones or the WHO on stage. My God, they have nurses backstage and that ain't no shit. They are prepared for a heart attack or just the old guy running out of oxygen.
> 
> If I went and watched 55 year old guys with big hair (excuse me, wigs) playing glam in a bar, I would probably die laughing. To me, rock is like football. It's a young man's game. That's what rock is all about. Now I give credit to bands like Aerosmith who still perform, but I think the day's of Steven Tyler doing back flips is over with. I always like to remember my favorite bands back when they were popular. Not when they are trying to regain some popularity.
> 
> Madam X pictures ? Discover music, videos, concerts, & pictures at Last.fm



this festival in oklahoma is getting to be a big deal , big name acts etc !!


----------



## MartyStrat54

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> this festival in oklahoma is getting to be a big deal , big name acts etc !!



It's really huge. Last year it was three days long with three stages. Massive amounts of big hair/glam bands there in one form or the other. This is becoming the new "Rocklahoma."

What's funny is one of my sisters live there and I have two storage units that I rent there. I went in 2008. What a zoo. Lots of meth heads. 

Rocklahoma

On the left, you can scroll down to see all the bands that played there in 2009. All the bands we have been talking about, including ICON played there just a few months ago. Even KEEL got back together for Rocklahoma.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

that would be so cool to go and see all those old 80's metal bands from when i was a kid.
i , think its great that those bands are still kickin it today .IMO !


----------



## gemather

excuse me,
please do not remind me the _TOKIO HOTELL_,
still in opinion thats not mine.
i used the _MOETLEYCRUE_ first.

*Shout at the devil...*


----------



## Purgasound

Tokyo Hotel, isn't that the band with the homo brothers who look like girls?


----------



## Jesstaa

American Viking said:


> Tokyo Hotel, isn't that the band with the homo brothers who look like girls?



Aren't they some really gay emo band?


----------



## MartyStrat54

What happened to this thread? It was going like gang busters then it just petered out. I was kind of liking it. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## 80's Rocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> What happened to this thread? It was going like gang busters then it just petered out. I was kind of liking it. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted.



Exactly what I was thinking....one last attempt with a pic?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah, I was going to bring up Britny Fox, but I'll leave it up to you. I knew a girl that used to sew up all of their stage clothes. Great 80's shot of the band BTW.


----------



## rockinr0ll

Any of you Glam Dudes fans of Jeff Loomis? He really has been impressing me lately with his new solo album. You should check it out, it sounds very good IMO.


----------



## carnada

I GOT SOMETHING TO ADD!!!!!

I would have tapped Lita Ford her alll night long in the 80s, damn!! FLOP FLOP FLOP FLOP FLOP FLOP!!!!


----------



## carnada

80's Rocker said:


> Exactly what I was thinking....one last attempt with a pic?



so HOW do I make my hair look like the one on the VERY right?


----------



## woodddj

what about this for some 80's and early 90's, accept, aldo nova, blue murder, bullet boys, cinderella, danger danger, dokken, ezo, firehouse, grim reaper, kingdome come, kix, krokus, leather wolf, lizzy borden, loudness, mcqueen street, metal church, queensryche, saigon kick, savatage, shotgun messiah, shy england, twisted sister, victory, warlock. the list can go on forever. hell i almost forgot, anvil. this is one kick ass metal band that never really made it big.


----------



## 80's Rocker

woodddj said:


> what about this for some 80's and early 90's, accept, aldo nova, blue murder, bullet boys, cinderella, danger danger, dokken, ezo, firehouse, grim reaper, kingdome come, kix, krokus, leather wolf, lizzy borden, loudness, mcqueen street, metal church, queensryche, saigon kick, savatage, shotgun messiah, shy england, twisted sister, victory, warlock. the list can go on forever. hell i almost forgot, anvil. this is one kick ass metal band that never really made it big.



Nice job! Yea Anvil seemed pretty cool its too bad they didnt make it big. I cant tell you how many times I saw the Anvil commercial an VH1 classic though lol.


----------



## 80's Rocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> Yeah, I was going to bring up Britny Fox, but I'll leave it up to you. I knew a girl that used to sew up all of their stage clothes. Great 80's shot of the band BTW.



Wow thats pretty cool. Did she say if they were cool to hang with? I really like Britny Fox, I just started to work on a cover of Girlschool a couple days ago its a really fun song to play!


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

80's Rocker said:


> Nice job! Yea Anvil seemed pretty cool its too bad they didnt make it big. I cant tell you how many times I saw the Anvil commercial an VH1 classic though lol.



fellow Canadian rockers , they had a few good songs and it looked like 
they were going places , then it just dryed up for them ..


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

i was just listening to EZO the other night , cool stuff imo !!!!

woodddj !!!! great list man !!! takes me down memory lane as a kid .


----------



## MartyStrat54

80's Rocker said:


> Wow thats pretty cool. Did she say if they were cool to hang with? I really like Britny Fox, I just started to work on a cover of Girlschool a couple days ago its a really fun song to play!



She worked for a guy in Hollywood that sold all the studded leather goodies. I guess Rob of Judas Priest was one of his clients. She did Britny Fox and about three or four other bands. Apparently the pants were so tight that they would rip, so she was sewing the pants up quite often. She never said anything bad about them. She actually lived in Phoenix, but worked in both Phoenix and L.A. I dated her for about 2 months and then it was time to move on.

Girlschool-Man I remember their big video on MTV and it was shot in a mock girl's school. Pretty cool! (Or maybe it was shot in a real girl's school, because I remember there were some outdoor shots.) Anyway, would you ever really find a girl's school were all of the girls were "that" hot? Holy Cow!


----------



## 80's Rocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> Anyway, would you ever really find a girl's school were all of the girls were "that" hot? Holy Cow!



Yea it would be kind of hard, I know there is an all girl school around where I live but I have never really seen any of them. I know I like most at my school though!  Yea but I really like that song, and closer to your love, and long way to love is another one of their bigger hits. Also, I noticed in girlschool that Michael Kelly Smith used a Les Paul but in others he didnt. You have any idea what he recorded with? Because I really dig his tone.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

" business in the front " " party in the back " 

LONG LIVE THE MULLET !!!!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Another famous 80's saying was, "Ass, Gas or Grass...Nobody rides for free!"


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

MartyStrat54 said:


> Another famous 80's saying was, "Ass, Gas or Grass...Nobody rides for free!"



thats great !!!!


----------



## MartyStrat54

*****GIRL SCHOOL*****
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgONZcSoGEg]YouTube - Britny fox - girl school[/ame]


----------



## 80's Rocker

As awesome of a song as this is, I hate it right now as there is no good tab for it online and I cannot pick the parts I need up by ear and so I am very frustrated right now because I thought I was doing it right but now I saw I wasnt so I am trying to figure out the right way but it seems impossible!!!!!...sorry I had to vent a little though. Any one know a good tab or video lesson for this song?

Edit: Just got it! Now just for the solo...


----------



## woodddj

80's Rocker said:


> As awesome of a song as this is, I hate it right now as there is no good tab for it online and I cannot pick the parts I need up by ear and so I am very frustrated right now because I thought I was doing it right but now I saw I wasnt so I am trying to figure out the right way but it seems impossible!!!!!...sorry I had to vent a little though. Any one know a good tab or video lesson for this song?
> 
> Edit: Just got it! Now just for the solo...



try this out. WWW.ULTIMATEGUITAR.COM


----------



## woodddj

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> i was just listening to EZO the other night , cool stuff imo !!!!
> 
> woodddj !!!! great list man !!! takes me down memory lane as a kid .



i was one of those guys that waited way to long to switch from cassette to cd. when i finaly decided to buy cd's, i would buy the cd's of bands that i didnt have. guess what. after many years of playing, the cassettes wore out. so i was stuck trying to find my fav bands, but found out most of them where out of print. thank goodness for ebay, some costed me pennies, but some costed me an arm and a left nut. try finding EZO for $20 bucks, you wont. and the band NITRO is very hard to come by. but over time, i got to say, i have a pretty damn good collection cgoing on, but let me say, it wasnt cheap.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'm waiting for Time-Life to come out with an hour long TV commercial with Joan Jett and David Lee Roth selling "The most fabulous collection of 80's GLAM METAL." Yes, Dave and Joan milling through an hour of edited videos of all the great names in GLAM. "Get yours now for just $89.99." "Our 20 CD collection has 306 of the best known GLAM METAL songs." "Pay by credit card and get a bonus CD of obscure GLAM bands that you might not remember."


----------



## woodddj

MartyStrat54 said:


> I'm waiting for Time-Life to come out with an hour long TV commercial with Joan Jett and David Lee Roth selling "The most fabulous collection of 80's GLAM METAL." Yes, Dave and Joan milling through an hour of edited videos of all the great names in GLAM. "Get yours now for just $89.99." "Our 20 CD collection has 306 of the best known GLAM METAL songs." "Pay by credit card and get a bonus CD of obscure GLAM bands that you might not remember."



i could have sworn i seen bret michaels doing one of those commercials not to long ago.


----------



## MartyStrat54

woodddj said:


> i could have sworn i seen bret michaels doing one of those commercials not to long ago.



You did. I forgot the name of the chick that was his sidekick. However, I don't think they were limited to glam. I think it was 80's hits.

Saw another one with Kevin Cronin (REO) and he was doing "Power Ballads" of the 80's.


----------



## woodddj

yep, i saw that one also.


----------



## 80's Rocker

Oh yea I almost forgot about the power ballads. My favorite ones would have to be (in no specific order) 
Forever-Kiss
Heaven-Warrant
Nobody's Fool-Cinderella
Home Sweet Home-Motley Crue
Goodbye to Romance-Ozzy (Not glam but still good)
Here I Go Again-Whitesnake
Every Rose Has its Thorn-Poison

The list goes on and on but I will stop there. There is also a bunch of Aerosmith tunes that are slower that I love but I dunno if they would be power ballads technically.


----------



## TubeStack

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> the last thing i have heard is , she is living on an island somewhere raising
> a coulpe of kids . and thats not a bullshit line !! no joke .......
> 
> maybe someone has more to add to that ??



That is true, re. the island, kids, and Gillette marriage; at least, I've read that, too.

But I think she's starting a bit of a comeback? New CD, or something.


----------



## TubeStack

Yep, here it is:



> *Return to stage 2008, new album and tour 2009*
> _For the first time in 15 years, Lita Ford took the stage in her only North American appearance at Rocklahoma, in Pryor, Oklahoma, July 12. Her new band was drummer Stet Howland (W.A.S.P.), Teddy Cook (Dio), Michael Cavanagh (Bent Pussycat/The Backseat Devils and Michael T. Ross (Angel/XYZ). [3] In June 2009, Lita began touring the US and Europe, with a new line-up consisting of Ron 'Bumblefoot' Thal (Guns N' Roses guitarist, 2006 - present) on guitar, Dennis Leeflang (Bumblefoot drummer) and PJ Farley on bass (Trixter, Ra) and Michael T. Ross (Angel/XYZ).
> *Ford will release her new album Wicked Wonderland on October 6, 2009 and will be playing a 75 date tour.*_


----------



## TubeStack

Don't forget her early stint in the Runaways, which was cool.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well like I posted ^^^ earlier, I stated that she was going to do the apperance at Pryor. Man, that is getting to be a huge event, but as I said, watch where you step as you might step on a needle. Lot's of meth heads and one of the largest populations in Arkansas is only 70 miles away, and they have a huge meth problem there. As I said, I went one time and although I did meet some nice people, there were a lot of tweakers.

Yeah Tubestack, I still have a "Circus" magazine with the Runaways on the front cover. My how time has changed these girls. Makes you wonder what happened to the others. Did Joan Jett ever settle down with a "mate?" Boy I never suspected her as being a lesbian.

Anyway, thanks for the info and the pictures. Those are some I've never seen before.


----------



## TubeStack

MartyStrat54 said:


> Well like I posted ^^^ earlier...



Oops... . Got excited and forgot I hadn't read part of the thread.


----------



## TubeStack

MartyStrat54 said:


> Did Joan Jett ever settle down with a "mate?" Boy I never suspected her as being a lesbian...



I don't know if she settled down or not. I've always really dug her, more so than Lita, actually. Really like the rock 'n' roll scream she gets and was a huge fan of the _I Love Rock 'n' Roll_ record, as a kid. I was in early elementary school and actually had my dad fill both sides of a blank cassette tape with that one song, "I Love RnR," over and over and over again.... LOL!  Many years later I covered the tune in heavy band with a smoking female singer.


----------



## TubeStack




----------



## woodddj

joan was hot, but she was mostly rock-n-roll. now for the metal heads out there, most people only think of lita. but there was a metal band that had a chic just as hot , if maybe a little hotter. the band was called WARLOCK and the singers name was DORO PESCH


----------



## 80's Rocker

Yea I always thought Joan Jett was pretty hott, I was kinda surprised when I found out she wasnt really into dudes. She is also the only real female musician that I have ever really liked.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I love rock 'n roll...put another dime in the jukebox baby.

I was overseas when that song came out and I think every jukebox on base had it playing at the same time.

I was real critical of females in rock, especially glam or hard rock. I liked early Pat Benetar and I liked Nancy Wilson of Heart. She was actually a killer guitarist.

80's Rock Rules!!! When MTV actually was Music TeleVision and played music videos.


----------



## TubeStack

woodddj said:


> ...for the metal heads out there, most people only think of lita...



Maybe, but there's really only one METAL QUEEN  :


----------



## TubeStack

Some more classic pics...


----------



## TubeStack




----------



## TubeStack




----------



## rockinr0ll

I'm sorry I find the grunge look so much more bad ass and "I don't give a fuck" attitude awesome. I guess it's either style or talent though...


----------



## 80's Rocker

Nice pics TubeStack! I will contribute some myself!


----------



## 80's Rocker




----------



## TubeStack




----------



## 80's Rocker




----------



## 80's Rocker




----------



## 80's Rocker




----------



## 80's Rocker

and one last one for the night


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

man , you guys have the greatest pics !! keep'em coming !! love it !!

80's hair farmers !!


----------



## Halfstack

This thread is GREAT!!. All the bands from my teenage years. Anyone ever get into Riot? I have Thundersteel on vinyl and Ive had to put it onto tape to try and save it a bit. That albums really rocks.


----------



## carnada

80's Rocker said:


> and one last one for the night



who are these hot chicks man?


----------



## woodddj

carnada said:


> who are these hot chicks man?



they are dudes, the band is POISON.


----------



## 80's Rocker

Halfstack said:


> This thread is GREAT!!. All the bands from my teenage years. Anyone ever get into Riot? I have Thundersteel on vinyl and Ive had to put it onto tape to try and save it a bit. That albums really rocks.



I haven't but I am definatelly going to check into them, its the first I have really heard of them.


----------



## 80's Rocker

Carnada...I hope you were joking but even if you werent I got a good laugh. I think Poison is a good band and very underated. Without every rose has its thorn, we wouldnt have a lot of the ballads we do today. I also think CC is a great guitarist, I love his tone and his riffs and solos are melodic and flow in a good way to me not to mention all his energy he ususally has. Alot of people dont like poison or CC at all but I love them and think they are awesome! To each there own I guess.


----------



## woodddj

80's Rocker said:


> Carnada...I hope you were joking but even if you werent I got a good laugh. I think Poison is a good band and very underated. Without every rose has its thorn, we wouldnt have a lot of the ballads we do today. I also think CC is a great guitarist, I love his tone and his riffs and solos are melodic and flow in a good way to me not to mention all his energy he ususally has. Alot of people dont like poison or CC at all but I love them and think they are awesome! To each there own I guess.



i cant say nothing. first time i seen there first record, i thought they where chicks too.


----------



## MartyStrat54

It's Quiet Riot. Their big hit was Metal Health aka "Bang Your Head."


----------



## 80's Rocker

Quiet Riot is one of my favorites. I really like Party all night, and their slade covers, and metal health is awesome too. I think Carlos Cavazo is underated.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah, Poison looked a lot different when they first came out and then they took it back a notch after they were successful. Sort of like Motley Crue. They were scary looking for their first album, but then they turned into a blue jean, tee shirt and my own hair color sort of band.


----------



## TubeStack




----------



## 80's Rocker

Thats cool, I never noticed the pins were the band members until just now though lol.


----------



## 80's Rocker




----------



## 80's Rocker




----------



## 80's Rocker




----------



## MartyStrat54

Here's something that kicks double bass drum ass. We were talking about this guitar god on Page Two. Hint: Think ICON!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oI536-WRnpI&feature=channel_page]YouTube - In the Studio with... Michael Angelo Batio[/ame]


----------



## TubeStack

80's Rocker said:


> Thats cool, I never noticed the pins were the band members until just now though lol.



Yeah, it's a fucking fantastic album cover. Sometimes I think that had just as much to do with its sales and success - it's a classic, iconic metal image. Kids were drawing it on binders, spraying it on walls, sewing it on jean jackets, in every high school in America. Those eyes were staring out of that grey metal mask everywhere.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Stop it!!! You're scaring the shit out of me.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

these pics are great !!! this 80's metal / rock stuff is all i ever listened too in the 
good ol days as teen !! 

these pics remind me of a very close friend who passed away 3 years ago from cancer , 
he got me into listening to all this crazy stuff !! i bought my first guitar from him also !!

thanks for the great pics and memories of my late friend ......

80'S rocker ! a tip of the hat to you !!


----------



## 80's Rocker

Thank you! I am glad I could bring some joy to you through the 80's scene!


----------



## 80's Rocker

I want to watch the video, but I am at school and my computer wont allow it, and I have no speakers!!!I will watch it when I get home...


----------



## 80's Rocker

I just watched it...awesome video! He has some far out guitars!


----------



## MartyStrat54

That one weighed 70 pounds. How would you like that around your neck? That weighs more than a 100 watt head!


----------



## 80's Rocker

Anybody know the song that plays when dimebag first comes onto this video?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQ86h_tIsgY]YouTube - PanterA Glam Days introductions by band members![/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

No...sorry I don't. It's just to short and choppy to tell. Sort of like that old TV Game show, "Name That Song." "Bill, I can name it in five notes." "Steve, I can name it in three." (MC) "Steve...name that song!" Something like that.

Well, Lita Ford is still married to Jim Gillette, who BTW produced Lita's new CD, Wicked Sensations. Read more here:

Sleaze Roxx: Lita Ford Gets Naughty

Mr. Big on tour in Europe. Gilbert still the lead guitar player. More info:

Sleaze Roxx: Mr. Big Return To Budokan With Live CD/DVD

Here's some ole sleazy glammer's.











Two LA Guns bands touring at the same time???

With Traci Guns:






And without:






It's hard to believe the ups and downs this band had. They actually have several gold and a platinum album. Traci Guns was teamed up at one time with Axl Rose. (Guns and Roses anyone?)


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

one of the first live vidoes on MTV that i saw as a kid was Twisted Sister live from 
New York in 83 , i was 13 and at the arcade ! went out and got the Stay Hungry 
casette the next day , and it was all down hill from there !!

another great pic !!!


----------



## 80's Rocker

I really like Twisted Sister, I love their music video and their live performances are cool and fun looking. I also love the pink bullseye guitar! I wana Rock....Rock!


----------



## 80's Rocker




----------



## 80's Rocker

Since we have posted most of the great bands of the 80's how about some rocking 80's guitars?


----------



## 80's Rocker




----------



## 80's Rocker




----------



## 80's Rocker




----------



## MartyStrat54

Complete line up of 80's Hamer guitars.






1981 Line up of Hamer guitars.






More classic Hamer.






Hamer Flying V...a real work of art.


----------



## woodddj

80's Rocker said:


>



i had a black charvel with active pups. best damn guitar i have ever played. my band played a get drunk party one night and the damn thing grew legs and wondered off with someone other that me.


----------



## 80's Rocker

Aw man that sure sucks. I am checking on a charvel just like the one in that pic (the model 1) in a day or two at my local music store for $200, I am thinking about getting it and hope I do. I might put it on layaway if I can cuz I dont have the full $200 right now and I am only 15 so its hard for me to get all the money fast.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

80's Rocker said:


>




this is very close to the Kramer i have , my headstock is a little different !!
still sounds good after all these years !! same color too !!!


----------



## 80's Rocker

Lucky! I would kill for a white baretta, I would love a matching heastock too.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Killer looking guitar. I've never owned one, but it looks easy to drive. One knob does it all.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

i wanted one cause Mick Mars played them back in the day !!


----------



## 80's Rocker

Yea Mick Mars is awesome. I think he is an underated guitar player. He had some really good riffs and great solos.


----------



## carnada




----------



## 80's Rocker

That white (Carvin?) is looking pretty awesome I would love to have one.


----------



## 80's Rocker




----------



## MartyStrat54

Did you ever see the Ibanez Iceman that Paul Stanley played with the cracked mirror top? It's awesome. The Iceman has been around since the 70's and got somewhat popular in the 80's. Although Kramer was one of the hottest selling guitars, especially in 85 and 86 when they outsold Fender and Gibson.

I'd like to know how old Mick Mars is. He was a lot older than the other guys in Motley Crue. I just looked it up. He is 58. Good. He is older than me. +1


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Mick has some great tone live , seen then a few times over the years .
BTW ....Kiss is coming to Saskatoon in november , i will not be going 
as i have seen then twice before !! killer showman !!


Kramer is back building guitars again !!!! FYI!!!!


----------



## carnada

MartyStrat54 said:


> Did you ever see the Ibanez Iceman that Paul Stanley played with the cracked mirror top? It's awesome. The Iceman has been around since the 70's and got somewhat popular in the 80's. Although Kramer was one of the hottest selling guitars, especially in 85 and 86 when they outsold Fender and Gibson.
> 
> I'd like to know how old Mick Mars is. He was a lot older than the other guys in Motley Crue. I just looked it up. He is 58. Good. He is older than me. +1



I have seen that mirror broken guitar that paul stanley had....unfortunately, he broke it here at the OTTAWA show. I WAS there right in front of it, and he broket it literally right in front of my face lol. He scratched it at the beginning with the floor and then he said "should I break it??" and then people was like "YEAHH!!" and he kissed the guitar and then smashed it on the ground


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

maybe i'm strange but , i never liked guitar smashing !! what a waste !!


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'll bet the guy (can't think of his name but it is listed) that spent all the time putting that guitar together for Stanley really got off on him smashing it. I guess when you have as much money as Paul Stanley you can smash as many guitars as you want.


----------



## woodddj

KISS are comeing to birmingham alabama oct 24th, tickets go on sale this saterday. ive seen kiss 3 times, once without makeup and twice with. this will be the 4th time they have been here. im so stoked because i get to carry my 13 year old son to his first concert. and to beat it all, it will be a KISS concert. how is that for a 13th birthday party????


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well, I have seen KISS over a dozen times and I'm not that big of a fan. It's just that I have some friends that work for KISS and I always get VIP seating and backstage passes. These guys aren't spring chickens anymore. To me, their show is toned down, because they can't muster the stage energy. I mean they will probably still have Paul Stanley going through the air on a cable, but that's getting old as so many have done it. And Gene can only blow so much smoke and fire and bleed so much fake blood. 

If I was 13 and was going for the first time, I'm sure I would think it was cool.

I missed the whole KISS thing by about ten years. All of the guys in my Phoenix band were 10 years younger than I was and they all thought KISS was a super band. KISS is the most successful band in terms of income received, but I will never put them on the same shelf as real super talented musicians.


----------



## woodddj

MartyStrat54 said:


> Well, I have seen KISS over a dozen times and I'm not that big of a fan. It's just that I have some friends that work for KISS and I always get VIP seating and backstage passes. These guys aren't spring chickens anymore. To me, their show is toned down, because they can't muster the stage energy. I mean they will probably still have Paul Stanley going through the air on a cable, but that's getting old as so many have done it. And Gene can only blow so much smoke and fire and bleed so much fake blood.
> 
> If I was 13 and was going for the first time, I'm sure I would think it was cool.
> 
> I missed the whole KISS thing by about ten years. All of the guys in my Phoenix band were 10 years younger than I was and they all thought KISS was a super band. KISS is the most successful band in terms of income received, but I will never put them on the same shelf as real super talented musicians.



i respect your opinion on kiss. and i know they are not the best musicians in the world. there are alot of people that like and dislike the band. not just kiss, but other bands also. i will agree that there stage energy was much higher in 91 when i first saw them verses there reunion and farewell tour. but i cant help it im a diehard kiss fan, and if they are still rock it out at the age of 80, im still going to be there.


----------



## 80's Rocker

I just got my Charvel guitar, its a model 1 in red with maple board! It is my 1st "80's" guitar and I LOVE IT. It is without a doubt one of the best guitars I have played, and I have played some nice Gibson Les Pauls. I got it for.....$175! I would have never guessed that price for such an amazing guitar. I am going to add the floyd rose when I get the money and a different pickup. Any other suggestions other than that?


----------



## MartyStrat54

When you get a chance, post a pic. Does it have the stock p'up in it? Wow! $175 for a Charvel. Not bad. They are jamming guitars with the right p'up in it.

Did you get this at a pawn shop or a music store?


----------



## 80's Rocker

There it is. I got it at a music store. It does have the original pup in it and I am probably gona put a dimarzio super distortion in its place along with a black floyd rose. The only thing wrong with it is the sustainer at the top is a tad loose and I dont have a trem arn for it. It plays, sounds and looks great. It is probably my favorite guitar I have ever played and it wasnt even $200 lol. Besides the pup and floyed, what else you think I should add? I was thinking maybe schaller tuners in black and black strap locks but I havent decided yet.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well a Dimarzio Super Distortion is one of my all time favorite p'ups. Maybe that's why they still make it. It kills in the bridge position.

I was going to say put Sperzel locking tuners on it, but you are going with the Rose. The Schaller's sound good.

When you put all of that on this guitar, it still will be a bargain.


----------



## 80's Rocker

Thanks. Have you ever had a floyd installed on a guitar by somebody? I am trying to see about how much that will run because I know the floyd already costs $180 by itself.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

great choice of trem by the way , the original floyds are the best for total abuse 
with a whammy bar , are you going to have it flush route or resested ?

great little project you have on the go !!


----------



## 80's Rocker

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> great choice of trem by the way , the original floyds are the best for total abuse
> with a whammy bar , are you going to have it flush route or resested ?
> 
> great little project you have on the go !!





Thanks, and um to be honest I am not quiet sure the difference between flush route and resested I always knew there were 2 routes but I never asked the difference as I never had a trem until recently. So what exactly is the difference?


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

flush route will only let you dive the trem etc , and a resesed route will allow you to 
pull up on the trem as well as dive the trem , this is very cool if you are into alot of 
whammy action !!!!

most good luthiers or guitar mod guys will have a jig to make a neat job of this !

great axe to start with , its just beggin' for some love !!!!!!


----------



## 80's Rocker

Thanks for the info, I thought that was the case but I wasnt sure. I will probably get resesed so I can to more things with it. Yea its a good little axe, I get the feeling I am playing "that guitar" when I pick it up, it just feels made for me and I cant wait to get the upgrades on it. How much you think a good luthier would charge to reses and install the floyd on it?


----------



## 80's Rocker

RATT!!!!!!


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

as always thanks for the great pics !!!

i got to meet Warren D. in 2004 after a show , super cool guy !
he signed my original copy of " out of the cellar "!!


----------



## 80's Rocker

Lucky! He has one of my favorite tones ever on round and round (others too but thats my fav. tone he has). RATT is probably one of my bands I listen to the most and might even be able to consider my favorite even though I dont like to say I have a favorite.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

they are on my top 10 list !!!


----------



## 80's Rocker




----------



## 80's Rocker

This is Krokus, an awesome band that I heard for the first time today while I was watching "metal mania" on vh1 classics!


----------



## MartyStrat54

*There was a guy named Bob Rissi, he worked with Don Randall. They were both amp designers for Fender. Well of course, Don was quite successful, but Bob catered to the high end. His amps are freaking huge, because of the transformers he used. He sold the amps under the name of RISSON. Here are some very old pictures of some of his clientele.*

A very, very young Slash.











Nikki sixx anyone?






Lita plays RISSON?






A skinny kid name Joe Walsh.











*You can check out his website. He is once again making these amps, but they are expensive. Here is the link to his pricing.

Amplifier Spec's & Price*


----------



## MartyStrat54

Thought I would pop a couple of posts in here to turbo boost this thread. I figure you would dig the Slash (when he played in Black Sheep) pics and of course Nikki Sixx doing an ad? What's up with that? The poor guy had to make a buck or two.

Funny, after all the noise, all of these artists went back to Marshall's.


----------



## 80's Rocker

Marshalls just cant be beat. They just have a certain feel and sound that makes you feel good when you play. I think is weird to see slash so young and without a les paul and marshall. That Nikki Sixx pic was kinda cool though lol.


----------



## superimposedmedia

80's Rocker said:


> That Nikki Sixx pic was kinda cool though lol.



Very cool!


----------



## MartyStrat54

80's Rocker said:


> Marshalls just cant be beat. They just have a certain feel and sound that makes you feel good when you play. I think is weird to see slash so young and without a les paul and marshall. That Nikki Sixx pic was kinda cool though lol.



I wish I could go back to 1974. I was hooked on top of the line Peavey's. I had the MACE 212 Black Widow Combo and the 212 Renown. Both of those amps sounded good for 1974 and they were switchable two channels...and of course I was into southern rock and all of the big bands were using Peavey.

...I had a good job and made plenty of money for a 19 year old. I wish now that I had been more into Marshall. In 1974, I was aware of them, but where I lived, owning a big Peavey was the thing. I regret not buying some of the Marshall's available between 1974 and 1980. My first Marshall was an 800 and I believe it was an 82 or 83 model. I had it for six years and then I sold it and got a 900 Dual Reverb, because at the time Billy Gibbons was supposedly using them. In 94 I bought another 800. It was an 1986 model I believe. Then I had a Mesa Boogie MKII. I know a lot of people really liked this amp, but I sold it. I ended up on a whim, buying a 1999 DSL401 as a practice amp. I liked it so much that if you look in my SIG, you will see I really got hooked on The JCM2000 amps. 

However, I still would like to say I have some of the older Marshall's. I have the ability to try out a lot of different amps every month. My friend Joe (SolarBurnDSL50) knows that I am gassing for either a Fuch's or a Twister F3 head. It sounds so frigging good. One channel amp that goes from clean to super crunch with a twist of the guitar volume knob. And they're less than $2000 for a 50 watt boutique amp all hard wire, no solid state. The Fuch's have more to select from and are more costly.


----------



## MartyStrat54

*Just putting in a couple of posts to keep this thing going. Hello to all my GLAM/METAL fans. Got anymore pics?*


----------



## 80's Rocker

I will get to work on that! I just need to think of some bands or guitar stuff I can post. Why dont we have a contest to see who can find THE most 80's guitar ever. I mean 
-crazy body shape
-bright strange pattern or color
-reverse headstock
-anything else strange
anything like this and see maybe by next week if we can all agree on one thats the most 80's ever! C'mon we can't let this thread die Marty!


----------



## MartyStrat54

*Good to hear from you 80's Rocker. Damn, I have so many threads going I feel like I need to be the editor of a newspaper.

When I get the time, I will post some stuff.*


----------



## MartyStrat54

*Wrathchild...1980's Thrash/Glam band from London.*































...and info on all their sleaziness...

new


----------



## thrawn86

Here's one for ya'.....why don't we start with One 80's hair band and 'Family Tree' it out to see what other bands/projects each member (mostly the guitarists/bassists) went on to do, as well as anything they may have been in prior to. When one band is exhausted, go to another!


----------



## MartyStrat54

*Erik Turner of Warrant and his "Condom" guitar.*


----------



## 80's Rocker

that has to be one of the funniest guitars I have ever seen. I love the fretboard on it!


----------



## 80's Rocker

thrawn86 said:


> Here's one for ya'.....why don't we start with One 80's hair band and 'Family Tree' it out to see what other bands/projects each member (mostly the guitarists/bassists) went on to do, as well as anything they may have been in prior to. When one band is exhausted, go to another!



Hmmm that sounds like a good idea. Did Warren DeMartini ever do anything other than RATT?


----------



## 80's Rocker

I am posting probably some of the last pics this thread will get. Becaused just like the 80's...its ending. It was my favorite thread ever though and it was tons of fun. But no matter how many times we try to revive it, it just never happens.


----------



## 80's Rocker




----------



## superimposedmedia

80's music will never die. At least not until I die. Albeit, I'm not much a fan of those you posted, save Blackie Lawless.


----------



## LesPaulopolis

Dude looks like a lady


----------



## 80's Rocker

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UI8ylsHKIMg]YouTube - Stryper-Calling on you[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xU6lskC2xc]YouTube - LOUDNESS-Crazy Nights (Official Music Video)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TewXdkY3880]YouTube - Cinderella - Somebody Save Me[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEnE5DHrJkE]YouTube - Krokus - Ballroom Blitz[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCzO-DJBC9Y]YouTube - Ratt-Round and Round (Official Music Video)[/ame]
(Round and Round is my favorite!)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oTrRRF8KoA]YouTube - Mötley Crüe - Dr. Feelgood: Edited[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ci_tIL_UPOg]YouTube - Wayne's World No Stairway to Heaven/Garth's Solo[/ame]

wait woops lol how did that get in there?!


----------



## woodddj

waynes world is a timeless classic, i still quote parts from that movie. party on!!!


----------



## 80's Rocker

Heck ya it is! If you didnt think so then scha! You would be like mental or something! lol I really love the bohemian rhapsody scene! Thats a classic!


----------



## 80's Rocker

Alright guys. I know this has been used for a while now, but I want to see everybody's guitar that they make. Lets see who can make the most 80's guitar ever with this program! You can use any of the different guitar models. Be creative and go all out! I will work on mine and post when its done. Hopefully you guys will do this and I wont be the only person to make one lol.

TCT Kisekae


----------



## MartyStrat54

*I took the time to do a red Jackson and when I was done, it wouldn't let me copy and save it, so I lost all of my work. Do you need to sign up to save your work?*


----------



## 80's Rocker

Happened to me until I figured out how by reading....THIS!

** How can I save the image of my dream guitar?

FLASH won't let you save a image on your local computer. 
So, use copy-and-paste method with your graphic software
to "archive" your creations.
There are many FREE programs to download!

-- example in Microsoft Windows + Paint

(1) create your dream guitar
(2) press "Print Scrn" key
(3) start Paint program 
(START Button - PROGRAMS - Accesries -Paint)
(4) Edit - Paste
(5) Trim the image and Save it


----------



## 80's Rocker

I might build another one later, but for now I am going to put this one up.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well, I did it again and it wouldn't go.


----------



## luekemeyer

KIX!!![ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcEu47mR43U]YouTube - Kix - Don't Close Your Eyes (HQ music video)[/ame]


----------



## MacMan

hi guys. I am just finished reading this thread from start to finish and I have to say a bit thank you. The 80's was truly great and anyone that says they don't like that type of music is either lying or deaf. Party on


----------



## 80's Rocker

MacMan said:


> hi guys. I am just finished reading this thread from start to finish and I have to say a bit thank you. The 80's was truly great and anyone that says they don't like that type of music is either lying or deaf. Party on



 This is a great thread! For a while it was really booming and a new thing would be posted very fast. It kind of died down now and I am trying to keep it alive lol. 

Im glad you have enjoyed reading it all lol.


----------



## custom53

[/IMG








These are "early" Glam and "Pre-Glam" 

Dio




Paul Stanley






[/IMG]
Friends circa mid 70s...


----------



## 80's Rocker

This is a short little video but I cracked up when I watched it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4y-t3c4GOws]YouTube - Dokken Commercial[/ame]


----------



## MacMan

I don't know how to put up the you tube videos on here but I had a mate over yesterday and we were reminiscing about growing up with all these bands and we watched Warrants Uncle Tom's Cabin, that is imho probably their best song.


----------



## custom53

MacMan said:


> I don't know how to put up the you tube videos on here but I had a mate over yesterday and we were reminiscing about growing up with all these bands and we watched Warrants Uncle Tom's Cabin, that is imho probably their best song.



You're right. That was their best song... It is a great song...


----------



## 80's Rocker

custom53 said:


> You're right. That was their best song... It is a great song...



I also agree! It was a really good song, with good acoustic guitar parts and a heavy riff. Great stuff!


----------



## MacMan

I'm going to have to try and find the album in a second hand shop somewhere. Even get some Cinderella as well


----------



## 80's Rocker

I have been listening to alot of Cinderella today actually lol!


----------



## 80's Rocker

Oh and btw, I love the pre glam metal kind of pics up at the top. There were some really songs to be heard from that type of genre.

I laughed so hard when I saw that first pic of Paul


----------



## MacMan

I'm just done watching every Cinderella vid on you tub, it is so easy to forget just how great they were.

That pic of Paul Stanley is proof that Kiss has done him a world of good lol


----------



## 80's Rocker

MacMan said:


> I'm just done watching every Cinderella vid on you tub, it is so easy to forget just how great they were.
> 
> That pic of Paul Stanley is proof that Kiss has done him a world of good lol



I couldnt agree more lol


----------



## Tele52

For awhile we had "the Darkness", now it's Hot Leg[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRYNYb30nxU]YouTube - The Darkness - I Believe In A Thing Called Love[/ame]


----------



## Tele52

And now Justin Hawkins new band.[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOLthJnrdEY]YouTube - Hot Leg - Cocktails[/ame]


----------



## custom53

MacMan said:


> I'm just done watching every Cinderella vid on you tub, it is so easy to forget just how great they were.
> 
> That pic of Paul Stanley is proof that Kiss has done him a world of good lol




Also did you check out the Ovation Breadwinner Ace is playing...? Before he had any money for a Les Paul.

Another Paul Stanley pic...










And does anyone remember "The Tubes"....?


----------



## MartyStrat54

I ran stage monitors for the Tubes. This was in Phoenix and of course the guys were much older, but yes I did have my music moment with the Tubes.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

didn't steve lukather write songs for those guys at one time , i think i read that somewhere ?


----------



## 80's Rocker

I have been listening to a crap load of RATT recently. They are like my favorite band now and Warren is a guitar god. Round and Round gets me every time I listen to it and since there is no realy tab for it I have been learing it by ear and watching other people play it. I also watched RATT-behind the music on youtube which was really good but sad in alot of ways especially with Robin. Lets hear it for RATT! 



























[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCzO-DJBC9Y]YouTube - Ratt-Round and Round (Official Music Video)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBZQ4kEI5v4]YouTube - Ratt-I Want A Woman[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNkbEJeI9gY]YouTube - Ratt-You're In Love (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

Thought I'd crawl in here and say, "It's all good." Ah the 80's, my favorite decade. I was a bad boy back then.

Anyway, some of the best music ever and some nice guitars as well.

LOVE THE 80's!!!


----------



## 80's Rocker

I know who we have not talked about yet here...The Vinnie Vincet Invsion and W.A.S.P., there is also Helix, Pretty Boy Floyd and Y&T! 

I have been listening to alot of Invasion stuff lately and I have really been enjoying it. Some of my fav's are Heavy Pettin, Boyz Are Gona Rock, Let Freedom Rock, and Wild Child.


And sorry guys that I havent been as active here but I have been spending most of my time either playing the guitar and when I am on a forum its My Les Paul (link is at bottom of screen) of the Vintage Kramer forum discussing the new Kramer guitars and the new Kramer website.  (although I dont care for the new ones much except for the pacer classic.)


----------



## carnada

Are you guys ready for the best glam metal riffs ever?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdEQa1Q983I]YouTube - Kick Axe On The Road To Rock[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## 80's Rocker

I really liked that song.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Okay, I have to be honest here, or I wouldn't be Marty. Good tune? Yes. Nice, tight vocals? Yes. Guitar solo? Good, but I've heard way better than this. The solo was basically built around four scale riffs. The guy plays really clean, I'm just saying that I have heard much more difficult solo's than that from 80's glam bands.

Sorry...that's just how I feel.


----------



## 80's Rocker

Well thats true, but I dont think music is about being difficult to play, it is about sounding good. Stairway to Heaven solo is really easy to play but it is rated the #1 solo of all time, and there are plenty of harder solos that dont sound even half as good.

Although I do see what you mean and where you are coming from as it was cool to make 80's stuff as complicated and technical as possible with all the funny sounds you can add in to it.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well, I am not trying to be an ass, but I based my decision on this:

"Are you guys ready for the best glam metal riffs ever?"

Would you say that was the best 80's glam metal riffs you ever heard?

I've heard a shitload of 80's riffs and some guys were just plain good and fast.

Again, not trying to cause a stir here. I'm just stating my opinion.


----------



## 80's Rocker

Oh well no lol its far from the best but it is still good stuff. If you want fast then [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1-aix3CqCc]YouTube - Nitro- Freight Train (Music Video)[/ame] is the only way to go lol NITRO. Still maybe not "the best" but that is too big a title to really put on anything, I want to see a faster 80's guitarist if you find or know of one.


----------



## MartyStrat54

NYT

Now you're talking. Hey, we went through Nitro a while back and it was good. Yeah, this is one band that I didn't get to see live. Oh well. Their videos still kick some hardcore ass. Freight Train...aWoo-Woo.

Hey, did you hear the rumor that Steven Tyler is going to be kicked out of Areosmith? Apparently he fell (hard) off the wagon and is snockered. I heard it on the KC rock radio this afternoon. They are looking for his replacement.


----------



## custom53

I think the line is getting blurred between "Glam" bands ('70s, Cooper, Bowie, the Dolls, Sweet, etc) and "Hair" bands ('80s, Dokken, Whitesnake, Motley Crue, Ratt, etc).... Don't get me wrong, I love both...! And I think the "Hair" bands had more intensive guitar riffs/solos...

Kiss is one of the few groups who transcended through both eras...


----------



## 80's Rocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> NYT
> 
> Now you're talking. Hey, we went through Nitro a while back and it was good. Yeah, this is one band that I didn't get to see live. Oh well. Their videos still kick some hardcore ass. Freight Train...aWoo-Woo.
> 
> Hey, did you hear the rumor that Steven Tyler is going to be kicked out of Areosmith? Apparently he fell (hard) off the wagon and is snockered. I heard it on the KC rock radio this afternoon. They are looking for his replacement.



I heard this too. I really hope that he decides to stay and they don't find a new singer. I just dont think anybody can replace him and it would still be good.


----------



## 80's Rocker

custom53 said:


> I think the line is getting blurred between "Glam" bands ('70s, Cooper, Bowie, the Dolls, Sweet, etc) and "Hair" bands ('80s, Dokken, Whitesnake, Motley Crue, Ratt, etc).... Don't get me wrong, I love both...! And I think the "Hair" bands had more intensive guitar riffs/solos...
> 
> Kiss is one of the few groups who transcended through both eras...



Well in this thread, I can agree with you, BUT like you, most of us here (like me) are a huge fan of both genres and because glam influenced the hair so much and they are both such great music, we just talk about both!


----------



## 80's Rocker

YESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!

Tyler: 'I've not quit Aerosmith' - MSN Music News


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well that's good news for once. I hope he is sober.


----------



## 80's Rocker

Yea me too


----------



## carnada

MartyStrat54 said:


> Okay, I have to be honest here, or I wouldn't be Marty. Good tune? Yes. Nice, tight vocals? Yes. Guitar solo? Good, but I've heard way better than this. The solo was basically built around four scale riffs. The guy plays really clean, I'm just saying that I have heard much more difficult solo's than that from 80's glam bands.
> 
> Sorry...that's just how I feel.



I have heard other complex glam metal. But I just love the rhythm of the song you know?

like do do ca do do do ca do do do ca, you know?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey, it's a great song and a great video. I like it.


----------



## carnada

I still have to take a picture of my spandex pants! I forgot about that!

cant wait to see myself on stage with my white strat, and spandex and awesome guitar tone!!! AHHHH


----------



## MartyStrat54

Now you're starting to worry me.


----------



## 80's Rocker

Why would that worry you? I have a pair of zebra spandex, green and pink studed belt, leather gloves with no fingers, a leather studded finger strap thing, a pink studded wristband and lotsa bandannas...now I only need to convince my parents to let me grow my hair a few inches longer...


----------



## 80's Rocker

carnada said:


> I still have to take a picture of my spandex pants! I forgot about that!
> 
> cant wait to see myself on stage with my white strat, and spandex and awesome guitar tone!!! AHHHH


----------



## custom53

MartyStrat54 said:


> Well that's good news for once. I hope he is sober.



Guitar Edge just sent me this email....

Joe Perry "Aerosmith is POSITIVLEY looking for new Lead Singer!"


----------



## 80's Rocker

If they really kick out Steven and look for a new singer I will officially hate them and I will not even listen to any of their stuff they make with the new guy. If they kicked out Steven it would be probably the worst decision ever and they would lose all of their current fans.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Two things:

If you're young, I guess the Spandex will fly. It's just that it's not in style anymore. It be like me showing up to perform with parachute pants on.

Number Two: Journey found a singer that sounded just like Steve Perry. Of course, Steve's voice just gave out after years of singing as a high tenor.

In Aerosmiths situation, you have a lead singer that is unable to perform for other reasons and it is dragging the rest of the band down. I know how you feel, but when you state you will blacklist the band, that is like saying, "Hey, put up with Steven's drug/alcohol addiction and let him continue to suck during live performances." I look at it as Steven made his own bed and the rest of the band doesn't have to sleep in it.


----------



## 80's Rocker

Yes, and although Steven might not be the best, I still would wrather see him suck then somebody else sing good. You just can't find a guy like Steven and he gives Aerosmith that sound that nobody else can get. I just dont think a new singer would be good, plus it is really really hard to find some body that can sing old school stuff and actually sound that way and not new.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well the best thing would be for Steven to recover. However, if he went in today, how many weeks would he need to be in rehab? Apparently this has been going on for a while and it has put a damper on a new CD and tour.

I agree about his voice. There is only one Steven Tyler. However, if they get someone, maybe this will be what it takes for Steven to want to get sober. The new guy can always be released.


----------



## 80's Rocker

I never really thought about it that way. i just hope something gets worked out for them.


----------



## 80's Rocker

Steven Tyler now no longer leaving Aerosmith, makes surprise appearance at Joe Perry Project show | Music | The A.V. Club


----------



## Halfstack

Just been catching up on this thread again. 

MartyStrat54 said


> Still maybe not "the best" but that is too big a title to really put on anything, I want to see a faster 80's guitarist if you find or know of one.


Might just have a competitor here.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6O6w_DaHfko&feature=related]YouTube - Riot - Thundersteel[/ame]

I love this album and since reading this for the first I have pulled all my old eighties vinyl out again.


----------



## Halfstack

God I love this solo

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPMCcc54w3s]YouTube - Riot - Flight Of The Warrior[/ame]


----------



## jaek

MartyStrat54 said:


> As I said on other posts, I had hair down to the crack of my ass and I only used a little hair spray on top to get my hair feathered out. I always wore worn out blue jeans with a $400 pair of boots (I had three pairs.) Then a T-Shirt, usually black, with a current hot, Rocker Band like Priest and that was my outfit. All the guys in the band dressed like this and the lead singer was the exception. He was the front man and he got into the "femmy" look. Oh well, at least we got gigs back then.



Thats how I dress everyday except I wear the Van Halen signature sneakers. And my hair is only half way down my back. Oh yeah, I'm 14 and in 8th grade. I get a lotta bullshit but several of the teachers who lived through the 80's like me. It's kinda creepy.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Rock on my brother. Don't let anyone dictate how you want to look or dress. I faced the same shit when I was your age and back then the schools had dress codes that forbid boys with long hair. I "broke that rule." I eventually threatened the school district with a lawsuit. They backed off, but I still got a lot of shit from school teachers and parents who viewed me as a "threat" to their children. Wow!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

MartyStrat54 said:


> It be like me showing up to perform with parachute pants on.



My ball sack used to look so Awesome in those


----------



## jaek

Buggs.Crosby said:


> My ball sack used to look so Awesome in those



nice


----------



## 80's Rocker

I just watched that metal show with Warren and Stephen on it from RATT and it was really cool. Joe Perry was also on there.

They did a throwdown of Look What the Cat Dragged In vs Night Songs (Poison and Cinderella) 

It seemed Poison won by alot but to be honest I think Night Songs is alot better and I prefer Cinderella to Poison.

What do you guys think?


----------



## 80's Rocker




----------



## HOT TUBES 70

again killer shit !!!! 
thanks 80s rocker !!!


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

again killer shit !!!! 
thanks 80s rocker !!!


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

OOPS !!!! ..........thats weird !!!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hell when Poison was just starting out, they were damn hot looking. Hotter than some of the chicks on my BooB thread. I might have ask one out on a date.

Although I liked Poison, I thought that Cinderella was the more talented band. Especially the original line up.


----------



## MacMan

I listened to most of these bands for years not knowing what they looked like. A mate kept handing me cassettes with all these bands on then and the songs rocked. it wasn't until a couple of years later that i saw how girly most of them looked, esp. Poison


----------



## superimposedmedia

Poison vs Cinderella. I used to listen to Night Songs a bit when it came out. It wasn't until Poison put out a few albums that I liked any of their music. Then, a gorgeous woman I was seeing was die hard Poison fan so I had no choice but to listen. Their songs grew on me so I'd say based on the overall songwriting abilities, that Poison would win. I'm not a BIG fan of either though, I will throw on Native Tongue every once in a while, it was the only Poison tour I've seen.


----------



## woodddj

both poison and cinderella are great bands, but i guess i would have to go with cinerella. look what the cat draged in was a great album, but night songs album had more of a raw sound that just smacks you in the face when you heard it.


----------



## 80's Rocker

Yea, I think Cinderella has better musicians in it too. I love CC DeVille but the truth is compared to other 80's guitarists he just seems to fall short when it comes to leads though. Although he had some really good riffs that other guys didnt. Look at what I mean though while listening to some solo from another band of the same time and Poison and then listening to the Talk Dirty to Me solo....although it is not really a bad sounding solo, it is not really as technical and creative as alot of other bands out there doing things.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well CC was known for his catchy power riffs. His solo's were good, but his riffs are what most guitarists remember about him.

Saw the guitar...nice! You're getting some nice gear built up. You'll be ready for almost any 80's rock.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Tom is 80 times the player that CC ever will be...plus he is a nice guy as is Eric...now some of the people from their past are assholes (i'll leave out the names) i know alot of these guys from when i was a kid...there were alot of great bands around here when i was a kid but only Rella,Britany Fox and Tangire actually made it somewhere....they were all chasing the Dead end Kids
as they drew the biggest crowds...the press might label them as Philly bands but they all came from south Jersey.....they were all really cool to me (most anyway) there were also alot of splinter bands that came from breakups that they were all involved with....Tom was in a band called Saints in Hell with Kurt Ritchie and Billy Gram.
here is a pic from the Saints in Hell days
My Photos Photo Gallery - Photo 6 of 9 by Billy Gram - MySpace Photos

Motley Crue ripped them off so bad it is pathetic...i'll try to find more pics from this era....that fast i found some
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...viewPicture&friendID=261885474&albumId=665547

the line "never paid the bill cause i aint got the cash" from save me is a true story...from when billy did his fire breathing act and hit a flash pot that went off in his face...they were on the road and could not pay the bill. so they lied about who he was and skipped town 

lots of stories i could tell...and i was a very young 13 maybe


----------



## 80's Rocker

The Crue does look like them in the Shout at the Devil era, after that though they changed their image alot.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

80's Rocker said:


> The Crue does look like them in the Shout at the Devil era, after that though they changed their image alot.


to a style that Cinderella had....they all seen these guys coming and tryed to get there first
There was a promotional flyer back in the day that you would swear was Crue
the whole pentagram thing the makeup the trashy style...it was all Saints in Hell
i'll ask my sister for some pics from back then...if she still has them

Crue even ripped off Triumph's light show on the one tour....where a face made from lasers that started as a dust cloud then a face appeared screaming at you 
i went to that show to see Yngwie Malmsteen and while he is an awesome player Triumph made him look like the Jonas Brothers....i was the only person at the hotel afterwards that got Gil Moores autograph


----------



## MartyStrat54

Triumph kicked ass. A great Canadian band.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

One of the best shows i have ever seen....only Maiden would i put higher on my list but after about 15 times they are hard to beat....Another great show was Krokus and Accept....the Orpheum theater in Boston....i was young as shit then too....maybe 15


----------



## 80's Rocker

Okay so who here listened to Pretty Boy Floyd? I love them and I think they could have done soo much better had they come onto the scene earlier...1989 was not a good year to just be releasing your first album as a glam band...





















[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXh4BUnPuFI]YouTube - Pretty Boy Floyd - I Wanna Be With You[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4UJZw1X39s]YouTube - Pretty Boy Floyd - Rock And Roll[/ame]

There was also another Canadian band named Pretty Boy Floyd and the two had a lawsuit, the Canadian band was forced to change their name....but they are not a bad band either...this one is the Canadian band

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdBtIwlauwc]YouTube - Pretty Boy Floyd - Welcome To The Show[/ame]


----------



## MacMan

I'd heard of them but I have never listened to their work


----------



## woodddj

shotgun messiah is another great band. [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYUjDi0xKPQ]YouTube - shotgun messiah - heartbreak blvd[/ame]


----------



## woodddj

another great band is mcqueen street [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhTon5Zr_mA[/ame]


----------



## 80's Rocker

Ok, I got a question but I don't really want to start a brand new thread for it. What type of echo and what pedal effect would be good for the kind of echo that Carlos uses in the Cum on Feel the Noize solo? I have heard of a couple of delay pedals, mainly the boss DD-3 or something like that. I want some more suggestions though for echos like the one mentioned above and the kind Warren uses in RATT. I think those are my favorite echos. So, any suggestions?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well first you would have to know what was available in the 80's. Boss had the DD-2. That was what they made in the 80's. Ibanez is making a reissue of their 80's delay pedal called the AD9. 

Behringer makes a "clone" of the Boss DM-3, called the VD400, and BBE makes a derivative of the Boss DM-2, called the Two Timer. So these are two pedals that are new that are "clones" of 80's pedals.

There was also the MXR Carbon Copy.

Also, you got to realize that this is a studio recording, so I doubt if anyone was using a stomp box. More than likely the recording studio had Lexicon or Roland digital delay units in their fx racks.

Top name bands went on the road with top notched gear. Maybe stomp boxes were used, but if I was playing guitar back then, I would want the best effects I could play through and a talented soundman running the show.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I also wanted to tell you about the most expensive pedal I bought in 1979. It was a Morley EVO-1. This pedal plugged into 120VAC. It was analog delay and the best I have heard. These things go for like a $1000 in operating condition. You had a lot of control over the echo. Anything from a hard slap back to just a little ripple. I used it and a Morley Pro Flanger and that is how I got my original sound. I look back on it and it did sound damn good.

I believe the EVO-1 was sold throughout the 80's. It was competition for another unit called the EchoPlex.


----------



## 80's Rocker

Wow that is some expesive stuff. The first thing I always consider when buying something is "was it available back then in the 80's?" if the answer is no then I usually automatically disregard it as a choice. I was looking at the MXR carbon copy the most as I think an analog delay would suite what I am looking for the most. Have you ever used one? I also thought about racks which would really be what I want as they have the chorus, reverb, and the delay. I don't know how that would fair out though since I have no loop on my 800.


----------



## MartyStrat54

One thing I know is that all of the expensive stuff of the 80's is either cheap or it costs even more. You can get some of the old 80's rack stuff fairly cheap. Lexicon stuff is sort of high and they usually did not combine effects. In other words they had delay, reverb, chorus and flange all in separate units. In L.A., I hear the pawn shops are just loaded with this stuff. Wouldn't that be fun? Going to L.A. with like 5000 dollars and see what you could find. Man that would be great fun.

The MXR Carbon Copy is a great little unit. You should be able to find one for a fair price. It will work fine plugged into the front of the amp.


----------



## 80's Rocker

Man, that really would be fun! I can't imagine all of the crazy things I would come home with!

I think I am going to look into the MXR. I think it will be the best thing for me because it looks like a simple pedal, it is not too expensive, and it is analog.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Think of this for a moment. Think of all the musician's that have gone to LA to make it big. After they fail, they sell most of their stuff to get back home. Think of all of the stuff that is still in and around the Hollywood area, because Hollywood really is the LA scene. The Whiskey, the Roxy, and the Rainbow. That was the big three and they really aren't that big inside. I mean I would have died to see the original Van Halen in the Roxy.

Anyway, I hear there are guys who have warehouses full of PA equipment and power amps and mixing boards. I wonder what Kramer guitars you could find and the pawn shop owner would say a young Slash own it, but needed money. It would be cool to do it.


----------



## 80's Rocker

You know, I never quite thought about it that way. I guess you are right though. I bet you could get some good gear for cheap in LA. I wish more than anything I could have been on the Sunset Strip in the 80's with everything else. That would have been awesome!


----------



## MartyStrat54

In the 80's I was single, living in Phoenix and it was like 29 dollars one way to Vegas or LA on Southwest Airlines. I was at both locations at least once a month. Then I started dating an LA girl and I was out there twice a month. We practically lived on the Sunset Strip; the main stretch of road with the rock clubs on it. I got to see Kix and Tesla. Pretty Boy Floyd and Warrant. Quite a few big names. It got really wild there in like 87 and 88. I think they knew the end was coming soon. I passed on the Nelson Brothers. I did catch White Lion before they signed and they were damn good. Their lead vocalist has a great voice.

Yes, plenty of good times were had on the Strip.


----------



## 80's Rocker

Man, you are so lucky!!! You have no idea how much I would give to be able to do that! I really wish one day, it could all just happen again and the 80's would come back as hard hitting and as fast as Nirvana did.

I love to watch the old behind the music of the different bands and that one thing "Do it for the band-Women of the sunset strip" those things get me excited and hopeful that one day those good times and music will return...


----------



## midgo

just got onto this thread today!! just the genre i grew up on and love! and still haven't found anything remotely as good! First up Love the slippery and Jersey Bon Jovi era!! Whitesnake 1987_ John Sykes!! GOD!! massive tone, riffs, VIBRATO!!! unbelievable!!

Cinderella- awesome, great blues sensibility. check out nobody's fool at the moscow peace festival, Tom Keifers intro solo! Magic!!

You guys have mentioned so many great bands! i don't know how to link to you tube, (apologies) but apart from cinderella at moscow, what about Dangerous Toys, esp Scared! Steel Heart Mikey M! what a voice!! Slaughter? anyone else a fan? solo in "up all night" really melodic IMO!

Anyway glad to stumble on this thread and im sure to post more often when i think of more.
Cheers.


----------



## 80's Rocker

Glad, you like it! We have discussed alot of things in this thread from page 1 and it is my favorite thread ever lol. I can seriously not think of one band from the 80's I dislike! I think my favorites though are RATT, Quiet Riot, Bon Jovi, Motley Crue, and Cinderella!

BTW, to put up youtube videos, just go to the video you want to put up and copy the link at the top of the page and paste it in your message and viola! There it is! We always love to get videos and pics in this thread!


----------



## midgo

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGP44MqSgZk]YouTube - STEELHEART - Sticky Side Up[/ame] 

Well here goes 80's rocker, it's Steelheart -Sticky side up! Hope it works!


----------



## 80's Rocker

That was a nice song! I haven't heard of that band until just now but I really like them!


----------



## midgo

Yeah mate, Steelheart are one of those awesome bands that probably should have been heaps bigger than they were! Mike the singer from Steelheart is the voice for Mark Wahlbergs character in that movie "Rockstar".

Here's that Cinderella clip from the Moscow peace festival. Absolutely awesome!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_caB2ew7ZI]YouTube - Cinderela - Nobody's Fool moscow peace festival[/ame]


----------



## 80's Rocker

Cinderella is one of my all time favorites. A very underrated band, and that is one of my favorite ballads.

I am actually in the process of learning Cinderella's "Somebody Save Me" all I have left is the guitar solo. And I need to sharpen up my technique just a little bit on the bends in the beginning because it is kind of hard to harmonize 2 strings perfectly, but I can get them pretty close.


----------



## midgo

Cool!! Keep at it you'll get it, and i think everyone could use a bit of sharpening on various techniques!! 

Night Songs blew me away when it came out! My first intro to these guys was off this video show in australia called rage! In about 86-87 it was, you'd sit up and watch for as long as you could and then just hit record on the vcr and get up and check it in the morning! And what i found the next day changed my life forever!! Nobody's Fool, Shake me, Living on a prayer, Bad name, Still of the night and Is this love. Man i wore that old video tape out. ha ha!!


----------



## 80's Rocker

Oh I can only imagine lol. If I had a video with that on it, then I would wear it out too. I wish I had some old videos of all that kind of music, because now it is hard to find live versions with really good recordings.


----------



## RazorDave

Were not a glam band, but more of a classic heavy metal / rock.. alla Priest, Krokus etc!

Black Tora on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## 80's Rocker

So guys, I just saw this new band today. They are suppose to be a new glam band and their first album comes out next year...along with RATT and Winger and a few others....maybe this decade will be the next glam scene, I am seeing ALOT of new glam bands and old ones releasing new stuff that is actually not new sounding! 

I actually like them alot even though the bassist and drummer arent glam looking at all lol. [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qy6NpF2V2xg]YouTube - RECKLESS LOVE - Beautiful Bomb[/ame]


----------



## vash5

HAHA,this thread, buncha old dudes longing for their days of androgenist glory. Kinda makes my flesh crawl when I picture it.

Join the emo scene(guess that's kinda dying too) they were about as glammed out as you can get. Gotta be anorexic though.


----------



## 80's Rocker

NO WAY! Emo is retarted and I hope it dies out soon, I am only 15 so my glory days are only beginning!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Never, never make fun of the music that someone else likes. Someday, someone might make fun of the music you listened to and try to make you feel old and useless. What are you going to do then?

If someone is into EMO...whatever. That's their thing. None of the hair bands wanted grunge, but it happened. Music is constantly evolving and like history, it repeats itself. Maybe glam rock or hair rock will become popular again. Only time will tell.


----------



## woodddj

MartyStrat54 said:


> Never, never make fun of the music that someone else likes. Someday, someone might make fun of the music you listened to and try to make you feel old and useless. What are you going to do then?
> 
> If someone is into EMO...whatever. That's their thing. None of the hair bands wanted grunge, but it happened. Music is constantly evolving and like history, it repeats itself. Maybe glam rock or hair rock will become popular again. Only time will tell.



i like the way you talk.


----------



## vash5

"Glam metal" is just pop music. I will never stop making fun of pop music, it exists mostly to push an image which opens it to ridicule.

Bowie and Jackson rule the 80's pop scene.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well since this is the Glam Metal thread and "you" came to visit it, I have to ask what type of music do you play through your Marshall rig? I didn't catch what type of Marshall you have.


----------



## 80's Rocker

vash5 said:


> "Glam metal" is just pop music. I will never stop making fun of pop music, it exists mostly to push an image which opens it to ridicule.
> 
> Bowie and Jackson rule the 80's pop scene.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_XJqlucOZE]YouTube - Mötley Crüe - Dr. Feelgood[/ame]

How the heck is that pop music? You are probably only going by things that did have a poppish sound to them, but no if you compare them to real pop stuff they are not the slighest bit similar. There are poppier bands but the more hard rock, metal like bands are there. RATT, Motley Crue, Cinderella, WASP, Whitesnake, Vinnie Vincent Invasion, etc. Sorry but none of those bands are pop like at all. 


What is your idea of metal? Dropping down in tunings times, no mids, and then having all the distortion you can get your hands on? I am not making fun of the emo music as much as I am the style Marty. I mean...it is all about being deppressed, being sensitive, and well...




and people make fun of glam metal hair...

I don't like to make fun of other people's music but bashing on some of the best riffs, solos, tones and frankly the best generation of guitar players is just stupid and I must defend it. Seriously, no other generation has ever had a better series of guitar players as a whole. There aren't many 80's bands that have a bad guitar player.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I will take 80's Glam/Hair music over a lot of stuff. Not only did it produce some of the best musicians, it was fun for the most part. Even DIO was cool. 

EMO is what happened when modern music didn't know which way to turn. I wish that music hadn't become so diversified. There are so many different "types" of music nowadays and a lot of it runs into each other. It's like jazz. There must be 10 or more different types of Jazz, if not more.

The same thing with rock. Metal has almost gotten ridiculous. Nu-metal, that's what they call it. Whatever. Randall amps and Drop C tuning. I believe they call it sludge. No, I will take Heavy Metal, Hard Rock. Classic Rock and of course, 80's Rock!


----------



## 80's Rocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> I will take 80's Glam/Hair music over a lot of stuff. Not only did it produce some of the best musicians, it was fun for the most part. Even DIO was cool.
> 
> EMO is what happened when modern music didn't know which way to turn. I wish that music hadn't become so diversified. There are so many different "types" of music nowadays and a lot of it runs into each other. It's like jazz. There must be 10 or more different types of Jazz, if not more.
> 
> The same thing with rock. Metal has almost gotten ridiculous. Nu-metal, that's what they call it. Whatever. Randall amps and Drop C tuning. I believe they call it sludge. No, I will take Heavy Metal, Hard Rock. Classic Rock and of course, 80's Rock!



 I agree 100%

I don't think Randall amps are bad though MAB used them with Nitro and I quite liked the tone he got.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah, but I think he was using all tube Randall 100 watt amps. (I can't think of the model.) Those all tube Randall's are great amps. If I could find one, I would buy it.


----------



## zfmusic

Not to hijack the thread but yeah, I'm experiencing it first hand.

The nu-metal scene here in metro Detroit is beyond awful. Most people my age will only go see Deathmetal or Grindcore at the local venues. I personally think its awful and would much rather listen to Pantera and late 80s/90s underground metal. The whole music industry is selling out and underground isn't getting better to bring new styles. Our local Rock station WRIF has gotten to the point where it plays the same playlist of garbage mainstream nonstop all day. And to top it off people call and request it and you'll hear the same boring shit 3 or even 4 times a day. Terrible. Then they have a midnight metal radio section and they don't even play anything that's 80s metal. Occassional Megadeth and tons of Pantera. I wasn't around for the 70s or even 80s but I know things had to be better, lol. Plus now there is just too much technology to make muscians sound good. Musicians don't have to practice as much, try as much or sing as much when they have pitch changers and all that stuff. Music is just going for the worst as of now, hopefully it changes.

Metal is ridiculous. There is probably 20+ different versions of metal as of right now. Almost all deathmetal/grindcore is the same and when you say something they get all upset and say they are METALCORE, and it's just... wtf? I know grindcore is distinct from deathmetal in ways but seriously, todays metal should probably just be deathmetal, grindcore, nu-metal.

I'm personally not a GLAM fan outside of RATT and Motely Crue but I'd take GLAM over today's stuff anyday. GLAM isn't pop either. It's like a happy version of metal, lol.


----------



## 80's Rocker

Ouch man that really sucks. I get what you are saying though. Music really is not at a good point today. I don't like all the extra technology they use to make people sound good. This is a new decade though so maybe music will change sooner than we think. 

There are lots of good old artists coming out with new albums this year. I am really excited for RATT's new album Infestation. I got to watch a video of Warren in the studio playing a solo and it sounded very oldschool. Then the little part I heard after the solo sounded oldschool too like classic RATT. That is a good sign that the album will be a good one!

But yea, I also really hope music changes soon too. Maybe some new prodigy will come along or some new band to revolutionize things for the better soon. Who knows what will happen? All we can do is hope....


----------



## zfmusic

Well it's up to the younger players to lead the new waves. Not saying older can't but, reality, work and everything comes in eventually. You can only get so many chances and I'm taking advantage of every bit of it. Like most of the Music Scene here you find the occasional person who digs classical at my age (16). I'm pretty satisfied with my band, we have a modern sound with classic roots of 80s Priest & Maiden. And too top it off we have a chick singer which is pretty badass. I can't wait to get our material on the net, it's a great feeling.

It's up to people to make their own sound which keeps the music world going round and round. Too many people trying to be "BRUT4L HxC", at least for the Musician group of people my age.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Rock on and carry on my young brothers. It is up to you to bring good music back to the masses. Rock is a young man's game. I tried, but my band never made it. Then you do it for the "fun of it." And money too. After I got a certain age, I retired from doing the music the band was playing. I was ten years older than the rest of the guys. That was 15 years ago and they are still playing and older than I was when I retired. One guy is really fat with stringy thin hair. Another is completely bald. One is an alcoholic...you get my point. Neil Young said, "It's better to burn out, than to fade away, my, my hey, hey." I don't like to go see old rockers. Very few can perform to their prior maximum. A lot of them cheat by playing a show with special CD's that enhance the stage sound. One of the worst bands out there right now is the WHO and they are going to be this year's Superbowl act. I hope they don't suck as bad as the last time I saw them. I'll be looking out for voice over-dubbing too.

I started playing when I was young. Rock will give you about 20 years and then you are 35 and if you haven't made it...well you never will. The bands that make it started playing when they were 13 and signed by a record company at age 19. Very few rock acts got signed beyond age 25.

Do the best you can, rock as hard as you can and the best of luck to you.


----------



## vash5

MartyStrat54 said:


> Well since this is the Glam Metal thread and "you" came to visit it, I have to ask what type of music do you play through your Marshall rig? I didn't catch what type of Marshall you have.



TSL 122. Trying to find a tslc212 cab for it. May have to just wait for the JVMc212, seems to be basically the same product, but with a JVM faceplate instead of a JMC2000 faceplate.

When it comes to eighties stuff: Maiden, Judas Priest, the Dio incarnation of Black Sabbath, Ozzy, and The Thrash Big Four+Testament is what I rock out on guitar. Yes and Rush are the most fun to play, but thats more 70s. I listen to a bit of 80s pop still: mostly Bowie and Michael Jackson, I grew up on those guys. I just can't listen to Glam metal. My friend tried to get me into Motley Crue, Twisted Sister, Def Leppard, Poison, Ratt and some other glam/hair bands and they just were all making my ears hurt, and not in a too loud and crazy way. Motley Crue is (IMO) one of the worst of the really big bands in this genre. Their music just really is painful for me to listen to. And the fashion, ugg, even girls dont dress that way. Prince had fashion, Glam had gay. Emo is definitely the worst genre of music, I dont even think that is an opinion, just kind of an observation.

Mastodon and Tool own the current hard rock/metal scene.

And also, I listen to country, surf music, rockabilly, surfabilly. HAHA, I'm not going to go into what country I play.

There, I put my opinions out on the line, FLAME THEM! I don't offend easily.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well the TSL122 is a good rig. I have several TSL models. You play some good stuff, so I won't think you're a creep. I thought you were a younger guy, but now I have to say...not!


----------



## 80's Rocker

zfmusic said:


> Well it's up to the younger players to lead the new waves. Not saying older can't but, reality, work and everything comes in eventually. You can only get so many chances and I'm taking advantage of every bit of it. Like most of the Music Scene here you find the occasional person who digs classical at my age (16). I'm pretty satisfied with my band, we have a modern sound with classic roots of 80s Priest & Maiden. And too top it off we have a chick singer which is pretty badass. I can't wait to get our material on the net, it's a great feeling.
> 
> It's up to people to make their own sound which keeps the music world going round and round. Too many people trying to be "BRUT4L HxC", at least for the Musician group of people my age.




I am a year younger than you. I also enjoy classical music. I find it soothing and it is actually really hard if you try to play it! I really also like classical type shredding when guys like MAB and Malmsteen play that way.

Good luck with your band man! Maiden and Priest both rock! When you get your stuff up online let me know and I will check you guys out!


----------



## 80's Rocker

vash5 said:


> TSL 122. Trying to find a tslc212 cab for it. May have to just wait for the JVMc212, seems to be basically the same product, but with a JVM faceplate instead of a JMC2000 faceplate.
> 
> When it comes to eighties stuff: Maiden, Judas Priest, the Dio incarnation of Black Sabbath, Ozzy, and The Thrash Big Four+Testament is what I rock out on guitar. Yes and Rush are the most fun to play, but thats more 70s. I listen to a bit of 80s pop still: mostly Bowie and Michael Jackson, I grew up on those guys. I just can't listen to Glam metal. My friend tried to get me into Motley Crue, Twisted Sister, Def Leppard, Poison, Ratt and some other glam/hair bands and they just were all making my ears hurt, and not in a too loud and crazy way. Motley Crue is (IMO) one of the worst of the really big bands in this genre. Their music just really is painful for me to listen to. And the fashion, ugg, even girls dont dress that way. Prince had fashion, Glam had gay. Emo is definitely the worst genre of music, I dont even think that is an opinion, just kind of an observation.
> 
> Mastodon and Tool own the current hard rock/metal scene.
> 
> And also, I listen to country, surf music, rockabilly, surfabilly. HAHA, I'm not going to go into what country I play.
> 
> There, I put my opinions out on the line, FLAME THEM! I don't offend easily.



I only really like Megadeth out of the "Big Four" Metallica has a few good songs. I never really have listened to Anthrax much but I can't stand Slayer at all. 

Motley Crue you might not like. But the fact is that they dont suck. They have lots of talent and their record sales is proof enough. 

Make fun of the look all you want, but the fact is that NOBODY in the Glam scene was gay and the way they dressed made them get laid by women constantly. Poison actually had a place where girls would line up to have sex with the band and it was always a really long line. Oh and btw, I love Judas Priest but Rob Halford actually IS gay. 

Oh and I am not trying to offend you so I don't care how hard it is to do that, but why come to the glam metal thread to start saying you don't like it? I don't go find threads about Slayer and start talking about how much I don't like them. If you don't like glam metal then I don't really care but there is way too much creative, complicated and techincal guitar parts in it for you to start bashing it. I don't like to argue with people about music much as even though I don't like all music, I appreciate that it is here for everybody to enjoy. So if you want to start bashing some more go ahead because I am just going to ignore that it is there. 

Nice rig by the way though and good luck with completing it.


----------



## 80's Rocker

I found the video, btw so for anybody that is interested, this is a solo Warren does on the new album! [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuk8rWhHGs4&feature=rec-fresh+div-f-7-HM]YouTube - Warren DeMartini recording solo for new RATT song[/ame]


----------



## zfmusic

Sounds pretty good!


----------



## vash5

80's Rocker said:


> I only really like Megadeth out of the "Big Four" Metallica has a few good songs. I never really have listened to Anthrax much but I can't stand Slayer at all.
> 
> Make fun of the look all you want, but the fact is that NOBODY in the Glam scene was gay and the way they dressed made them get laid by women constantly. Poison actually had a place where girls would line up to have sex with the band and it was always a really long line. Oh and btw, I love Judas Priest but Rob Halford actually IS gay.
> :



I'm not accusing them of being gay. I know they pulled mad ass, but I've known emo guys that got alot of tail and just looking at them and how fruity they dressed ignited this instinct to just want to punch them in the face. Call it displaced rage. 

And yeah, halford is gay, listen to the song Jawbreaker. Haha, lots of Priest songs have funny elements of gayness hidden in the lyrics. Elton John is gay, but I like alot of his music.

And yeah, Megadeth is my favorite out of the big four. Dave Mustaine himself is such an interesting person. So much drama surrounding him.


----------



## woodddj

i think these guys started out trying to be a metal band but kinda driffted to the glam side. kinda what i call haveing the best of both worlds. [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axgbToJc7TA]YouTube - Killer Dwarfs - STAND TALL - dwarves[/ame] [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbPRc7VAn1M]YouTube - Killer Dwarfs - Dirty Weapons[/ame]


----------



## 80's Rocker

vash5 said:


> I'm not accusing them of being gay. I know they pulled mad ass, but I've known emo guys that got alot of tail and just looking at them and how fruity they dressed ignited this instinct to just want to punch them in the face. Call it displaced rage.
> 
> And yeah, halford is gay, listen to the song Jawbreaker. Haha, lots of Priest songs have funny elements of gayness hidden in the lyrics. Elton John is gay, but I like alot of his music.
> 
> And yeah, Megadeth is my favorite out of the big four. Dave Mustaine himself is such an interesting person. So much drama surrounding him.




Yep, I have always found Dave Mustaine to be quite the character when interviewed and what not. I also really liked his cover of No More Mr. Nice guy by Alice Cooper. If I am not mistaken I believe Dave is the godchild of Alice.


----------



## 80's Rocker

woodddj said:


> i think these guys started out trying to be a metal band but kinda driffted to the glam side. kinda what i call haveing the best of both worlds. YouTube - Killer Dwarfs - STAND TALL - dwarves YouTube - Killer Dwarfs - Dirty Weapons



I like it!


----------



## j2112c

MartyStrat54 said:


> Living in Phoenix during the 80's had its advantages. LA was just a quick jump away and Phoenix was certainly big enough to draw numerous major acts. A lot of these acts actually based themselves out of Phoenix, because it was cheaper. One act that stayed is KEEL. I used to go into 800 seat bars in Phoenix to watch these guys. By the mid 90's KEEL reinvented themselves...as country rockers! Yes, they went from glam metal to country pickers in the course of about 10 years. They all got married to local girls (who I am sure had rich daddies). I just wanted to bring this up, because KEEL never made it super big time.
> 
> MusicMight :: Artists :: KEEL
> 
> What's cool is the original Keel had a member from ICON, a popular local band. You might want to go to the above link, because some of the personnel might surprise you. Also, dig the outfits these guys were wearing when they took their first album cover shot.




I saw Y&T on their UK tour end of 09 and who should be supporting but RON KEEL! What a cracking voice, he still has it and he said that Keel the band will release their first album for YEARS... in 2010.. await the 1980's rock revival!

United Nations was a good album... in my very humble opinion.


Of that time... I simply loved this band with Sandi Saraya (get your tissues ready boys), Greg Munier (RIP) and the amazing Tony Rey on guitar (if anyone on the forum has Kramer NightSwan for sale... I want it!):

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BZ7BEWDCvM[/ame]


----------



## midgo

Anyone remember Roxus?

Great Aussie band from the late 80's early 90's.

They supported Jovi, Poison, and Warrant back in the day.
The guitarist (i think his name was Dragan Stanic?) had some really good chops.

Check em out.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Stq8JJLzFZk]YouTube - Roxus - Bad Boys[/ame]


----------



## woodddj

midgo said:


> Anyone remember Roxus?
> 
> Great Aussie band from the late 80's early 90's.
> 
> They supported Jovi, Poison, and Warrant back in the day.
> The guitarist (i think his name was Dragan Stanic?) had some really good chops.
> 
> Check em out.
> YouTube - Roxus - Bad Boys



this is a pretty good band, i never heard of them. the singer sounds alot like oni logan from lynch mob.


----------



## thrawn86

80's Rocker said:


> Yep, I have always found Dave Mustaine to be quite the character when interviewed and what not. I also really liked his cover of No More Mr. Nice guy by Alice Cooper. If I am not mistaken I believe Dave is the godchild of Alice.



What Megadeth's cover of Sabbath's Paranoid, about 2/3 faster?


----------



## midgo

woodddj said:


> this is a pretty good band, i never heard of them. the singer sounds alot like oni logan from lynch mob.



The singer's name is Juno Roxas and he does sound a lot like oni!! I didn't pick it, till you mentioned it.


----------



## carnada

is it just me or all those early 90s, late 80s glam metal drummers look exactly the same????

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdDxz2bkfhE[/ame]

look at the drummer, they all look the same lol


----------



## 80's Rocker

There is a drummer in that video? All I see is Miss Bobbi Brown looking nice as always!


----------



## 80's Rocker

thrawn86 said:


> What Megadeth's cover of Sabbath's Paranoid, about 2/3 faster?



Hmm, I am not sure I will go listen to it tommorow in my free time and let you know what I think.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Bobbi was a hottie and a favorite of several big name singers. However, she got into the drugs and went to hell. It's the long standing situation about where a girl isn't pretty forever. Some make it go by faster by the amount of partying they do. Say like Tara Reid. Hot, hot, hot, but she was a hard core party child and it did her in. I mean she was engaged to Carson Daly and he dumped her.


----------



## 80's Rocker

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKtQpgXiYII[/ame]

I LOVE that song! It is that band's only one. I really hate it as I really like them. Anybody ever even heard of them? I am guessing they hit the scene way too late like a million other great glam bands, and because of that did not get the recognition or fair chance they deserve.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Current Info:

Sleaze Roxx: Silent Rage And Gilby Clarke Complete Production Of 'Four Letter Word'


----------



## tonefreak

what I would give to see glam metal come back into popularity... that would be soooo awesome. show these emo "lets all show our individuality by looking exactly alike" people and pop*cough-autotune* "artists" what music is about. Bring back the Poisons, Wasps, Cinderellas, and even the Warrants of the world!

and scooping the mids if overrated. I run my DSL with the mids and treb all the way up and the bass at 3/4. sounds way better.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I would love to see that style come back. Not necessarily the old acts, but a bunch of new young guys playing in the same vein. Not that I wouldn't mind seeing some of the originals...I did and a lot of them. I just think it would be great if 15 to 20 year old guys had something to shoot for. I mean 80's rock was all about fun. What the hell is wrong with that?


----------



## RazorDave

MartyStrat54 said:


> Living in Phoenix during the 80's had its advantages. LA was just a quick jump away and Phoenix was certainly big enough to draw numerous major acts. A lot of these acts actually based themselves out of Phoenix, because it was cheaper. One act that stayed is KEEL. I used to go into 800 seat bars in Phoenix to watch these guys. By the mid 90's KEEL reinvented themselves...as country rockers! Yes, they went from glam metal to country pickers in the course of about 10 years. They all got married to local girls (who I am sure had rich daddies). I just wanted to bring this up, because KEEL never made it super big time.
> 
> MusicMight :: Artists :: KEEL
> 
> What's cool is the original Keel had a member from ICON, a popular local band. You might want to go to the above link, because some of the personnel might surprise you. Also, dig the outfits these guys were wearing when they took their first album cover shot.




Its a super cool that you guys know Keel. Alot of younger folks havent heard of him, and he was quite big in the 80's circuit. Hes was managing my band for a little while right before he reunited Keel. He got super buisy after that. Super cool dude, and hes a tall as shit! haha

Heres a clip of my band playing with Ron in Vegas. Thats my old Dsl in the back heheh


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7AQYriR6yU[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey Dave, that was cool that you got to jam with him. So you were a union musician in Vegas? Yeah Keel got reformed to do the big rock bash in Pryor, Oklahoma. When I lived in Phoenix, I was a player, but I also was a writer for three rock magazines. I remember the day I went up to Carefree, Arizona (north of Phoenix) and had some business up there. I met a guy at a fairly large bar. Up on the chalkboard it said, "Scoot Yer Boots To KEEL." I thought to myself

Anyway, it was great living in Phoenix. I was there on and off from 1981 and moved there permanently in 1984...the year KEEL became a band. I'm sure that there have been a few divorces since I knew them.

I moved out of Phoenix in 2004. Twenty years in the desert, but the 80's were fucking tits.


----------



## RazorDave

Very Cool Marty! I agree, the 80's rocked and still rock!


----------



## Cardiac Tom

I have a term for people that do metal (whatever kind it is), leave, then come back...

They are called Returncoats...

Keel is a prime example...He did his thing...then the hair metal went south and he jumped ship...I saw him on VH1 in one of those Where Are They Now segments...He was totally Country...He denounced everything he did in the 80's...

Now, he is trying to make a metal comeback...sole reason, it is cool again...

I have no problem with people having diverse tastes...I like a ton of stuff myself...However, I have never turned my back on metal...even when it was at it's lowest point in the mid 90's, I was still there...

While I play the more extreme stuff, there are a ton of bands within that genre who broke up because metal was lame in their opinion, they did some kind of artsy shit and fell on their faces...now, they come back and people are going nuts for them...It sucks...What about the other bands who never turned their back on the genre and the scene?

Sorry for the rant...I just have a problem when people jump trends...


----------



## RazorDave

Cardiac Tom said:


> I have a term for people that do metal (whatever kind it is), leave, then come back...
> 
> They are called Returncoats...
> 
> Keel is a prime example...He did his thing...then the hair metal went south and he jumped ship...I saw him on VH1 in one of those Where Are They Now segments...He was totally Country...He denounced everything he did in the 80's...
> 
> Now, he is trying to make a metal comeback...sole reason, it is cool again...
> 
> I have no problem with people having diverse tastes...I like a ton of stuff myself...However, I have never turned my back on metal...even when it was at it's lowest point in the mid 90's, I was still there...
> 
> While I play the more extreme stuff, there are a ton of bands within that genre who broke up because metal was lame in their opinion, they did some kind of artsy shit and fell on their faces...now, they come back and people are going nuts for them...It sucks...What about the other bands who never turned their back on the genre and the scene?
> 
> Sorry for the rant...I just have a problem when people jump trends...





You defenitly have a point! I have all the respect in the world for bands that have stuck it out. Motorhead, Overkill, etc.. There has been alot of older glam bands that have reunited to try and cash in on the somewhat rock revival. In Keels case. He really loves rock n roll. He loves country too, and he has to eat!! Hes a cool guy! He really help my band out with pointers, tips, stage things! I will always be grateful for that!


----------



## 80's Rocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> Well I would love to see that style come back. Not necessarily the old acts, but a bunch of new young guys playing in the same vein. Not that I wouldn't mind seeing some of the originals...I did and a lot of them. I just think it would be great if 15 to 20 year old guys had something to shoot for. I mean 80's rock was all about fun. What the hell is wrong with that?



Yep, I agree here! I would love to see some new stuff that is really 80's style. Not anything that even has a little bit of modern added to it. I would love for it to be like that if it played on a classic station then people would just think it was a song they had not heard before from the 80's wrather then something new.

Although, if the glam scene came back, then all those old bands would be popular again. It would be inevitable. The same style returns and so the originals would be cool. Then it would be perfect. New glam being made with the old in style as well.


----------



## Ambrosius

If you want to hear some newer bands in the sleaze/glam style, check out Dirty Penny and just surf on through.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Here's a twenty minute show by MTV.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkLfVaEDoow[/ame]

Click on "YouTube" for big screen.


----------



## Cardiac Tom

RazorDave said:


> You defenitly have a point! I have all the respect in the world for bands that have stuck it out. Motorhead, Overkill, etc.. There has been alot of older glam bands that have reunited to try and cash in on the somewhat rock revival. In Keels case. He really loves rock n roll. He loves country too, and he has to eat!! Hes a cool guy! He really help my band out with pointers, tips, stage things! I will always be grateful for that!



That's cool!! By what you say he seems pretty down to earth and it is really cool that he helped you...that doesn't happen much in any scene anymore...

I'm sure creative TV editing played a part in all that (Rock to Country stuff) too...Everything is sensationalism now...

Cheers bro!!


----------



## Large_Filter_Cap

I think the Glam Rock was cool in its own right.

I think the LOOK was horribly gay, and not cool, its when Rock n Roll took a brief wrong turn. 

Thats why, when folks like Kurt Cobain came on the scene they stood out right away, in honest contrast to the gay facade of the Glam look, and it worked for them.

The rock scene has never really recovered from that lol. 

Now, if you look hard, its is trying to make a comeback on MTV, but it cannot get any traction in the mainstream stream...only small subset groups latch onto it.

I think that brand of rock can make a comeback, because there was true musicianship there, but the look is as good as dead.
LArge


----------



## carnada

god damn glam metal is fucking awesome. I need to get my fucking hair done as soon as fucking possible.


----------



## 80's Rocker

Large_Filter_Cap said:


> I think the Glam Rock was cool in its own right.
> 
> I think the LOOK was horribly gay, and not cool, its when Rock n Roll took a brief wrong turn.
> 
> Thats why, when folks like Kurt Cobain came on the scene they stood out right away, in honest contrast to the gay facade of the Glam look, and it worked for them.
> 
> The rock scene has never really recovered from that lol.
> 
> Now, if you look hard, its is trying to make a comeback on MTV, but it cannot get any traction in the mainstream stream...only small subset groups latch onto it.
> 
> I think that brand of rock can make a comeback, because there was true musicianship there, but the look is as good as dead.
> LArge




I dunno about that....Im 15 and alot of girls my age really think that look is hot...which is what made it last for 10 years like it did. So basically if the girls like it, then the look will too come back.


----------



## tonefreak

I am in process of growing my hair out right now lol... it's at the really annoying stage right now where it just doesn't do what i want it too... the next challenge will be once it is longer, finding a hair dresser who knows how to feather it lol


----------



## j2112c

Bowie/Cooper/Kiss 1970's 
Ratt/Crue 1980's.. 
Darkness... 1990's - if one thing is certain in this world it is that glam will return.. like it or not!

Sex Pistols blew the candle out for ELP and prog... Nirvana did it for Hair... 

It is all in cycles... I await a second coming of a Sandi Saraya... my tissues are ready!!

In the meantime enjoy this:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwffvU3U4ME[/ame]


----------



## carnada

tonefreak said:


> I am in process of growing my hair out right now lol... it's at the really annoying stage right now where it just doesn't do what i want it too... the next challenge will be once it is longer, finding a hair dresser who knows how to feather it lol



feathering hair isnt that hard man, my mom had it all the time lol.

something that requires skill is to get it to have like this


----------



## customwhite

HANOI ROCKS!
Anybody?????

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aM4BqmRA9WM]YouTube - Hanoi Rocks - Tragedy[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

carnada said:


> feathering hair isnt that hard man, my mom had it all the time lol.
> 
> something that requires skill is to get it to have like this




I know right? I'd like to know how C.C. Deville got his hair to stand up so well... I mean unless he had some sort of a generator built into all his guitars so it would stand up!


----------



## 80's Rocker

customwhite said:


> HANOI ROCKS!
> Anybody?????
> 
> YouTube - Hanoi Rocks - Tragedy



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEYtUcIKHTM]YouTube - Hanoi Rocks - Up Around The Bend[/ame]


----------



## j2112c

Though not Glam... or L.A. Metal.... TNT were pretty cool looking and even better sounding... Le Tekro is a God. 

Tony Harnells voice and the hair My God!


Look at all the racked Marshall heads in the backline WOW!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqFo_2aI7rY&feature=related]YouTube - TNT Listen To Your Heart[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_CXMRA9jWA[/ame]


----------



## midgo

j2112c said:


> Though not Glam... or L.A. Metal.... TNT were pretty cool looking and evenbetter spounding... Le Tekro is a God.
> 
> Tony Harnells voice and the hair My God!
> 
> 
> Look at all the racked Marshall heads in the backline WOW!
> 
> YouTube - TNT Listen To Your Heart
> 
> 
> YouTube - TNT "tonight I´m falling"



Johnno!! you nailed it!! I offered Le Tekro on the underrated guitarists thread!! an incredible guitarist!! TNT are a freakin awesome band, i saw the clip for 10,000 lovers back in 87 and i knew i'd seen goodness !! And yes Harnell is a freak! What a voice!!


----------



## SilverEra

Anyone seen this kid? Has major talent.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2Pa9aCcyPQ]YouTube - Kramer Endorsee - Casey Jones Floyd Rose lesson[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrBkIWgJEjU]YouTube - Back To The 80's - Casey Jones Music Clip (Original)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oANAALDaEuU&feature=related]YouTube - Ratt - I Want A Woman - Casey Jones[/ame]


And, yes, hair metal is making a come back. I'm 17 and just discovered it last year.



_P.S, Hair Metal "gay" looking? Robert Plant, anyone?_


----------



## 80's Rocker

Yeah! I watch Casey all of the time, he is crazy good and is on the officicial Kramer website as an endorser. 

You know, you cant help but compare Robert Plant to that statement about Hair Metal like you did lol. I have always wanted to point that out when somebody said something about Hair Metal being gay. Of course it is things like that though that did influence Hair Metal's fashion the way it did.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Good to see this hasn't died out yet. That says something. It's been a lot of fun remembering some of my 80's life stories. Oh what a wonderful time it was for me. I was 23 in 1980 and then I moved to Phoenix for good in 1984. It was incredible what the music scene was like and a lot of the big bands were staging out of Phoenix, because it was cheaper than Los Angeles.

I really miss that time of my life. The economy didn't suck and everyone was having a good time.

Oh and the fact that my hair was down to the crack of my ass.


----------



## SilverEra

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVwqlOzwcJQ]YouTube - Richie Sambora Tribute (You Give Love a Bad Name) By Harrison[/ame]


----------



## 80's Rocker

His faces when he starts playing looks like Gene Simmons lol.


----------



## Rockin_Lisa

Hello 80's Rocker. MartyStrat said I should check out your handy work. NICE!

I love 80's metal. You have a lot of great vids posted. I checked out a few that I haven't heard in a while.

I'll see you later.


----------



## Jesstaa

I watched The Decline of Western Civilization Part 2 a while back.
Made me realize something... Glam dudes were dicks =/
They're like the scene kids/emo kids/posers of today, just back in the 80s.

I'll proudly continue to wave my thrash flag.


----------



## SilverEra

Jesstaa said:


> I watched The Decline of Western Civilization Part 2 a while back.
> Made me realize something... Glam dudes were dicks =/
> They're like the scene kids/emo kids/posers of today, just back in the 80s.
> 
> I'll proudly continue to wave my thrash flag.



Who got more pussy?

...

...

...


----------



## SilverEra

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9CXhPzZ0tw&feature=related]YouTube - Cinderella - Nobody's Fool - Live[/ame]


----------



## Jesstaa

SilverEra said:


> Who got more pussy?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Sometimes it just isn't about the pussy.

Anyway, who got more STDs?


----------



## SilverEra

Jesstaa said:


> Sometimes it just isn't about the pussy.








As for STDs, oral reduced the chances of anything by over 9000%. 


Anyways, joking aside, back on topic. 
I'd _Really_ love a Reb Beech Voyager Ibanez like the one in this video,
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xn7rSQCHoKc]YouTube - Winger - Easy Come Easy Go[/ame]

Did Ibanez actually put any into production?


----------



## 80's Rocker

Jesstaa said:


> I watched The Decline of Western Civilization Part 2 a while back.
> Made me realize something... Glam dudes were dicks =/
> They're like the scene kids/emo kids/posers of today, just back in the 80s.
> 
> I'll proudly continue to wave my thrash flag.



Umm actually I can't think of many guys that were dicks. Who did you see to make you think that? RATT, Crue, Quiet Riot, etc. everybody I have ever talked to that met those bands and others said you could not find cooler guys. That they were all nice and you could just sit down and have an everyday conversation with them.

BTW, I am not an emo fan by any means but do you actually know any? Because all of them that go to my school are really nice and good people. No dicks at all...we leave that to the jocks.


----------



## 80's Rocker

Rockin_Lisa said:


> Hello 80's Rocker. MartyStrat said I should check out your handy work. NICE!
> 
> I love 80's metal. You have a lot of great vids posted. I checked out a few that I haven't heard in a while.
> 
> I'll see you later.



Hey!

Thanks, I like to think I have contributed to this thread just a little bit lol. This is just my favorite genre of music. RATT is my favorite 80's band, what about you?


----------



## RazorDave

Whats up fellas. I wasnt sure if I should make a new thread or put it here. It pertains to this thread somewhat. My band is going on Tour in mid May with 2 other bands. Its kind of a pre Rocklahoma Tour. All 3 bands are in this vein

WildStreet - These guys are kind of like a cross of Def Lep, Ratt, Poison
WILDSTREET on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Black Tora - This is my band, were more nwobhm / classic metal
Black Tora on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

The Glitter Boys - These dudes are Hard Rock / Motley Crueish!
THE GLITTER BOYS (Glitter Boys) | MySpace

Its gonna be more of a central U.S tour. Maybe its a possible chance to meet some of you fellas on this forum. I will make a new thread in a week or two, once the dates are finished!


----------



## 80's Rocker

Awesome you all look like cool bands. The really short haired red head guy on the first band looks so confused and out of place though lol.


----------



## Rockin_Lisa

Thanks 80's. God, there are sooo many great 80's acts. I really liked TESLA when they came out. I like Cinderella too. (Can you tell I like bands with great singers?)

Anyways, I was making my rounds and this is one of the places I like to stop.

Have a good one.


----------



## RazorDave

80's Rocker said:


> Awesome you all look like cool bands. The really short haired red head guy on the first band looks so confused and out of place though lol.





He defenitly has less hair for sure!


----------



## j2112c

RazorDave said:


> Whats up fellas. I wasnt sure if I should make a new thread or put it here. It pertains to this thread somewhat. My band is going on Tour in mid May with 2 other bands. Its kind of a pre Rocklahoma Tour. All 3 bands are in this vein
> 
> WildStreet - These guys are kind of like a cross of Def Lep, Ratt, Poison
> WILDSTREET on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> Black Tora - This is my band, were more nwobhm / classic metal
> Black Tora on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> The Glitter Boys - These dudes are Hard Rock / Motley Crueish!
> THE GLITTER BOYS (Glitter Boys) | MySpace
> 
> Its gonna be more of a central U.S tour. Maybe its a possible chance to meet some of you fellas on this forum. I will make a new thread in a week or two, once the dates are finished!



Feel free to post this up in the Want To Meet Thread too, it would be very welcome Good luck with your band mate!


----------



## SilverEra

Don't know if anyone's already posted about "*Reckless Love*", but I'm too lazy to go check 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Sk1bESHaMo]YouTube - Reckless Love - Bad Ass Live In Pietarsaari 26th August 2009[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMIkKz2QT6w&feature=related]YouTube - Reckless Love - Love Machine (live at Gloria, Helsinki 19/12/09)[/ame]

Great new band.


----------



## SilverEra

Rockin_Lisa said:


> Thanks 80's. God, there are sooo many great 80's acts. I really liked TESLA when they came out. I like Cinderella too. (Can you tell I like bands with great singers?)
> 
> Anyways, I was making my rounds and this is one of the places I like to stop.
> 
> Have a good one.



My favorite band is _(currently)_ Winger. I really don't get why people talk shit about them... I've read that it was something to do with Kip? Can someone more informed fill me in please?


----------



## j2112c

SilverEra said:


> My favorite band is _(currently)_ Winger. I really don't get why people talk shit about them...



Great band, see them end of this month in Bristol UK..
Kip W is a master songwriter - his latest album and acoustic album attest to that.

I do not know about his reputation...but I heard Reb Beach say in an interview that they all turned up in the studio for Winger 3 and had no songs and got writers cramp... next morning they came in to find KC writing and he simply said, I have written the album it came to me last night in a dream.... they then worked on those ideas for next months and bang - classic album - the man is gifted in every sense.

... of course that does not mean he may/may not be an absolute and complete prick!


----------



## tonefreak

Reckless love is pretty good... there bass player looks a bit out of place. but their frontman and guitarist are pretty epic!


----------



## 80's Rocker

Rockin_Lisa said:


> Thanks 80's. God, there are sooo many great 80's acts. I really liked TESLA when they came out. I like Cinderella too. (Can you tell I like bands with great singers?)
> 
> Anyways, I was making my rounds and this is one of the places I like to stop.
> 
> Have a good one.



I love both of those! Cinderella especially. Tom Keifer is definately one of my favorite singers. He has that high pitched rock voice that I love to hear sing.


----------



## woodddj

SilverEra said:


> Don't know if anyone's already posted about "*Reckless Love*", but I'm too lazy to go check
> 
> just checked these guys out. they are pretty good.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ENj7GXr7KI]YouTube - Reckless Love - Romance New Single[/ame]


----------



## RachelMorgan

Who says glam is dead? It's just waiting in the wings for record companies to stop brickwalling recordings so you can actually hear note definition:


----------



## MartyStrat54

Ah yes, the old dressing room shot. These guys look like punk/glammers.

A little hard core edge with the glam rocker hair.


----------



## sam marshall

The good ol 80`s thats when i went from listening to 50`s 60`s and 70`s music, mon and dad influnced..... to . wana play guitar wana be a rock star.....


----------



## carnada

that kid is not like anything from the outside world, hes just a decent guitarist that knows his stuff, it wasnt that mind blowing. And IM GLAD to hear that the glam metal is coming back!!!!!! In a few weeks Im gonna have crazy glam metal hair cuz my new girlfriend happens to be a hairstylist! and she knows how to do the glam metal hair!!! IM FUCKING SET!!!!!!!


----------



## woodddj

i think the chance for the long hair has done passed for me. i would have to wear a wig because my hair fell out about 10 years ago. i have a choice, let it grow and look like bozo or keep the onion head going. i dont know about the rest of the bald people, but i aint wearing no reef around my head. lol


----------



## tonefreak

I think that when Glam really re-appears, were gonna have to ditch some of the girly clothes. Keep the hair, just look a little less... Gay. for lack of a better word. as much as the 80's were held together with spandex and Aqua-net. the 2010's should find a different medium


----------



## SilverEra

tonefreak said:


> I think that when Glam really re-appears, were gonna have to ditch some of the girly clothes. Keep the hair, just look a little less... Gay. for lack of a better word. as much as the 80's were held together with spandex and Aqua-net. the 2010's should find a different medium



If it's used to attract girls, it ain't gay.


----------



## tonefreak

true. but in this day and age, I hate to think what else it might attract


----------



## lord_guitarula

hey guys, great thread! I really love glam metal (I'm into most music from the 80s actually). 
One of my favorites is white lion

love the chorus on this one and the solo (all of Vito Bratta's solos are great! )
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-KACyK50sY]YouTube - White Lion-Wait (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## DBi5

Jesstaa said:


> I watched The Decline of Western Civilization Part 2 a while back.
> Made me realize something... Glam dudes were dicks =/
> They're like the scene kids/emo kids/posers of today, just back in the 80s.
> 
> I'll proudly continue to wave my thrash flag.



The voice of reason...


----------



## MartyStrat54

White Lion was the last glam band to get a major record deal. They were the last glam band with a video on MTV. Then it became Grunge TV.


----------



## lord_guitarula

MartyStrat54 said:


> White Lion was the last glam band to get a major record deal. They were the last glam band with a video on MTV. Then it became Grunge TV.



It really is a shame that people stopped making music like this or that it stopped to be popular .. I mean I don't get it, there are so many people including me who love this music, and a lot of them are not from that time ... heck when I was born this music was outdated! I just hope that soon people are gonna realize that todays "music" ain't worth nothing and that they bring back the real stuff from those glorious days!


----------



## MartyStrat54

If I could keep reliving the 80's (like Groundhog Day) I would be very happy.


----------



## SilverEra

lord_guitarula said:


> I just hope that soon people are gonna realize that todays "music" ain't worth nothing and that they bring back the real stuff from those glorious days!



Tbh, I think it's already happening...


----------



## Rockin_Lisa

White Lion-OMG. Them and the Nelson Twins, Matthew and Gunnar. They had the longest blond hair. Fine, fine and more fine!


----------



## lord_guitarula

here's another one. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaT8is6b3QA]YouTube - White Lion - Little Fighter (HQ music video)[/ame]

also love their golden earring cover of radar love

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUIU-cU9Lvs&feature=related]YouTube - White Lion - Radar Love (Music Video) HD[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

hmmm. overall pretty decent. but too many power ballads for my taste


----------



## lord_guitarula

ahh power ballads ... darn easy to write and a real pleasure to listen to 

no seriously I'm a huge sucker for those, not everyones fav obviously but I love them!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Usually a band struggles and then releases a power ballad and it becomes their number one seller. Gee, did REO Speedwagon have any power ballads? Oh I'm sorry, wrong era (kinda).

How about a struggling Mr. Big and their power ballad, "To Be With You?"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6E4Cs2H-xE]YouTube - Mr. Big - To Be With You[/ame]


----------



## lord_guitarula

yeah that one made them really famous all over the world, in fact the album was full with songs like that .. I think there are at least 3 or 4 ballads on that album.
and since we're talking power ballads ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i28UEoLXVFQ&feature=fvst]YouTube - Cinderella - Don't Know What You Got (Till It's Gone)[/ame]


----------



## midgo

What about these rippers!! Skid Row did heaps of great ballads, other ones like 18 and life, quicksand jesus etc.

The Jovi were never short of a good power ballad either!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivFYVAntpw0]YouTube - Skid Row - I Remember You[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx9tMk3qoZI[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI2-ASiNCac[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

I friken love Skid Row. I Remember You is an excellent song. even though it is a power ballad. 

and how could anyone not love Bon Jovi? epic stuff.


someone comment on new Guns n' Roses... I have mixed feelings. I mean yeah Axl still has a great voice... but It's just not Gun's without Slash and Duff and Izzy... well I guess Izzy's back. but still. 

I see there's some rumors floating around about a reunion tour... I really hope they wait at least another year so I can go to one of those concerts if it happens...


----------



## Large_Filter_Cap

the way glam looked at its peak in the 80's with the extreme teased hair, makeup, yellow tights, you know the rest, can never come back in all if its gayness.
I do agree that even now, you are seeing an 80's resurgence with women in music and clothes, but on the men's side, it hasn't caught on as fast. 
However we do see trickles of 80's glam style in bands like the Jonas brothers wearing the tight jean, cowboy boots, curly puffy hair (this is just one example, there is more).

The Darkness tried to do it 5 years ago. With some initial success in UK, it bombed in the US.
That style has no traction, no harmony, it's the rock and roll style gone of on a tangaent of tacky experimentalism.

On the other hand, the rock and roll generated in the 80's is superb with some of the best leads, rock innovation, sounds, riffs in rock history...hands down....but dont mix the music with the style...two different things.


----------



## 80's Rocker

Wow, I have been gone for a little while and you guys let this fall to the 3rd page!?!? Shame on you all! 

Anyway, I thougth I would post a couple vids. I really like both of these songs, the first one inparticular has a sweet gutiar solo. It's too bad that was the bands only video. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKtQpgXiYII]YouTube - Silent Rage - Rebel With A Cause[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK1R3JSxvpQ&feature=related]YouTube - Danger Danger - Naughty Naughty[/ame]


----------



## SilverEra

80's Rocker said:


> YouTube - Danger Danger - Naughty Naughty



Funny you posted that, I'm listening to that album right now!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RdlfTQ0_sQ]YouTube - V-rock Radio Autograph - Turn Up The Radio[/ame]


----------



## SilverEra

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUE4D0IL9io]YouTube - Back To The 80's - Casey Jones Live Clip (Original)[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

That kid is really good. 
AND
He got an endorsement deal from Kramer last year.


----------



## lord_guitarula

here are two of my new favorites. You'd think after a few years of listening to this kind of music I'd know every single band .. but no  I still keep finding records of bands that are just cool!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7yvBMe9skE&feature=related]YouTube - Bang Bang - Danger Danger[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iug0X6cJDDM]YouTube - Giant - I'll see you in my dreams[/ame]


----------



## flyingvdude

*myspace.com/sistermorphinerocks*


----------



## tonefreak

GASP! how did this fall to page 2??? lol

anyways, I just found this band on youtube yesterday, they have an album out on Amazon, and they are signed to a record label, but I'm not sure who. 

but that's besides the point. they are AWESOME.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRAazQSyxOs]YouTube - Crazy Lixx - Road to Babylon[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQF_-hebQwA]YouTube - Crazy Lixx - Death Row[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0dBsRpgOA0&feature=related]YouTube - Crazy Lixx - Love on the Run[/ame]


PS. their band name is really gay. they could have thought up something better.


----------



## SilverEra

Anyone up for some *reckless love*?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJlXdcmpa5E&feature=related]YouTube - Reckless Love - Wild Touch[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qn0VCX7gLGM]YouTube - Reckless Love - Sex[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoJg_WeW6H4&feature=related]YouTube - Reckless Love - Love Machine[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MartyStrat54 said:


> Living in Phoenix during the 80's had its advantages. LA was just a quick jump away and Phoenix was certainly big enough to draw numerous major acts. A lot of these acts actually based themselves out of Phoenix, because it was cheaper. One act that stayed is KEEL. I used to go into 800 seat bars in Phoenix to watch these guys. By the mid 90's KEEL reinvented themselves...as country rockers! Yes, they went from glam metal to country pickers in the course of about 10 years. They all got married to local girls (who I am sure had rich daddies). I just wanted to bring this up, because KEEL never made it super big time.
> 
> MusicMight :: Artists :: KEEL
> 
> What's cool is the original Keel had a member from ICON, a popular local band. You might want to go to the above link, because some of the personnel might surprise you. Also, dig the outfits these guys were wearing when they took their first album cover shot.



Ahhh ICON. Or as Marty may remember them as the Schoolboys beofre they got their record deal. Their debut album is on my iphone. I love it. Dan Wexler was cool. Did you ever party with them Marty?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

martystrat54 said:


> if i could keep reliving the 80's (like groundhog day) i would be very happy.



+1000000


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I enjoyed the 80's Maybe a bit to much. Good fucking times. The music was fun. I dont think rock n roll is fun now. For as stupid as a lot of those guys looked many had serious chops. The guitarist for Extreme and White Lion rocked. But the outfits were awful. I was wearing Levis or black leather pants when all my other friends were doing the pinks and purples. I was looking GnR before they ever came out. I was glad when Crue did away with the costumes and went leather. Then GnR brought hard rock back to reality. Back to its raw self. I dig most all the bands from that time. I hated they way they look and wanted to vomit when Enuff Z Nuff broke.

I sure as hell liked what the women wore. What little there was.


----------



## tonefreak

ok I just noticed this, but WHY ARE ALL THE GOOD BANDS FROM EUROPE???

dude, is it just because the American music industry kisses butt that much that they won't produce glam, or what??? 

let me go through the list.
Crazy Lixx- Finland
Reckless Love- Finland
Vains of Jenna (they suck though)- Sweden
Steel Panther-LA,
Dirty Penny- Santa Cruz, Cali

those are the ones I can think of off the top of my head, but there is another one that I can't remember right now that is also from Finland... I'm moving to Finland. they have better drivers there too lol


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> ok I just noticed this, but WHY ARE ALL THE GOOD BANDS FROM EUROPE???
> 
> dude, is it just because the American music industry kisses butt that much that they won't produce glam, or what???
> 
> let me go through the list.
> Crazy Lixx- Finland
> Reckless Love- Finland
> Vains of Jenna (they suck though)- Sweden
> Steel Panther-LA,
> Dirty Penny- Santa Cruz, Cali
> 
> those are the ones I can think of off the top of my head, but there is another one that I can't remember right now that is also from Finland... I'm moving to Finland. they have better drivers there too lol



Are you thinking of Lipstix n Bulletz?


----------



## chuckmehh

DISCLAIMER: I am being 100% serious here and am absolutely not trying to offend anyone. That being said my question is, why the hell did guys want to dress and act like girls in the 80's? Was that actually cool? I just don't get it I guess haha I wouldn't care how good a guy can play guitar if he out dueled me looking like that I would laugh and be more proud of having a sack than ever hahah


----------



## cptnkrunch

> Ahhh ICON. Or as Marty may remember them as the Schoolboys beofre they got their record deal. Their debut album is on my iphone. I love it. Dan Wexler was cool. Did you ever party with them Marty?



Wow! Schoolboys I havn't heard that name for ion's. I was suprised they never made it as the Schoolboys. They were about the tightest and best sounding band in Phoenix at the time. Dan was for sure one of the better guitarist in the valley and they had a great drummer who came from another very popular local band Loosly Tight. Surgical Steel was also very popular at the time w/Jeff keeler on guitar. They did the Judis Priest stuff very well and ocassionly Rob Halford would sit in with them, that was pretty cool. I love these trips down memory lane.


----------



## midgo

chuckmehh said:


> DISCLAIMER: I am being 100% serious here and am absolutely not trying to offend anyone. That being said my question is, why the hell did guys want to dress and act like girls in the 80's? Was that actually cool? I just don't get it I guess haha I wouldn't care how good a guy can play guitar if he out dueled me looking like that I would laugh and be more proud of having a sack than ever hahah



It was just the scene Chuck, it was all about great playing, good fun, and not taking yourself too seriously!! Plus looking like chicks= getting loads of chicks!!
C'mon Chuckster, come clean, you've got some leopard print spandex at home that your hanging to bust out!!
Even Zakk looked like a chick!! check this out!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cS9v1yT8cw0[/ame]
http://www.metalsludge.tv/home/images/stories/Zakk Wylde/zakk_stoneashed.jpg


----------



## SilverEra

The rockstars from the 70s looked just as much like chicks as the ones from the 80s.


----------



## SilverEra

Anyways, back on topic. 
Has anyone seen the *Moscow Peace Music Fesival 1989*? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9CXhPzZ0tw]YouTube - Cinderella - Nobody's Fool - Live[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zNF-YeU6cQ&feature=related]YouTube - skid row - 18 and life [part 7][/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExdEukNB6hE&feature=related]YouTube - Mötley Crüe - Wild Side[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VD3pBTK0oA&feature=related[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEXR2sCz_TQ]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Bad Medicine (Live In Moscow '89 - RARE!!!)[/ame]


----------



## midgo

Sure have Silver era, 
i posted nobodys fool from moscow, back on one of the earlier pages!! Lots of funny stories seemed to have come from that festival in regard to Doc McGhee and his preferential treatment of Bon Jovi!! 

The line up and performances were awesome though, and it really was the pinnacle of that whole era!! i would (almost) give my left nut to have been there!!!!


----------



## SilverEra

midgo said:


> Lots of funny stories seemed to have come from that festival in regard to Doc McGhee and his preferential treatment of Bon Jovi!!



How did they have preferential treatment?


----------



## tonefreak

@ longhair, nope, not them. some other band. I've only heard a few of their songs on youtube, and there really. really. good. and for some reason I can't remember there name.

what i would give to have gone to the Moscow peace Festival. that would have been an incredible performance...

Hey Silver... you forgot Elton John lol


----------



## longfxukxnhair

SilverEra said:


> The rockstars from the 70s looked just as much like chicks as the ones from the 80s.



Lets not forget the New York Dolls


----------



## chuckmehh

midgo said:


> It was just the scene Chuck, it was all about great playing, good fun, and not taking yourself too seriously!! Plus looking like chicks= getting loads of chicks!!
> C'mon Chuckster, come clean, you've got some leopard print spandex at home that your hanging to bust out!!
> Even Zakk looked like a chick!! check this out!
> YouTube - Ozzy osbourne and Zakk wylde very young
> http://www.metalsludge.tv/home/images/stories/Zakk Wylde/zakk_stoneashed.jpg



hahah I guess not having grown up then I don't understand it. But, if it means getting rich and getting lots of chicks I can hardly blame them Those pictures were killin me by the way that was awesome hahah 

I knew Zakk looked like that in the early days as well--my girlfriend thinks he was "hot" then but hideous now. I guess they were on to something indeed. Maybe I will go buy some leopard spandex pants....


----------



## tonefreak

oh my gosh. I just watched the video posted with ZW and Ozzy...

his voice really doesn't fit the hair and outfit. his voice fits how he looks now MUCH better lol...

and his jeans in the picture... hideous.
but I definitely like the old look better. much better then the mountain man look he goes for now.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

chuckmehh said:


> hahah I guess not having grown up then I don't understand it. But, if it means getting rich and getting lots of chicks I can hardly blame them Those pictures were killin me by the way that was awesome hahah
> 
> I knew Zakk looked like that in the early days as well--my girlfriend thinks he was "hot" then but hideous now. I guess they were on to something indeed. Maybe I will go buy some leopard spandex pants....



What we did back in the 80's was typical of the 80's in general. It was all about excess regardless if you were in a band or if you were a yuppie. It was decadent. It was glamorous. It was about being over the top. For me it was about being rude, crued, lude and tattooed. It was about doing things to or with women that I will never talk about openly. It wasnt about burning the candle at both end but taking a blow torch to the whole god damn thing! To break it big you had to market something. Either talent, image or both. It was attitude. Dripping with excess and not giving a fuck if you ever saw the next day. But in all of that where bands that had serious talent. You had bands like Maiden and Judas Preist who didnt go the way of glam but still went over the top in their own way. They had tons of talent. I miss the days of the big elaborate stage shows. But glam or otherwise it was about being the biggest thing to hit earth since Beatlemania. It was outlandish and loud. Hell, you even had Ozzy who had a glam stint.
What you see now is a better job of the recording industry to control things. That industry does not want to hand out $20 mil deals to re-up a band now. I have no doubt it will be sometime before you ever see a band that will break huge like GnR, Crue or Metallica did. The days of the Janet Jackson deals ($2 royality on every unit sold) are gone. That was unheard of. The recording industry likes to give 5 album deals. Then they can control when you go into studio and how much they will spend to push your cd. The second cd almost always gets less in pr money than the first did. The 5th cd is usually a best of to complete the agreement if the band is around that long. I got out of the music business in 92. I went to Foundations Forum in 92 and thats when I was done with it. I was there for industry day (which isnt open to the public). I dont miss it either. I had a hell of a time. I have no regrets. At least none that I can remember.


----------



## chuckmehh

longfxukxnhair said:


> What we did back in the 80's was typical of the 80's in general. It was all about excess regardless if you were in a band or if you were a yuppie. It was decadent. It was glamorous. It was about being over the top. For me it was about being rude, crued, lude and tattooed. It was about doing things to or with women that I will never talk about openly. It wasnt about burning the candle at both end but taking a blow torch to the whole god damn thing! To break it big you had to market something. Either talent, image or both. It was attitude. Dripping with excess and not giving a fuck if you ever saw the next day. But in all of that where bands that had serious talent. You had bands like Maiden and Judas Preist who didnt go the way of glam but still went over the top in their own way. They had tons of talent. I miss the days of the big elaborate stage shows. But glam or otherwise it was about being the biggest thing to hit earth since Beatlemania. It was outlandish and loud. Hell, you even had Ozzy who had a glam stint.
> What you see now is a better job of the recording industry to control things. That industry does not want to hand out $20 mil deals to re-up a band now. I have no doubt it will be sometime before you ever see a band that will break huge like GnR, Crue or Metallica did. The days of the Janet Jackson deals ($2 royality on every unit sold) are gone. That was unheard of. The recording industry likes to give 5 album deals. Then they can control when you go into studio and how much they will spend to push your cd. The second cd almost always gets less in pr money than the first did. The 5th cd is usually a best of to complete the agreement if the band is around that long. I got out of the music business in 92. I went to Foundations Forum in 92 and thats when I was done with it. I was there for industry day (which isnt open to the public). I dont miss it either. I had a hell of a time. I have no regrets. At least none that I can remember.



haha Nice man. That's all awesome to know. Those days are definitely gone though as you said. Thankfully, I don't miss them as I never had a chance to experience them. It sounds like a hell of a time though and I'm sure the shit you did in the 80's were some of the best times of your life. 

Who knows who the next band like Metallica or Maiden will be. Like you said, it surely doesn't seem like anybody is going that route. Part of the problem is that it seems everything has been done. Somebody needs to find a fresh sound and run with it. That is our only chance against the over processed industry regulated crap that we hear everyday.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

chuckmehh said:


> haha Nice man. That's all awesome to know. Those days are definitely gone though as you said. Thankfully, I don't miss them as I never had a chance to experience them. It sounds like a hell of a time though and I'm sure the shit you did in the 80's were some of the best times of your life.
> 
> Who knows who the next band like Metallica or Maiden will be. Like you said, it surely doesn't seem like anybody is going that route. Part of the problem is that it seems everything has been done. Somebody needs to find a fresh sound and run with it. That is our only chance against the over processed industry regulated crap that we hear everyday.



I think the next band to break big will be one that does what GnR did. Bring rock n roll back to the basics. Its like rebooting the system. Stones, Zep, Cream and so on are the fondation of rock and roll which has roots in the blues. A band that gets back to the basics with the popular teenager angast will be the next big break. Black Crowes would be a good example of what I am talking about. BUt they fell short. But their debut album was huge. Look at Bostons debut album. All back to basic rock n roll. I think there will always be a thrist for that back to basics rock and roll. I have nothing against todays music. I have some of it on my iphone. But jamming as many notes into a measure isnt the basics. I am not taking anything away from them. That takes talent. Mudvayne is a great example of what I call mathmatic rock. But for as talented as they are they wont have the stay power that Metallica does. Music is great because it is what you want it to be. Its never wrong. Its the expression of ones soul or emotions. There are only 2 universal languages on this planet. Math and music notes.


----------



## chuckmehh

longfxukxnhair said:


> I think the next band to break big will be one that does what GnR did. Bring rock n roll back to the basics. Its like rebooting the system. Stones, Zep, Cream and so on are the fondation of rock and roll which has roots in the blues. A band that gets back to the basics with the popular teenager angast will be the next big break. Black Crowes would be a good example of what I am talking about. BUt they fell short. But their debut album was huge. Look at Bostons debut album. All back to basic rock n roll. I think there will always be a thrist for that back to basics rock and roll. I have nothing against todays music. I have some of it on my iphone. But jamming as many notes into a measure isnt the basics. I am not taking anything away from them. That takes talent. Mudvayne is a great example of what I call mathmatic rock. But for as talented as they are they wont have the stay power that Metallica does. Music is great because it is what you want it to be. Its never wrong. Its the expression of ones soul or emotions. There are only 2 universal languages on this planet. Math and music notes.



I 100% agree with you man; that is what it's going to take. I try to incorporate what you're talking about with the blues roots in my band and leaving a section in the song to do some "mathematical" stuff. It's kind of like the best of both worlds. Once our CD is recorded I'll be sharing it with all of you!


----------



## midgo

SilverEra said:


> How did they have preferential treatment?



Apparently Doc who was managing Jovi, Motley and Skid Row at the time, promised them all that they would all get the same lighting, pyro, billing etc. Yet Jovi are on last and all the bands get threadbare stage candy, however Jovi come out and there is pyro, lasers, the whole bit. 

One of the Motley boys (Tommy i think) gets so worked up that he punches Doc McGhee out. All hell breaks loose with Sebastian Bach egging the whole thing on. Thats how the story goes anyway!

not to mention the hilarious irony of the whole drug free message, when the only reason the festival was held was to get Doc off serious drug smuggling charges!!

Hey Chuck, don't forget to post some pics of your leopard print spandex!!


----------



## chuckmehh

midgo said:


> Apparently Doc who was managing Jovi, Motley and Skid Row at the time, promised them all that they would all get the same lighting, pyro, billing etc. Yet Jovi are on last and all the bands get threadbare stage candy, however Jovi come out and there is pyro lasers, the whole bit.
> 
> One of the Motley boys (Tommy i think) gets so worked up that he punches Doc McGhee out. All hell breaks loose with Sebastian Bach egging the whole thing on. Thats how the story goes anyway!
> 
> not to mention the hilarious irony of the whole drug free message, when the only reason the festival was held was to get Doc off serious drug smuggling charges!!
> 
> Hey Chuck, don't forget to post some pics of your leopard print spandex!!



No worries man, I know you guys are gonna love my ass in them ahahahahh


----------



## longfxukxnhair

chuckmehh said:


> No worries man, I know you guys are gonna love my ass in them ahahahahh



Please Chuck, no pics.
One of the biggest things I learned from being a womanizing lead sing from the 80's is as follows. You know how God gets back at a womanizing man? He gives him daughters. This is spot on the fucking truth.


----------



## cptnkrunch

> Please Chuck, no pics.
> One of the biggest things I learned from being a womanizing lead sing from the 80's is as follows. You know how God gets back at a womanizing man? He gives him daughters. This is spot on the fucking truth.



HAHA! You too, I ended up with two.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

cptnkrunch said:


> HAHA! You too, I ended up with two.



You know what I am talking about. Bras take on a whole different meaning when its your daughters. I have told them to keep them out of sight and that they have ruined them for me.
I have 2 beautiful (biased opinion) daughters.


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> Please Chuck, no pics.
> One of the biggest things I learned from being a womanizing lead sing from the 80's is as follows. You know how God gets back at a womanizing man? He gives him daughters. This is spot on the fucking truth.




I will keep this in mind! lol
dude I can't _wait_ till my younger sister (she's 3 years younger then me) starts bringin boys home... she know what kinda crap their gonna take from me and my dad lol... especially since she is one who would bring home one of those guys who is TOTALLY clueless... all the more fun for me.

On a different note
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBZQ4kEI5v4[/ame]

why can't I find a guy who sings like that around here??? I already got me a drummer who's plenty good, and an excellent rhythm guitarist, but I still need a lead singer and a bass player...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> I will keep this in mind! lol
> dude I can't _wait_ till my younger sister (she's 3 years younger then me) starts bringin boys home... she know what kinda crap their gonna take from me and my dad lol... especially since she is one who would bring home one of those guys who is TOTALLY clueless... all the more fun for me.
> 
> On a different note
> YouTube - Ratt-I Want A Woman
> 
> why can't I find a guy who sings like that around here??? I already got me a drummer who's plenty good, and an excellent rhythm guitarist, but I still need a lead singer and a bass player...



Percey was a great stdio singer. Like most, live wasnt as good.
But one of Ratts better songs. Way Cool JR was great.


----------



## MartyStrat54

What happened to 80's Rocker? I haven't seen him in ages. He must be practicing really hard.


----------



## SilverEra

Anyone up for some *Ex Why Zee*? (or Ex Why Zed, depending on where you live)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkSh8DE52Ic&fmt=18]YouTube - XYZ - Maggie[/ame]


----------



## 80's Rocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> What happened to 80's Rocker? I haven't seen him in ages. He must be practicing really hard.



Here I am!

Sorry for my absense, I mainly was always on here or My Les Paul. Over there though, I got tired of all the stupid people and their stupid opionions on music. Also I was starting to get on these forums more than actually playing so I decided to take a break and not get on them for a while.

I have been practicing though, at my school there is a new class called Rock Band. It is exactly what it sounds like. I had to go and try out for a guitar part in the class. It is going to be a full on out thing where we even get to do a mini tour and make an album.

I didn't know how I was going to fair as I have been playing at around almost a year and a half. All the others trying out were 3-4 years+. I ended up making rythm guitar though on it and Lead guitar was by some dude that had been playing for 5 years. 

I tried out with You Give Love a Bad Name, Hot For Teacher, and the guitar solo to Whole Lotta Love.

My last day of school is Tuesday though, and so I will start getting on like I use to on here and the Kramer forum. Then I can get back to keeping up with this thread and the rest of the forum

Rock on Brothers!


----------



## 80's Rocker

SilverEra said:


> Anyone up for some *Ex Why Zee*? (or Ex Why Zed, depending on where you live)
> 
> YouTube - XYZ - Maggie



Oh yea! Definately some great tunes there!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7H2HBZ8lYU]YouTube - xyz inside out[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0A3_Ip88xTY]YouTube - Xyz - A Roll Of The Dice[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I wanted to tell you that I got a JCM 800 2204 and I am going to have Jon Wilder mod it into a two channel. It will have a 1959 preamp and a hot rod 2204 preamp. For power tubes, I am going with my FAV of real Sylvania FAT BOYZ 6CA7's. Perfect for that amp.

Glad to know you will be around.

Marty


----------



## tonefreak

ok why the heck haven't ever listened to XYZ??? I've know about them for like 2 years and never listened to it.


----------



## midgo

Has anyone posted Vixen yet?

Man they were awesome, great musos, great songs and sexy as hell!!
I think Richard Marx the "human mullet" wrote this one though!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9aR2jKiFQs&feature=related]YouTube - Vixen - Edge of a Broken Heart[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbEIi46NAno]YouTube - Britny Fox - Long Way To Love[/ame]

Not a fan of this band but I do love this song.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

These guys rocked.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obgDJazEftU]YouTube - Bulletboys - Smooth Up In Ya (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

One of the best tones form the 80's. Its a Boogie Colliseum head but he uses a Marshall for his live rig.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-Isl_KX2WQ]YouTube - Whitesnake - Still Of The Night (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

midgo said:


> Has anyone posted Vixen yet?
> 
> Man they were awesome, great musos, great songs and sexy as hell!!
> I think Richard Marx the "human mullet" wrote this one though!
> 
> YouTube - Vixen - Edge of a Broken Heart



I got to meet them all...twice. I was friends with Madam X and Roxy used to drum for them and then she got picked by CBS to become Vixen's drummer. Her sister, Maxine, was the killer shredder guitarist for Madame X. Sebastian Bach became their lead singer before going to Skid Row. I partied with all of them. The singer and lead guitarist for Vixen were yummy. Roxy wasn't that good looking. She had a nice ass, but her face was like a 5. Maxine released a new CD with Billy Sheehan about a year ago, but she's not a hot, young woman any more. I mean did you buy a copy? I'll see if I can find a YouTube of something.


----------



## tonefreak

sheesh they could be mistaken for Poison if you didn't notice the extra curves! at least until the singing kicks in!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Here's their mediocre hit, "High In High School." This has all the old lineup with Roxy and Maxine and Brett Kaiser on lead vocals and Chris Dolbier on bass. There's some nice butt shots if you are quick.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxlrn93Bkus]YouTube - Madam X - High In High School[/ame]


----------



## midgo

MartyStrat54 said:


> I got to meet them all...twice. I was friends with Madam X and Roxy used to drum for them and then she got picked by CBS to become Vixen's drummer. Her sister, Maxine, was the killer shredder guitarist for Madame X. Sebastian Bach became their lead singer before going to Skid Row. I partied with all of them. The singer and lead guitarist for Vixen were yummy. Roxy wasn't that good looking. She had a nice ass, but her face was like a 5. Maxine released a new CD with Billy Sheehan about a year ago, but she's not a hot, young woman any more. I mean did you buy a copy? I'll see if I can find a YouTube of something.



Ha ha!! 

You bastard Marty, i would give my left nut to party with Vixen!! 

And that Madame X clip was awesomely cheesy!!


----------



## 80's Rocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> Well I wanted to tell you that I got a JCM 800 2204 and I am going to have Jon Wilder mod it into a two channel. It will have a 1959 preamp and a hot rod 2204 preamp. For power tubes, I am going with my FAV of real Sylvania FAT BOYZ 6CA7's. Perfect for that amp.
> 
> Glad to know you will be around.
> 
> Marty



Ah, that sounds great!

I hope you enjoy it as much as I do mine. They can sure deliver some Kick a** tone! My charvel is the one that sounds best in it I think.


----------



## midgo

longfxukxnhair said:


> One of the best tones form the 80's. Its a Boogie Colliseum head but he uses a Marshall for his live rig.
> 
> 
> YouTube - Whitesnake - Still Of The Night (HQ)



Oh man, don't get me started on this! To me 1987 is the holy grail of rock tone from any era!! 

Sykes is a magician! The tone on this was so thick, sustainy and balls to the wall! And Sykes' vibrato, would make a nun cum!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

midgo said:


> Oh man, don't get me started on this! To me 1987 is the holy grail of rock tone from any era!!
> 
> Sykes is a magician! The tone on this was so thick, sustainy and balls to the wall! And Sykes' vibrato, would make a nun cum!!



+100000
You got that damn straight!


----------



## 80's Rocker

Looks like I will never have a hairmetal fantasy here at my teenage years, yesterday was as worse off as a summer could start. My hair was down to my shoulders and my parents made me cut like 4 inches off of it. So now I have really short hair, my hair is only about 1.5 inches long now


----------



## SilverEra

What was their reasoning behind _that?_ It's your hair...


----------



## bloosman1

I just had to do this....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRh1Sp1KGfI&feature=related]YouTube - Brownsville Station - Smokin In The Boys Room[/ame]

cheers
---J---


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

Jesstaa said:


> Don't mind some of the music, but sorry if I seem typical thrash with this - The outfits are so gay. Seriously lol, GUYS SHOULDN'T LOOK LIKE CHICKS IN THE METAL SCENE D= It weirds me out.


 
+1 on that!


----------



## 80's Rocker

SilverEra said:


> What was their reasoning behind _that?_ It's your hair...



That is what I tried to say. They just don't care though, they just said they thought it was too ugly and I won't get anywhere in life if I look like a trouble making kid. I HATE my hair now. I have Rock and Roll hating parents though, so what can I really expect? I even got banned from listening to music one time just for the heck of it "Because it was sending a bad message to me".

I just don't understand it because I am really not a bad kid, I treat everybody nice, have never done drugs or drank alcohol (Gene Simmons is one of my role models lol), and I make really good grades.

Not much I can do about it now though. I can only wait for it to start growing again...and there is no sure fire way to make it grow any faster.


----------



## SilverEra

80's Rocker said:


> That is what I tried to say. They just don't care though, they just said they thought it was too ugly and I won't get anywhere in life if I look like a trouble making kid. I HATE my hair now. I have Rock and Roll hating parents though, so what can I really expect? I even got banned from listening to music one time just for the heck of it "Because it was sending a bad message to me".
> 
> I just don't understand it because I am really not a bad kid, I treat everybody nice, have never done drugs or drank alcohol (Gene Simmons is one of my role models lol), and I make really good grades.
> 
> Not much I can do about it now though. I can only wait for it to start growing again...and there is no sure fire way to make it grow any faster.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT1LXhgXPWs]YouTube - Twisted Sister - Were Not Gona Take It[/ame]


----------



## 80's Rocker

Believe me, that is exactly what I felt like. However I know if I ever did something like that I would never see a guitar, TV, or computer ever again.


----------



## tonefreak

"What is That?"

my favorite line from that entire vid lol. It fits Dee Snyder's image perfectly!

80's Rocker, just know that if you did get baned from the TV, Computer, and Guitar, the whole, entire Marshall Forum brotherhood would rise up against you're parents, come to Stuck in the 80's-ville, and bring all our Marshall's and guitars, and camp out around you're house for as long as it took for your parents to decide that hair metal ROCKS!

we might blow the local power grid in the doing so, but oh well. we'll send the bill to your parents lol


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

Not sure anyone posted or even recalls Marc Bolan of T Rex.
A few of the girls where keen on this back in the early 70's ... I listened

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2m9XLGhEu3U]YouTube - Marc Bolan & T.Rex - The Slider[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

mmmmm... I've heard some T-Rex stuff before. not bad!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

80's Rocker said:


> Looks like I will never have a hairmetal fantasy here at my teenage years, yesterday was as worse off as a summer could start. My hair was down to my shoulders and my parents made me cut like 4 inches off of it. So now I have really short hair, my hair is only about 1.5 inches long now




Dude, it isnt all bout the hair!


----------



## tonefreak

that just completes the look though... kinda like in Reckless Love, the bass player has short hair, and it just looks weird! he looks like he should be in a punk band!


----------



## 80's Rocker

Yea it just kind of completes everything. It is almost like the missing piece of the puzzle in the dead center of everything. Sure there are other more important things, but having the hair makes it all the more fun.


----------



## tonefreak

well... I think the spandex is the main thing. and then the skill. and then the hair.


----------



## SilverEra

Image and showmanship is actually a huge part of being a musician. When you act and look and dress that way, it's MUCH easier to play well... atleast I feel. I don't want to sound cliche, but it's almost as if your "heart and soul" is in it more.

Also, when you're playing live, you need become more than just a _musician_, you need to become an _entertainer_. When people hear you're in a hair metal band, and you have 2 inches of hair, it doesn't seem to make sense.

*
Example from Reckless Love, spot the odd one out -*





Luckily, he's the bass player and will be recieving minimum attention! No offense to bass players, you guys deserve maximum respect.

Same thing with clothes etc, the vast majority of 80s bands dressed more like Guns n Roses and Bon Jovi as opposed to early Poison. Leather spandex/tight ripped Jeans, feathered hair (hairsprayed upside-down to give volume), t-shirt or vest, and/or a leather/demin jacket... as a starting point ofcorse! If you turn up in grunge uniform, it's going to look sooo out of place with the music you're playing.


But getting back to being an entertainer while playing live... here's two clips. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjA5faZF1A8]YouTube - guitar[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oANAALDaEuU&feature=related]YouTube - Ratt - I Want A Woman - Casey Jones[/ame]

Both technically good, but as you can see, Casey is a _much_ better entertainer, as he's actually *"feeling"* what he's playing (again, sorry to use cliche words). I think that's what many guitarists (especially young ones) are lacking. They can be technically brilliant, but boring as fuck. That's fine in the bedroom or studio, but playing live, you _need_ to be entertaining. Pink Floyd knew they were boring to look at live, so they improvised with light shows and builing walls between them and the audience. Both work fine. To be entertaining, _IMAGE MATTERS!_


----------



## tonefreak

^That right there is the hair i'm working towards^ (Casey's)

right now mine looks like justin beiber's, only thicker.

Casey Jones (Actually that video of him right there) was my inspiration for growing my hair out... I've been working on it since last August lol...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

You make the best of what you have. Thats what it is all about. If you have short hair YOU make it cool. Your hair doesnt make you cool. You make yourself cool.


----------



## SilverEra

_"Damn longhairs..."_


----------



## tonefreak

yes... but If you've heard anything by Justin Beiber, you don't want to have his hair... it aint cool. you want it waaaay longer. 

but I agree, you gotta rock what you got.
but then again, there is a vid on Youtube of Avril Lavign playing drums to one of her songs. her drumming is decent, but in the background you can see her guitar player, with like... 1.5 inch long hair head banging. and it looks SOOOO CORNY! there is only one man who can head band without hair: Phil Anselmo.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

SilverEra said:


> _"Damn longhairs..."_


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> yes... but If you've heard anything by Justin Beiber, you don't want to have his hair... it aint cool. you want it waaaay longer.
> 
> but I agree, you gotta rock what you got.
> but then again, there is a vid on Youtube of Avril Lavign playing drums to one of her songs. her drumming is decent, but in the background you can see her guitar player, with like... 1.5 inch long hair head banging. and it looks SOOOO CORNY! there is only one man who can head band without hair: Phil Anselmo.



Look at Halford, Satch, Metallica and so on. If you want long hair cause you think its cool, then thats fine. But you dont need it to rock.


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> Look at Halford, Satch, Metallica and so on. If you want long hair cause you think its cool, then thats fine. But you dont need it to rock.




Metallica was better with long hair. when they lost the hair, they lost some of the amazing-ness.

but Halford and Satch are completely shinny, so that's the other extreme.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> Metallica was better with long hair. when they lost the hair, they lost some of the amazing-ness.
> 
> but Halford and Satch are completely shinny, so that's the other extreme.



Metallica sold out. There hair had nothing to do with anything. In fact, I hated to use them as an example. But just because I hate "new" Metallica doesnt means others share my feelings. So the example was used. Some where after "And Justice" they became pussies.


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> Metallica sold out. There hair had nothing to do with anything. In fact, I hated to use them as an example. But just because I hate "new" Metallica doesnt means others share my feelings. So the example was used. Some where after "And Justice" they became pussies.




yeah I know. I think Fuel is the only song the wrote during the entire 90's that I like...

I have freinds that love 'new Metallica'
What's especially sad is I can say something about like The four Horsemen, or Seek and Destroy, and they have no clue what i'm talkin about! 

at least Kirk grew his hair back. and then when they picked up Rob Truhilo they got some more hair back... I just heavy metal bands look goofy if they don't have A) loads of hair, or B) no hair. one or the other, or both, but no in-between, then you look like a punk band. :Ohno:


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> yeah I know. I think Fuel is the only song the wrote during the entire 90's that I like...
> 
> I have freinds that love 'new Metallica'
> What's especially sad is I can say something about like The four Horsemen, or Seek and Destroy, and they have no clue what i'm talkin about!
> 
> at least Kirk grew his hair back. and then when they picked up Rob Truhilo they got some more hair back... I just heavy metal bands look goofy if they don't have A) loads of hair, or B) no hair. one or the other, or both, but no in-between, then you look like a punk band. :Ohno:



They have like 4 good songs over the last 18 years. Years ago my kids thought the new stuff was great. I introduced them to old school Metallica and the quickly understood why I think they are pussies. Now they dont listen to the new shit. I understand a band matures and what not. But they became the very thing they hated. Now they are trying to get back to it and I dont think its working.


----------



## tonefreak

I think that a band should get BETTER as it matures. not WORSE. it seems Metallica and Gun n Roses didn't get the memo.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> I think that a band should get BETTER as it matures. not WORSE. it seems Metallica and Gun n Roses didn't get the memo.



I would agree. Theres no crying in rock n roll!


----------



## 80's Rocker

tonefreak said:


> I think that a band should get BETTER as it matures. not WORSE. it seems Metallica and Gun n Roses didn't get the memo.



Indeed, sadly niether did Bon Jovi...RATT and Motley Crue arent doing too bad with it though. Maybe not as good as the original but sill old school sounding and very rocking.


----------



## tonefreak

80's Rocker said:


> Indeed, sadly niether did Bon Jovi...RATT and Motley Crue arent doing too bad with it though. Maybe not as good as the original but sill old school sounding and very rocking.



RATT is still awesome. Motley Crue, recorded= amazing. live, I find Vince's vocals grating. but still awesome. but I would totally go to a RATT concert.

well unfortunately when John wrecked his voice, it all went down hill. 

Aerosmith, now there is a band that still rocks. despite controversy. and despite being REALLY ugly. they still rock in my book.


----------



## SilverEra

Iron Maiden are the poster-boys for improving with age.


----------



## midgo

Sorry to get off the current topic guys!! but i was listening to Dangerous Toys today and was thinking how under appreciated they were from the whole scene. 

A freakin ripping band!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poyCNi7bZns[/ame]


----------



## SilverEra

tonefreak said:


> ^That right there is the hair i'm working towards^ (Casey's)
> 
> right now mine looks like justin beiber's, only thicker.
> 
> Casey Jones (Actually that video of him right there) was my inspiration for growing my hair out... I've been working on it since last August lol...



Is this the look you're going for?


----------



## tonefreak

yup. Pretty much

HEY where'd you find my aviators! lol jk. but they look just like mine.

I've got about 4-5more inches of hair to grow though, so by December I should be pretty close.


----------



## SilverEra

tonefreak said:


> HEY where'd you find my aviators! lol jk. but they look just like mine.



That's not me. That's Casey Jones LOL.


----------



## tonefreak

I thought it looked like him! lol yup. that's the hair i'm going for though.


----------



## SilverEra

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwLg6eTtIzg]YouTube - Cinderella - If You Don't Like It(Sleaze)[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i28UEoLXVFQ&a=008nXS6hO5w&playnext_from=ML&playnext=1]YouTube - Cinderella - Don't Know What You Got (Till It's Gone)[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

SilverEra said:


> YouTube - Cinderella - If You Don't Like It(Sleaze)
> YouTube - Cinderella - Don't Know What You Got (Till It's Gone)



Cinderella was great. Very simple to play but had a great vibe to it. Just like with Skid Row their second album was there best. IMO


----------



## 80's Rocker

Tom Keifer is one of my favorite singers. Cinderella is absolutely awesome!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnBHwWRAqxY]YouTube - Cinderella - Hot And Bothered[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njc8PRWN0ZY&feature=related]YouTube - Cinderella - Coming Home (Live)[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Bach and Tate had great voices from that era


----------



## SilverEra

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMrQcbMsVUI]YouTube - XYZ- Tied Up[/ame]


----------



## SilverEra

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF4mtZUzgQ8]YouTube - Dokken - The Prisoner[/ame]


----------



## SilverEra

More *DOKKEN!*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3v4sO0Onoo]YouTube - Dokken - So Many Tears[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN8JhCvkq-E&feature=related]YouTube - Dokken - Burning Like A Flame[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOlFrPx3QHU&feature=related]YouTube - Dokken - Lost Behind The Wall[/ame]


And some *XYZ*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJLhViV11zQ]YouTube - XYZ - Souvenirs[/ame]


*Here's one for Carnada...*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GibMzraJys0]YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne and Lita Ford - Close My Eyes Forever[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNon8-hwvgo]YouTube - Loudness - Crazy Night[/ame]


----------



## SilverEra

*500th REPLY !!!*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQMBz6HvSoM]YouTube - Kickstart My Heart - Motley Crue[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=219aiv7ZLiY&NR=1&feature=fvwp]YouTube - Sleeze Beez - Stranger Than Paradise[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KviPdaJcBMs]YouTube - MOTLEY CRUE - Don't Go Away Mad ?LEWD,CRUED & TATTOOED??[/ame]


----------



## IbanezMark

I ended up getting hammered with my band guys a few weeks ago. We stumbled down to our local bar and there was an awesome Crue cover band playing that night.

My love for glam metal and cougars was rekindled


----------



## SilverEra

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMQa1-mToN8]YouTube - Ratt - Way Cool Jr.[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

lewd crued and tattooed was my favorite Crue tour... Samantha Malony may (or may have not) have decided that for me...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MRJZGMbFj0]YouTube - George Lynch - Mr. Scary [Studio][/ame]


----------



## 80's Rocker




----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey 80's Rocker-Long time. How's it going? Are you digging that 2204? I decided to buy one for myself. I got a 1983 2204 that I sent to Jon Wilder for the twin preamp mod. It has a selectable preamp from a 1987/1959 to a hot rod 2204. It's almost done. This amp oozes out 80's tone. 

The other amp I bought is a 1978 JMP 2203 100 watt master volume. It is just getting new power filters and a cleaning/tune up. I'm also having the S. Miller FX loop installed by Jon.

So, I took the trip back in time and I'm not regretting it. Long live the 80's!

Good to see you around.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

80's Rocker said:


>



Jeff had some huge ass hair. Ever watch the Somebody Save Me vid?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUkqBRC1zUA]YouTube - Cinderella - Somebody Save Me[/ame]

Fro from hell. And whats with the fucking keyboardist? Someone shoot him.


----------



## 80's Rocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> Hey 80's Rocker-Long time. How's it going? Are you digging that 2204? I decided to buy one for myself. I got a 1983 2204 that I sent to Jon Wilder for the twin preamp mod. It has a selectable preamp from a 1987/1959 to a hot rod 2204. It's almost done. This amp oozes out 80's tone.
> 
> The other amp I bought is a 1978 JMP 2203 100 watt master volume. It is just getting new power filters and a cleaning/tune up. I'm also having the S. Miller FX loop installed by Jon.
> 
> So, I took the trip back in time and I'm not regretting it. Long live the 80's!
> 
> Good to see you around.



Im doing pretty good! I still very much so love my 2204, still sounds great and whenever I am home alone I crank it LOUD!

Sounds like you got some cool stuff going on as well! Even though my Charvel is probably in the worst condition and could use a couple new parts I think it really gives me the best tone out all my guitars through the 2204 as far as getting that 80's crunch sound (which is obviously the sound I play with) I really would love a nicer quality Charvel made with the same woods and a Dimarzio SD that would be like an eargasm.

Lately I have been practicing more and more with actual practices wrather than just jamming which helps me a bit more. Also been playing alot more by ear and I hardly ever look up tabs anymore at all. The bands I have been listening to most lately would have to be in this order...

1: Cinderella
2: Poison
3: RATT
4: David Lee Roth
5: Motley Crue

Im really starting to play cleaner on the guitar and have improved quite a bit recently in technique and creativity improvisation. I have it all but the hair, I was growing it but my parents made me cut it short this summer which really had me pissed off for the longest time. I am still angry about it sometimes but until I am 18 I don't really have a choice, its really the only bad thing that has happened this summer so far and I hope to keep the summer rocking 80's style for myelf!


----------



## SilverEra

80's Rocker said:


> 1: Cinderella
> 2: Poison
> 3: RATT
> 4: David Lee Roth
> 5: Motley Crue



Right now, I'm probably listening to,

1: Cinderella
2: XYZ
3: Dokken
4: RATT
5: Motley Crue


----------



## 80's Rocker

Ya know something HUGE in the glam metal scene we have not yet discussed?











































POWER BALLADS!


----------



## 80's Rocker

Here are a couple of my favorites:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i28UEoLXVFQ]YouTube - Cinderella - Don't Know What You Got (Till It's Gone)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-qG6o5N7oQ&feature=channel]YouTube - Cinderella - Coming Home[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7NkYu6SaPo]YouTube - Def Leppard - Love Bites[/ame]


----------



## SilverEra

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSLMAwIdUe0[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ggvkz-bVhW0]YouTube - Mötley Crüe- Home Sweet Home[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2n3aipuRus]YouTube - Motley Crue - Without you[/ame]


----------



## SilverEra

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mh8MIp2FOhc]YouTube - Bon Jovi - I'll Be There For You[/ame]


----------



## SilverEra

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nd-gvYfIVjc]YouTube - Dokken - Alone Again (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## SilverEra

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HshQidqYxjg]YouTube - Kiss - Reason To Live[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

mmm power ballads. yum.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivFYVAntpw0]YouTube - Skid Row - I Remember You[/ame]


----------



## SilverEra

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tplXoE4jizM]YouTube - Lita Ford "Close My Eyes Forever" featuring Ozzy Osbourne (HQ music video)[/ame]


----------



## SilverEra

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMKPQKU61QI]YouTube - Winger - Miles Away[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

This song kicks ass! Listen to the drums. They are the reason I picked up the stick many years ago. I have my kit set up to have this BIG sound.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXDxWSD9OkY]YouTube - KISS I Love It Loud music video[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

SilverEra said:


> YouTube - Lita Ford "Close My Eyes Forever" featuring Ozzy Osbourne (HQ music video)



Lita was smoking hot back in the day. She could sit on my face anytime.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2sxyBMHtMM]YouTube - Dokken - It's Not Love (HD music video)[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

If you want to hear some good shit. Find Widowmaker. It was Dee Sniders project after TS.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpBY9Odeiu8]YouTube - Queensryche - Eyes Of A Stranger[/ame]

Queensryche! I need not say more......................but I will


----------



## longfxukxnhair

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjQ6no6PUm0]YouTube - Suite sister Mary - Queensryche[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2c3g6tTYoxM]YouTube - Queensryche - I Don't Believe In Love[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I saw QR perform this live before I ever heard of them.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUrnCLWqmzA]YouTube - Queensryche video - "Take Hold of the Flame"[/ame]

Went out the next day and bought Warning. Amazing! Road To madness just rips on all levels.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odfsTxDuos8]YouTube - Fates Warning - Eye To Eye[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgPWvjt-0oA&feature=related]YouTube - Life in still water - Fates Warning[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Slaughter sucks. IMO But Blas can play the fuck out of the drums.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukmobha2krY]YouTube - Slaughter - Fly To The Angels[/ame]


----------



## 80's Rocker

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFIKPGVTwEY]YouTube - Poison - Every Rose Has Its Thorn (2001 Digital Remaster)[/ame]


----------



## 80's Rocker

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Beq8dxup7Pk&feature=channel]YouTube - Poison - Life Goes On (2001 Digital Remaster)[/ame]


----------



## 80's Rocker

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uuegke22rdA]YouTube - Cinderella - Heartbreak Station[/ame]


----------



## 80's Rocker

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_RKO5ozLVo]YouTube - Kiss - Forever[/ame]


----------



## SilverEra

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Et52K3VOFQ4]YouTube - Ratt - Round And Round[/ame]

*VS*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQKNWFDcsxE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## SilverEra

SilverEra said:


> YouTube - Ratt - Round And Round
> 
> *VS*
> 
> YouTube - firehouse - All She Wrote - Firehouse



For the record, I don't know why, but I actually prefer All She Wrote.


----------



## tonefreak

DUDE! I just got back into Firehouse!


but I still love RATT!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Eaz9zMk2yM]YouTube - Firehouse - Don't Treat Me Bad[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Not a fan of Firehouse.

I thought Steelheart was much better.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-nyeiKk35M]YouTube - Steelheart - I'll Never Let You Go[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l33reG9jss0]YouTube - Every Mother's Nightmare - Love Can Make You Blind[/ame]


----------



## TwinACStacks

So can waxing your carrot too much.

 TWIN


----------



## 80's Rocker

I gotta go with Round and Round over That Was All She Wrote. Round and Round has a heavier sound to it and I love the guitar tone and riffs.


----------



## tonefreak

steelheart is awesome too!


----------



## 80's Rocker

Ya know what about KISS unmasked? They were very much so glam in those days, music style changed a bit and they were also really good with hits like Lick it up, Crazy Nights, Uh! All night, and for power ballads who could forget Forever?


----------



## MartyStrat54

80's Rocker said:


> Ya know what about KISS unmasked? They were very much so glam in those days, music style changed a bit and they were also really good with hits like Lick it up, Crazy Nights, Uh! All night, and for power ballads who could forget Forever?



Hey 80's. I got my 2204 from Jon Wilder. This one is modded though. It's a real beast. I've been enjoying it a whole bunch. You can go to my home page for a picture of it in my albums.

I also got a 1978 JMP 2203. I decided to go old school.


----------



## SilverEra

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HshQidqYxjg]YouTube - Kiss - Reason To Live[/ame]


----------



## Secesh

I was 17, and I'm soewhere in this video.....
[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8kkDwxD-co"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8kkDwxD-co[/ame]

...and this one...[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Pm3G4Ig0GQ&feature=related"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Pm3G4Ig0GQ&feature=related[/ame]

...and these guys stole the show....VH bit it...
[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txtZYzTGH14"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txtZYzTGH14[/ame]


----------



## SilverEra

*FINALLY GOT MY HAIRSTYLE SORTED!!!*


----------



## MartyStrat54

I scared myself when I watched a video of a band I was in. It was about 1993. Fuck my hair was almost as long as it had ever been. Just about six inches above the waist. Oh those days where every time I took a shower I had to deal with "the hair."


----------



## tonefreak

SilverEra said:


> *FINALLY GOT MY HAIRSTYLE SORTED!!!*





NICE

now go get a suntan.


----------



## 80's Rocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> Hey 80's. I got my 2204 from Jon Wilder. This one is modded though. It's a real beast. I've been enjoying it a whole bunch. You can go to my home page for a picture of it in my albums.
> 
> I also got a 1978 JMP 2203. I decided to go old school.



Yea I looked at the pics of them and they rock! How do you like them in comparison? Do you like one better inparticularly? Or maybe use each individually depending on what type of music you are about to play?



Oh and nice hair Silver!


----------



## SilverEra

Just found out that Casey Jones won ShredFest 2010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpQVjrYiHQM]YouTube - Mr. Scary - George Lynch[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

80's Rocker said:


> Yea I looked at the pics of them and they rock! How do you like them in comparison? Do you like one better inparticularly? Or maybe use each individually depending on what type of music you are about to play?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and nice hair Silver!



Well the 2204 is highly modified into a Wilder Dual Classic. This gives me a choice of either a 1987 or a 2204 preamp. The 2204 preamp is hot rodded. It can get really gooey. It nails the 80's tone.

The JMP 2203 is just a beast. Wow! It can really make a humbucker sing out. I don't know why, but I like to plug into this one a lot.


----------



## tonefreak

SilverEra said:


> Just found out that Casey Jones won ShredFest 2010
> 
> YouTube - Mr. Scary - George Lynch



nice 
he deserves it. he's an incredible guitarist.


----------



## seeker of rock

I'm new here, but here are a couple of '80s pics when I was playing out. Still dig '80s music, including rock/metal and even new wave/alternative. Nothing much sounds like music from that decade...like it or not it is a style all its own.


----------



## tonefreak

what kinda guitar is that purple one!?!


----------



## SilverEra

Jackson Soloist


----------



## StootMonster

This is me at 20... I wasn't a glam metal fan and probably never will be, but if I had a perm, man would I fit in! LOL


----------



## cptnkrunch

[quote...and these guys stole the show][/quote]
The Scorps have a bad habit of doing that.


----------



## StootMonster

SilverEra said:


> Just found out that Casey Jones won ShredFest 2010
> 
> YouTube - Mr. Scary - George Lynch



That guy plays great. He's sort of emo kid meets glam shredder.


----------



## cptnkrunch

My older bro turned me onto these dudes in the mid 70's they were big in the LA scene back in the Starwood days.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rE-9_XUzwGI&feature=related]YouTube - Legs Diamond-Deadly Dancer[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDWedVwGyPA&feature=related]YouTube - Legs Diamond (Stage Fright)[/ame]


----------



## cptnkrunch

These guys were real glam for the day.....Gene Simmons discovered them in the mid 70's....The Angel motiff was deliberate to be an opposite of KISS...Punky Meadows(guitarist) had a great lead tone......Greg Giuffria was no slouch on the keys. If you can get past the gay outfits they're not to bad.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5Cc-9Wij_M&feature=related]YouTube - Angel The Tower Complete[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQIHSy6SpVw&feature=related]YouTube - Angel - You're not fooling me (No subtitles)[/ame]


----------



## seeker of rock

tonefreak said:


> what kinda guitar is that purple one!?!



Jackson custom soloist. The custom models would let you customize the hardware, pickup configs, finish, etc. from the factory. Only some of the features like neck-through body, ebony fretboard, and tuning keys were standardized. The rest you got to pick and choose what you wanted when you ordered it. This one is an '88 and I requested a white Kahler with flip up locks, the custom color and ghost lettering, active electronics bridge/neck humbuckers with a mid boost knob, and the reverse headstock.


----------



## tonefreak

seeker of rock said:


> Jackson custom soloist. The custom models would let you customize the hardware, pickup configs, finish, etc. from the factory. Only some of the features like neck-through body, ebony fretboard, and tuning keys were standardized. The rest you got to pick and choose what you wanted when you ordered it. This one is an '88 and I requested a white Kahler with flip up locks, the custom color and ghost lettering, active electronics bridge/neck humbuckers with a mid boost knob, and the reverse headstock.




that's friggen aweseome.


speaking of jackson's and custom shops and jackson custom shops, 

anybody know what jackson custom shop charges on average for a guitar?


----------



## 80's Rocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> Well the 2204 is highly modified into a Wilder Dual Classic. This gives me a choice of either a 1987 or a 2204 preamp. The 2204 preamp is hot rodded. It can get really gooey. It nails the 80's tone.
> 
> The JMP 2203 is just a beast. Wow! It can really make a humbucker sing out. I don't know why, but I like to plug into this one a lot.



I would imagine! I have listened to JMP clips and I really really like them, I have wanted one for a while hehe.

Oh! Something really cool! In this mall I went to there is this store that sells alot of really old stuff (records, posters, books, movies, etc) and I happened to walk in and find some old records.....yes! I got some original copies of RATT-Out of the Cellar, Whitesnake album, Van Halen I, 1984, and not really rock and roll but just as cool....the original STAR WARS SOUNDTRACK! Some other ones I saw there that I really want and haven't decided yet to buy or not is a Led Zeppelin II album, Aerosmith-Toys in the Attic, Aerosmith-Rocks, and a bunch of other Aerosmith ones, and a BUNCH of assorted KISS albums, (I think they even have the original KISS ALIVE!) man I want all those but I didn't see them my first visit when I bought my first few records and I don't want to spend all my money hehe.


If I go back in and get only one it will almost definately be Toys in the Attic, on my first visit I looked EVERYWHERE for that album and could not find it but on my second visit I found it right away lol. Either way though it is a really cool store.


----------



## 80's Rocker

Oh and here are some more great tunes!

Can't remember if these have already been here but either way they rock so here they are!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCOrtJMQmVs&feature=related]YouTube - Cinderella - Nobody's Fool[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksGE4cqRzPM&feature=related]YouTube - Cinderella - The More Things Change[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FQcNdMbSjQ&feature=related]YouTube - Kiss - Rise To It[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

80's Rocker said:


> I would imagine! I have listened to JMP clips and I really really like them, I have wanted one for a while hehe.
> 
> Oh! Something really cool! In this mall I went to there is this store that sells alot of really old stuff (records, posters, books, movies, etc) and I happened to walk in and find some old records.....yes! I got some original copies of RATT-Out of the Cellar, Whitesnake album, Van Halen I, 1984, and not really rock and roll but just as cool....the original STAR WARS SOUNDTRACK! Some other ones I saw there that I really want and haven't decided yet to buy or not is a Led Zeppelin II album, Aerosmith-Toys in the Attic, Aerosmith-Rocks, and a bunch of other Aerosmith ones, and a BUNCH of assorted KISS albums, (I think they even have the original KISS ALIVE!) man I want all those but I didn't see them my first visit when I bought my first few records and I don't want to spend all my money hehe.
> 
> 
> If I go back in and get only one it will almost definately be Toys in the Attic, on my first visit I looked EVERYWHERE for that album and could not find it but on my second visit I found it right away lol. Either way though it is a really cool store.




That's AWESOME! I have to find me a place around here that carries some vinyl. I'd love to have a couple of old aerosmith and rolling stones albums on vinyl. along with may a couple of motley crue, GNR's AFD, and a few others.


----------



## 80's Rocker

I went back today and I did not see any Crue! I searched up and down everywhere and found a bunch of different bands, even an original Metal Health by Quiet Riot, but I couldn't find any Crue.

Tomorrow is the last day I will be able to go there though, still trying to decide whether to go back and buy some KISS and Aerosmith albums, although what good are the ones I have now without the (sort of) semi-complete mini collection!


----------



## tonefreak

Go get the aerosmith ones!!!


----------



## seeker of rock

80's Rocker said:


> Oh and here are some more great tunes!YouTube - Cinderella - Nobody's Fool



I still think Night Songs is a great rock album by any measure.


----------



## SilverEra

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CQ-6fjOdyQ&feature=related]YouTube - XYZ - Inside Out (1989)[/ame]


----------



## 80's Rocker

Inside Out....great song! Love the guitar solo, tone, and riffs in it.


----------



## 80's Rocker

seeker of rock said:


> I still think Night Songs is a great rock album by any measure.



You got that right! It has to be one of my favorite albums for sure!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

when i find "Get Lost" from Cinderella i' post a link.....you wont even think it's the same band


----------



## longfxukxnhair

SilverEra said:


> YouTube - XYZ - Inside Out (1989)



Great song!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1yn-x_WTuA]YouTube - Electric Boys - All Lips N' Hips[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

I found "Get Lost" on a few sites, but it isn't a free song. You have to purchase it.

Hey Carnada, where ya at? You ought to come and visit your thread.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

MartyStrat54 said:


> I found "Get Lost" on a few sites, but it isn't a free song. You have to purchase it.
> 
> Hey Carnada, where ya at? You ought to come and visit your thread.



you sure it's "Get Lost"......the lyrics a very memorable


----------



## longfxukxnhair

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJvgUrZp5VY&feature=PlayList&p=1FEFF1C7FB04462E&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=7]YouTube - Steelheart - Everybody loves Eileen[/ame]

It really is a shame these guys came on the scene after it was over. By this time grunge had taken over. This singer has a hell of a voice.


----------



## tonefreak

it's really a shame grunge took over.
glam was so much better. shallower too.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Look at the chicks of glam and then look at the seed bags from the grunge era.

Courtney Love with a giant scab. Yuck.


----------



## tonefreak

courtney love IS a giant scab.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Marty.....i would love to know if you heard the demos.......and if you did where


----------



## MartyStrat54

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Marty.....i would love to know if you heard the demos.......and if you did where



Cinderella ? Get Lost ? Listening & stats at Last.fm


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> courtney love is a giant scab.



+10000000


----------



## tonefreak

boys, how did this make it to the second page? that is a crime to all mankind.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXG0q0qesRw]YouTube - Motley Crue-Same Ol' Situation[/ame]

it must be redeemed with Motley Crue.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> boys, how did this make it to the second page? that is a crime to all mankind.
> 
> 
> YouTube - Motley Crue-Same Ol' Situation
> 
> it must be redeemed with Motley Crue.



But you used this song to do it?


----------



## 80's Rocker

Hey! I think that is a great song!


----------



## eljeffebrown

Tom's a stupid good guitarist, Jeff wasn't even needed! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lx2x7lHz-vA&feature=related]YouTube - Cinderella Nigth Songs Live 91'[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

eljeffebrown said:


> Tom's a stupid good guitarist, Jeff wasn't even needed!
> 
> YouTube - Cinderella Nigth Songs Live 91'



+1


----------



## longfxukxnhair

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsjR8ynnIz8]YouTube - Faster Pussycat - Bathroom Wall [HQ][/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

80's Rocker said:


> Hey! I think that is a great song!



I dont mean to piss anyone off but most of DR Feelgood sucked.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWI5iEuj8zU]YouTube - Mötley Crüe - Hooligan's Holiday[/ame]

I liked the Corabi stuff. Nice change. Short lived.


----------



## SilverEra

SilverEra said:


> YouTube - XYZ - Inside Out (1989)



Anyone else think he sounds like Robert Plant?


----------



## 80's Rocker

longfxukxnhair said:


> I dont mean to piss anyone off but most of DR Feelgood sucked.



That is not an opinion 98% of Crue fans will agree with


----------



## longfxukxnhair

80's Rocker said:


> That is not an opinion 98% of Crue fans will agree with



Most of the hard core Crue fans who were with the group from the start will. But you are right, it is an opinion.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

MartyStrat54 said:


> Cinderella ? Get Lost ? Listening & stats at Last.fm



those are more polished than the demos i have.....i guess its time to dig in the old cassette box and find them

and Jeff....Tom is that good thats why i find it funny he says he is a singer first....other than Rella he has never sang to my knowledge


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

DR.Feelgood was a great Album


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> DR.Feelgood was a great Album



it sucked


----------



## MartyStrat54

Tell that to the record company when they were handing out paychecks.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I dont consider The Cult glam but they are from the same era and rock!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3DgAJwVeVU]YouTube - The Cult "Rain"[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8I8mWG6HlmU]YouTube - The Cult - She Sells Sanctuary (Official Music Video) + Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MartyStrat54 said:


> Tell that to the record company when they were handing out paychecks.



Are you talking about the $20 mil advance they got when they re-uped with Elektra?


----------



## MartyStrat54

And now they think they were screwed. I think that was fair, by the time you take everyone's slice out. Comes out to 5 mil a piece.


----------



## MartyStrat54

My former roommate and good friend, Kurt Springer went on tour with the Cult. I remember hearing Fire Woman for the first time. Real thick chops and I ain't talking about pork.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Buggs.Crosby said:


> those are more polished than the demos i have.....i guess its time to dig in the old cassette box and find them
> 
> and Jeff....Tom is that good thats why i find it funny he says he is a singer first....other than Rella he has never sang to my knowledge



Well apparently you found the song at the website I posted. Hope it helped out.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Is any of your FAV's on the list? There are some wienie bands. Picks made by the YouTube Nation.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU8Q3ifMce0]YouTube - 80s Hair/Metal/Glam/Hard Rock Bands - From A - Z Part 1[/ame]

Sorry if this has been posted already. I didn't see it if it has.


----------



## SilverEra

I actually find this song by The Cult very glam-power-ballad-esque...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNobN73F2JY]YouTube - The Cult - Sweet Soul Sister[/ame]


----------



## customwhite

A good one.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBmmG4AA7DQ]YouTube - Cats In Boots - Shotgun sally[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

this isn't necessarily glam, but it still rocks.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6rDWqjnW7w]YouTube - Blue Oyster Cult - Godzilla[/ame]


----------



## customwhite

Hey tone,
It shure aint glam but it's a great song.
Blue Öyster Cult rules.
So glad you posted this


----------



## tonefreak

customwhite said:


> Hey tone,
> It shure aint glam but it's a great song.
> Blue Öyster Cult rules.
> So glad you posted this




I agree. they rock. although the local rock stations really overplay Don't Fear the Reaper.


----------



## customwhite

I'll have to agree with the "don't fear..."
But this is a good one:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwwrZKbJNxM]YouTube - Blue Oyster Cult: This Ain't the Summer of Love[/ame]

Did we just hijack this thread? :Ohno:


----------



## MartyStrat54

Oh yes, before Edward Van Halen.






Three lead guitarists. Also, in the early days the drummer and bassist would play guitars for a five guitar encore.


----------



## 80's Rocker

Check out this Casey Jones song, it really rocks hard! I absolutely love it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OKgKWZlr2U]YouTube - S.E.X. - Roxxi catalano / Casey Jones[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

Sounds like a 80's tune to me. Love the girls on the cover.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

MartyStrat54 said:


> Well apparently you found the song at the website I posted. Hope it helped out.



there was no sound sample of "Get Lost"....but the others are close to what i have....maybe i got a rough mix?


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

MartyStrat54 said:


> Oh yes, before Edward Van Halen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three lead guitarists. Also, in the early days the drummer and bassist would play guitars for a five guitar encore.



I am Buck Darma God dammit.......I Fucking rule..and no you may not set up shop in my Afro
..at least that was the impression i got from him....LOL


----------



## 80's Rocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> Love the girls on the cover.



Well of course that is the best part!


----------



## tonefreak

80's Rocker said:


> Check out this Casey Jones song, it really rocks hard! I absolutely love it.
> 
> YouTube - S.E.X. - Roxxi catalano / Casey Jones



now THAT is what music SHOULD sound like. all the time. there should be no other music but that. 

except thrash.


----------



## 80's Rocker

I honestly am really really surprised he hasn't ben signed yet after this kind of music and a Kramer endorsement...wow. If he gets signed and it hits in America we might see a good return to glam metal.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Let's see??? Where did I put my spandex? It should still fit, or at least stretch.

Now about getting that KRAMER...


----------



## 80's Rocker

My sign says 


****off to the store for Aquanet, be back whenever****


----------



## tonefreak

MartyStrat54 said:


> Let's see??? Where did I put my spandex? It should still fit, or at least stretch.
> 
> Now about getting that KRAMER...





i'm not sure that were gonna see spandex come back... at least hopefully not in the guys department.

but i'd go for the big hair. I'm workin on it already.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Good, the spandex was a bit much. I was more the big hair with the macho jean outfits. You know, the sleeveless jean jacket and the torn up jeans with lizard skin pointy cowboy boots.

Oh yeah baby. I'm starting to feel it all over again.


----------



## 80's Rocker

I wil be somewhat dissapointed if spandex isn't back in. However I must agree I don't think it will. I actually have a pair of zebra spandex though, wore em on haloween an had girls staring at my crotch all night long lol.

But the new style I keep seeing on new glam bands is sort of like GnR meets Motley Crue. Big hair, but straight not curly. This is the general type style I see with newer glam bands, I still prefer classic 80's look but hey its a start.


----------



## SilverEra

Yeah. Classic 80s look is the best. I'm thinking the George Lynch look...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MRJZGMbFj0]YouTube - George Lynch - Mr. Scary [Studio][/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

MartyStrat54 said:


> Good, the spandex was a bit much. I was more the big hair with the macho jean outfits. You know, the sleeveless jean jacket and the torn up jeans with lizard skin pointy cowboy boots.
> 
> Oh yeah baby. I'm starting to feel it all over again.




oh yeah. a good pair of jeans, a good pair of cowboy boots, big hair, a jean or leather jacket/vest... (t-shirt optional.)


----------



## tonefreak

80's Rocker said:


> I wil be somewhat dissapointed if spandex isn't back in. However I must agree I don't think it will. I actually have a pair of zebra spandex though, wore em on haloween an had girls staring at my crotch all night long lol.
> 
> But the new style I keep seeing on new glam bands is sort of like GnR meets Motley Crue. Big hair, but straight not curly. This is the general type style I see with newer glam bands, I still prefer classic 80's look but hey its a start.



that dude in the middle... his eyes are really creepy.


----------



## 80's Rocker

Must be how he is looking at you as they are triplets lol so they all look the same.


----------



## Micky

I was gonna say, they all look alike...


----------



## tonefreak

it's the eye makeup. the one in front is the same way. only he's a cyclops.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Did anyone wear the wild color high top basketball shoes (like NIKE) with the double sets of day glow laces? I used to spend an hour on my shoes getting them ready for either the stage or a party.

This was when the girls were wearing the baby doll shoes with the little stockings and a ribbon bow. You know what I'm talking about. It was yummy.


----------



## seeker of rock

longfxukxnhair said:


> YouTube - Faster Pussycat - Bathroom Wall [HQ]



Their entire first album kicked ass. Still love the lyrics to Babylon. I dug the second album, too.


----------



## MartyStrat54

What's their name? Is it Iluvcrue? They must be pretty good pulling a three piece show. I wonder how they decided who would play what? I bet they get a lot of chicks.


----------



## 80's Rocker

Man, forgot about these guys until I heard them on the radio today. I love this song!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCbUZqN8JZ0]YouTube - ‪Europe - Cherokee‬&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Hello. I'm new and I love the 80's.


----------



## eljeffebrown

seriously? I thought this would have turned into a joke by now but you guys are still serious!  the only good band that came out of the 80's was.......


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKg-DzHy0L8&hd=1]YouTube - ‪W.AS.P. The Torture Never Stops Lyceum [HD]‬&lrm;[/ame]​

We cover this live!


----------



## seeker of rock

w.a.s.p.- man that first album had so much energy and a great, raw sound.

Here are a couple of my favorites. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXzasAPChuM]YouTube - ‪W.A.S.P.-Sleeping(In The Fire)‬&lrm;[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZb3Xya7jQ8]YouTube - ‪Wasp - I Wanna Be Somebody‬&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Unknown3

I like W.A.S.P.


----------



## 80's Rocker

I don't care what anybody says about the 80's. It without a doubt brought as a whole the best and most creative guitar players in a decade. Melodic riffs and solos all the time. Even some of the bad bands had good guitar players in them. It was the whole decade that changed forever how guitar playing would be. The 90's and after havent really brought crap to help advance guitar playing nearly as much as the 80's. Guitar solos died, standard chord changes were what was coming in style and the tone left. Much less guitar driven music. Even alot of former bands started to make crap music...**Cough Bon Jovi***


----------



## SilverEra

80's Rocker said:


> **Cough Bon Jovi***



I still stand by that Richie Sambora has one of the best 80's tones.


----------



## 80's Rocker

No doubt he did! I love him and Bon Jovi, he is a great guitar player. I just think over the years Bon Jovi kept going down from real rock and roll to more of an alternative softer kind of sound which I don't really care for. 

Lets just compare.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrZHPOeOxQQ]YouTube - ‪Bon Jovi - You Give Love A Bad Name‬&lrm;[/ame]


YouTube - ‪BonJoviVEVO's Channel‬&lrm;


Now which did you prefer?


EDIT: Hmm one of the vids didn't embed but its still there.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Richie is a smoking guitarist and an excellent (high) vocalist. He should team up with Michael Anthony. That would be some real 80's vocals.


----------



## 80's Rocker

You may have something there!


----------



## SilverEra

Richie at the Moscow Peace Festival...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VD3pBTK0oA]YouTube - ‪Bon Jovi Wanted Dead or Alive Live!‬&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## lord_guitarula

damn it! anyone else feeling like being there right now??


----------



## tonefreak

I love old Bon Jovi, but new Bon Jovi sucks. I was reading reveiws on the new album, and they were talking about how it (supposedly) sounded like slippery when wet.

then I listened to it. and it sucks.


----------



## Baretta1

Seen Bon Jovi in 2006 & 2008 and have to agree there older stuff is much better. Still a great band to see live though. The new album I gave it a listen and its ok but thats all.
Best videos they did was Bad Medicine with all the chicks dancing round  and Lay Your Hands on Me with the cool Kramer RS twin neck.


----------



## Baretta1

80's Rocker said:


> Check out this Casey Jones song, it really rocks hard! I absolutely love it.
> 
> YouTube - S.E.X. - Roxxi catalano / Casey Jones



Casey is a young guy and a killer guitar player. He's big over on the Kramer forum. I'm stunned no one has signed him up yet


----------



## 80's Rocker

Oh man I totally forgot about that place lol! I am actually registered there as 80's Rocker as well...Im going to have to go back and see how things are over there.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I think its really cool that you younger members are into the older stuff. It was such a fun time. I find most of the newer music is boring. But I do like it. Just not in large doses of it.


----------



## tonefreak

we should just re-name this thread the 'good music' thread...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGHsxMqpL0c]YouTube - Anthrax - Madhouse[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlLn0UicWrM&feature=channel]YouTube - Anthrax - Caught In A Mosh[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzpRU347BDU&feature=channel]YouTube - Anthrax - Indians[/ame]

scott ian looked so much cooler with hair


----------



## tonefreak

actually... 

I was just lookin at some scott ian pics... he's like. not stereotype metal. cool lookin beard. awesome band. sweet guitar, BIG smile! lol




he seems very happy to be flippin you off,


----------



## tonefreak

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBA-xi8WuCU]YouTube - Public Enemy & Anthrax - Bring the noise[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

somebody probably posted this already. but it's good. so it's worth being posted 2 or 3 more times.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCOrtJMQmVs]YouTube - Cinderella - Nobody's Fool[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptPekKOigkQ&feature=channel]YouTube - Cinderella - Shake Me[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j7E7pvLxmI&feature=channel]YouTube - Cinderella - Gypsy Road[/ame]


----------



## 80's Rocker

Gotta love them, Gypsy Road is one of my favorite songs to sit down and play on the guitar. I almost always play it when I pick one of my guitars up.


----------



## Ascension

I played that stuff through out the 80-90's. Still have a couple of the guitars
















Never really dressed the part although I did have the hair for a while








Sounded the part though and ran a JCM 900 
http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=261302&songID=5539540
http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=261302&songID=2684714
http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=261302&songID=1817376


----------



## tonefreak

that orange washburn is a sick lookin guitar!


----------



## JCarno

80's Rocker said:


> Gotta love them, Gypsy Road is one of my favorite songs to sit down and play on the guitar. I almost always play it when I pick one of my guitars up.



Me too!!


----------



## 80's Rocker

It's a great little song to play isn't it?


Oh and by the way that is a sick Carvin guitar!


----------



## JCarno

lol........... I played it after I posted that. 
That's a 1966 Vox Bulldog.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey 80's Rocker. 

Is the 2204 still treating you good?

You must be practicing a lot. That's good.


----------



## 80's Rocker

Still treating me great! I have really beel playing the Les Paul through it alot getting a sound that makes me want to play alot of Aerosmith. I am actually in a music class at school right now and I get to practice an hour there and learn alot along with a few hours at home every day, so yeah I guess you could say I have been practicing alot!

Next semester of school for me I will be in a brand new class at school called "Rock Band". You had to try out for it and lucky me I made for one of the guitar parts. We get to make a little album, music videos, go on a mini tour, and have our own little band! I am looking forward to it very much.


----------



## MartyStrat54

That's awesome. Good for you. I was in a music group at college and to be in it I had to also play in stage band. We provided music at all of the basketball games with the cheerleaders right in front of us. We used to do a hot version of Peter Gunn and those cheerleaders were ready to ride the pony. They really liked that song for some reason.

Music basically helped pay my way through college. It could do the same for you as well.

Sounds like the practicing has paid off.


----------



## SilverEra

*666th POST!*


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

SilverEra said:


> *666th POST!*



667th post!!


----------



## 80's Rocker

MartyStrat54 said:


> That's awesome. Good for you. I was in a music group at college and to be in it I had to also play in stage band. We provided music at all of the basketball games with the cheerleaders right in front of us. We used to do a hot version of Peter Gunn and those cheerleaders were ready to ride the pony. They really liked that song for some reason.
> 
> Music basically helped pay my way through college. It could do the same for you as well.
> 
> Sounds like the practicing has paid off.



It has paid off alot really. I can always tell a difference after I have been playing lots of scales, modes, and what not as to when I only jam around to songs and get lazy.


----------



## tonefreak

80's Rocker said:


> It has paid off alot really. I can always tell a difference after I have been playing lots of scales, modes, and what not as to when I only jam around to songs and get lazy.




A+ same here...


I'm in lazy mode right now, just jammin...


----------



## tonefreak

alright. time for some music

starting off with Bon Jovi

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDK9QqIzhwk&feature=av2e]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Livin' On A Prayer[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrZHPOeOxQQ&feature=channel]YouTube - Bon Jovi - You Give Love A Bad Name[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOUtsybozjg&feature=channel]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Bad Medicine[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

ya know. I was just thinkin. the one thing that has always worked in music...

long hair.
loud guitars
thundering bass and drums

it just works.


----------



## 80's Rocker

You got that right!

Why oh why must I be cursed with not being able to choose how I wear my own hair!?!?!


----------



## tonefreak

80's Rocker said:


> You got that right!
> 
> Why oh why must I be cursed with not being able to choose how I wear my own hair!?!?!



that sucks.

my parents don't care how I wear my hair, as long as it's not dyed strange colors or mo-hawked.

which is fine with me. i'm not into punk rock anyways lol


----------



## 80's Rocker

UNDERRATED

This guy is absolutely one of the most melodic players ever. He is absoluetly amazing and you never hear about him. Listen to all these solos (I really love the one to "Let the Good Times Rock" the most)

You won't regret listening to the whole thing!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLrErDKUC08]YouTube - Europe - Kee Marcello Guitar Solos[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

He sounds like how a lot of jazz fusions players get that huge airy sound with lots of sustain. That's some damn good chops he has. Good stuff.


----------



## tonefreak

80's Rocker said:


> UNDERRATED
> 
> This guy is absolutely one of the most melodic players ever. He is absoluetly amazing and you never hear about him. Listen to all these solos (I really love the one to "Let the Good Times Rock" the most)
> 
> You won't regret listening to the whole thing!
> 
> YouTube - Europe - Kee Marcello Guitar Solos




yeah, I agree. he's amazing.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

80's Rocker said:


> UNDERRATED
> 
> This guy is absolutely one of the most melodic players ever. He is absoluetly amazing and you never hear about him. Listen to all these solos (I really love the one to "Let the Good Times Rock" the most)
> 
> You won't regret listening to the whole thing!
> 
> YouTube - Europe - Kee Marcello Guitar Solos




He is the best thing about Europe.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNqATBMH6IM]YouTube - Giuffria - Call To The Heart[/ame]

Craig Goldy rocks!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

This is what Giuffria became

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOpvjeTVMGk]YouTube - House of Lords - Can't Find My Way Home[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> He is the best thing about Europe.



NO the best thing about europe is the hot german and swiss beer maids.




oh wait. you meant the band.


----------



## tonefreak

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IliwQImJrYE&feature=search]YouTube - Final Countdown cello and orchestra[/ame]

check out the blonde dude headbangin. it's awesome.


----------



## MartyStrat54

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsJtbNVr7lg&feature=fvsr]YouTube - LA GUNS Ballad Of Jayne 1989[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

Been listening to this a lot lately.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SzTVnSMlF0]YouTube - Tesla "Modern Day Cowboy"[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2pYCz6hI-I]YouTube - Tesla -Little Suzi[/ame]


----------



## 80's Rocker

I love Tesla, the intro to Modern Day Cowboy is just awesome haha!

Really though, I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the guitar solo on this song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gU5Vg2JokU&feature=av2e]YouTube - Europe - Superstitious[/ame]

The solo starts around 2:37


----------



## tonefreak

I love tesla...


I just found out that my aunt and uncle went to one of their Five man Acoustical Jams when they were in Milwaukee...

i was so jealous.


----------



## MartyStrat54

tonefreak said:


> I love tesla...
> 
> 
> I just found out that my aunt and uncle went to one of their Five man Acoustical Jams when they were in Milwaukee...
> 
> i was so jealous.



Old people will sometimes do shit like this. There's no trying to understand it.


----------



## tonefreak

LOL the funny thing is, my aunt is a big jazz fan. like the ONLY music that ever gets played at their house is smooth jazz... I was like WTF were you doing at a Tesla concet?


apparently they've seen jackyl live a few times too.


lets just say my uncles cool factor went from _ to -- when I heard that he had dragged her to a jackyl concert lol


----------



## 80's Rocker

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVtpKSNT1rE[/ame]

This is one of my favorite Crue songs. Mick Mars' early tone was so nice.


----------



## Moose Lewis

Since I'm coming in late on this conversation, allow me to toss out one of my few remaining pub photos from circa 1980:





I'm the big, friendly looking guy on the far right.  I think I was about to throttle the cameraman for making a lewd suggestion. I was pretty touchy about having to wear the Danskins. 
Spandex and dance clothes were pretty much foisted upon us by the agencies back then. You won't catch me in anything but denim and leather these days... or from around '82 on, for that matter... but hey! They were indeed some gooood times.
 
From left to right - the drummer got married and became an architect, the singer became Irish and travels the Midwest with his own 'Irish' folk group, the bass player has an Audio/Video Leasing company... and the Moose is still loose. Ahh ~ I'm geezin' good now!


----------



## 80's Rocker

Nice! It's funny to see where every ends up huh? I have been giving serious thought whether to trying to make a career in music or do something else. I will be a senior in high school next year so this year is all bout thinking what I want to do. I just wish I could have been alive in the 80's to form a Glam Metal band!


----------



## Moose Lewis

From the '70s through most of the '80s, it was an "anything goes" era - and possibilities were endless. I think folks starting out today have a harder time of it, even though the technology and media are far superior.

Ya gotta love it... that's what makes it all worth it. And if your career goes super-nova along the way... well, that's just a big bonus.
Cheers


----------



## tonefreak

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEnLNWoln1c]YouTube - Guns N' Roses-Anything Goes[/ame]


on a different note

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7SUMWTNyRQ]YouTube - Ratt - Lay It Down[/ame]


----------



## 80's Rocker

That is one of RATT's best songs in my opinion.


----------



## tonefreak

I agree. Way Cool JR is sweet too.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> I agree. Way Cool JR is sweet too.



+1

The guitar in that song rocks!


----------



## 80's Rocker

That reminds me I have been wanting to learn that song...


----------



## tonefreak

me too. I;m not sure If I'm capable of it yet lol


----------



## tonefreak

WHO LET THIS SLIP TO PAGE 2! lol jk

I probably did


this isn't glam, but it's a good song anyway.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdH3tjOVuVI]YouTube - Bon Jovi Blaze Of Glory[/ame]


----------



## 80's Rocker

Bon Jovi is (well was) a glam band though lol.


----------



## tonefreak

yeah. some of their new stuff is far from glam, but the 'you give love a bad name' and 'bad medicine' (and such) image will stick with them forever.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> WHO LET THIS SLIP TO PAGE 2! lol jk
> 
> I probably did
> 
> 
> this isn't glam, but it's a good song anyway.
> 
> YouTube - Bon Jovi Blaze Of Glory



Great song!


----------



## tonefreak

I heard it on the radio again the other day, after not hearing it in probably 2+ years... and I've been listening to it quite a bit the past couple of days.


----------



## FLICKOFLASH

I was from that times it was much like this 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1CTjrEWX-k]YouTube - RockStar Trailer[/ame]

I played in a all original band called LIPSTICK*

I wieghed a 100lbs less & had bleeched Rod steward hair . Skipped the spandex but had the red sneakers & wore flashy colors


----------



## SilverEra

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8q0Mb_uOG8[/ame]


----------



## 80's Rocker

*underrated!*


----------



## tonefreak

A+

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s86K-p089R8&NR=1[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ahf2B_eZUc4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## 80's Rocker

I love old Bon Jovi so much. I just wish they still made thier music like that...


----------



## tonefreak

IKR?


when i look for GOOD bon jovi I usually just look for black and white on youtube when i type in Bon Jovi lol

although some of the newer stuff is decent. the old is where it's at.


----------



## tonefreak

LOL i just noticed, that while waiting for Runaway to load, the ads by google are: Bon jovi shirts, singles over 40, and drug rehab...


----------



## 80's Rocker

WOW thats hilarious!


----------



## tonefreak

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KsemfKS2og[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

FLICKOFLASH said:


> I was from that times it was much like this
> 
> YouTube - RockStar Trailer
> 
> I played in a all original band called LIPSTICK*
> 
> I wieghed a 100lbs less & had bleeched Rod steward hair . Skipped the spandex but had the red sneakers & wore flashy colors



Good movie and a great time to be involved in the music scene!


----------



## tonefreak

that is a good movie. 

it gave me a great way to fill 2 hours yesterday lol


----------



## customwhite

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h30JrKfvvpI[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JJXy2pKy7A&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JJXy2pKy7A&ob=av2e



Blas was the best thing about this band


----------



## tonefreak

wow... forgot about this thread!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2zwBRa0YhA]YouTube - Tesla - Edison's Medicine[/ame]


----------



## frethand101

Ah, the 80's, those were the last of the best of times in this country IMO.. It was all about lettin go & "don't worry, be happy" & a drinking problem meant that the beer was almost gone!.. The women were very "supportive" to the boyz in da'band & a friend with weed was a friend indeed even if you just met'em.. Bar fight's happened but not very often because it was usually over a girl & not just some drunk A-holes out for fightin' like what you see today.. MTV actually played music vdo's 24/7 back then & every saturday night they played "concerts" that covered everything from Pat Benetar,Genesis & Billy Squier to Judas Priest, Iron Maiden & everything else that was cool & going on at the time.. Aside from Haight/Ashbury & Woodstock, the 80's where truly the most free-spirited & artistically adventurous time to be alive.. 

Here in the mid-west/bible-belt the spandex & teased hair never really caught on thankfully..lol.. I remember seeing Keel at the Indy Speedway & even they kinda toned it down to jeans & cut-up tee's.. But we were still just as proud to be metalheads out here & grew our hair super long, wore tore-up jeans, concert tee's & leather jackets.. It was all about loud music & the good times for us.. IMHO, it wuzz all good!.. Glam rock, acid rock, heavy metal, the newer rise of thrash metal & anything else that had raging beats with screaming guitars!.. 

And who could forget the metalhead rides from the days of yore!.. In '86 I had a kick-ass '71 blue sun-faded Nova all loud & jacked-up on white letters & slots..lol... Tinted windows & a bitchin Pyro-neer SuperTuner blairin out Dokken,Ratt,VH,Priest,Maiden & Metallica.. My mom hated drivin that car whenever her ride was down!!..lmao!.. But man that Nova was a true metalheads ride & I was always rollin & representin the cause in it!..lmao!

Yep!..Still Head Bangin Like The Nineties Never Happened!!..


----------



## 80's Rocker

Nice man, nice...I keep forgetting this is here then remember...only thing is after 24 pages we can't think of much else to cover...I suppose I could give it a shot though...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTrp02hpI2E&feature=related]YouTube - Ace Frehley - Do Ya[/ame]


----------



## core

Most of my friends in jr. high/sr. high school during the 80's were into the glam bands and even a couple I remember wore tights and legs with zebra bandanas tied to them. I just thought it was totally ghey. 

I was more of a beer stained jean jacket guy with maiden, AC/DC, Priest, Slayer, Metallica, and other punk rock/thrash band patches. Myself and all my closer friends that I partied with were all into the darker more aggressive metal more than the party metal which is what I referred to it as.

We were also into the punk scene but loved to get wasted and trip out to Floyd and Black Sabbath, BOC and such. Good times!

If you ever watched River's Edge, we resembled Keanu's character, long hair with jean jackets or So. Cal., Skate, Surf, BMXer's.


----------



## tonefreak

or we could just re-post stuff...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOwKqGIF1ls]YouTube - Firehouse - Don't Treat Me Bad (HQ music video)[/ame]


----------



## ToneZone100

No one has mentioned the band Icon yet, Their "Night Of The Crime" album was a classic 80's glam recording.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56pezuufW4Y[/ame]

Anyone remember a band called Teeze? I had their album which I remember was pretty good but my vinyl is all at my parents so haven't heard it in a long time.I'm kinda scared to listen again in case it's awful! I remember one song was called "Party Hardy" and it was our summer anthem that year! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYujgS2t6-I[/ame]

No introductions needed here:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YIjiV9walc[/ame]


----------



## ToneZone100

Weird, after about 25 years I've just realised that the pink and green guitars that Paul and Bruce used were Epiphone Wilshire copies (assumedly by Ibanez?)


----------



## FLICKOFLASH

Roughhouse on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Teeze became rough house


----------



## gorehog

you can get that TEEZE album on cd thru their website.i got one a couple yeats ago.still rules.band members still are out an about playing.

i seen them live first when i was in tenth grade.1985.

seen them again a couple years ago.


----------



## gorehog

can't forget these guys.i just bought the CD boxset of the first 5 albums.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P41z0ad32Oo[/ame]


----------



## FLICKOFLASH

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk86DwPUjJA&feature=fvw]YouTube - Roughhouse - Tonite[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

I lived in Phoenix when ICON made it somewhat. They fell apart before getting off the ground.


----------



## LuredMaul

ok, I'm late as usual....but, I made it..............

you guys and I only read 7 pages of this thread so forgive me.. have succesfully pointed out most of the suckwad bands of the 80"s how about......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0BkhXAmM3U&feature=fvst]YouTube - Crossroads guitar duel (Complete)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nd-gvYfIVjc]YouTube - Dokken - Alone Again (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## LuredMaul

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=219aiv7ZLiY]YouTube - Sleeze Beez - Stranger Than Paradise[/ame]


----------



## newbies

how awesome is Hanoi Rocks!!


----------



## Ronnie_Speedbag

newbies said:


> how awesome is Hanoi Rocks!!


 Defiantly one of the great bands from that era....one of the few bands i still enjoy from back then.


----------



## Ronnie_Speedbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQrpgsiSIU4]YouTube - VAIN - Beat The Bullet[/ame]


----------



## gorehog

another awesome band


----------



## CaptainBeyond

LuredMaul. That Crossroads duel was amazing! The first time I saw that, it was like watching Franco Harris make the immaculate reception to beat the Oakland Raiders in 72. Any day the devil gets beat, is a good day. Great movie. Vai was scary. Ralph did a great job faking that solo too.


----------



## gjohnson

longfxukxnhair said:


> Ahhh ICON. Or as Marty may remember them as the Schoolboys beofre they got their record deal.



The Schoolboys regulary played the Denver Rock scene in the early 80's .Them and a band G Force where the heavy hitters on the local scene.


----------



## CaptainBeyond

Glam with a capital G.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Gj4C1zYEPw&feature=fvw]YouTube - D Bowie Ziggy Stardust And The Spider From Mars[/ame]


----------



## 80's Rocker

Man, coming here reminds me of all the good times of me being a hardcore glam dude...but in all honesty I have passed my phase and moved backwards to a more 70'zish classic rock vibe wrather than glam metal. 

Don't get me wrong, I still love the music. But my style, attitude, playing and song writing has changed. Think less Mick Mars and EVH and a lot more Ace Frehley and Joe Perry. I mean...if opportunity struck I would still do a glam band one day, but it isn't my favorite anymore.


----------



## tonefreak

aerosmith is awesome. they're one of my top 5 favorite bands.

i'm with ya though, leaning more towards the hard rock and metal side of things.
metallica, Anthrax, Pantera, GNR, Skid Row,


----------



## tonefreak

acdc, judas priest, alice cooper


----------



## tonefreak

TESLA!


i think Tesla may be my all time favorite band. of all time. forever. they rock. I love what's his face's voice.


and did i mention they're my favorite band ever!?!


----------



## 80's Rocker

Yeah Tesla is way cool, the intro to Modern Day Cowboy is one of my favorites.


----------



## tonefreak

the guitar stuff at the beginning of Edison's Medicine is awesome.
love song and What you give are awesome songs too


----------

